# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  La CNIL prononce une amende de 100 000 euros  l'encontre de Google

## Gordon Fowler

*La CNIL prononce une amende de 100 000 euros  l'encontre de Google, dans l'affaire des Google Cars et des donnes Wi-Fi collectes
Mise  jour du 21.03.2011 par Katleen*

La note est sale. La CNIL vint de rendre sa dcision dans l'affaire concernant les donnes sniffes par les Google Cars lors de leurs missions de prises de vues pour Street View. Les vhicules arpentent en effet les routes du monde entier depuis 2007, mais, Des contrles effectus fin 2009 et dbut 2010 ont permis  la CNIL de constater que les vhicules dploys sur le territoire franais captaient et enregistraient non seulement des photographies, mais aussi des donnes transitant par les rseaux sans fil Wi-Fi de particuliers, et ce  l'insu des personnes concernes. 

Une nouvelle qui avait fait scandale  l'poque de sa rvlation, et dont Google a trs vite reconnu la vracit. La firme avait ensuite rapidement annonc qu'elle supprimerait les informations ainsi collectes "par erreur", et qu'elle s'assurerait que ses voitures n'en rcolteraient pas de nouvelles.

Mais elle n'a pas renonc  utiliser les donnes identifiant les points d'accs Wi-Fi de particuliers  leur insu, constatait la CNIL il y a quelques jours. Du fait de ces "manquements constats", la Commission Nationale de l'Informatique et des Liberts a condamn Google  s'acquitter d'une amende de 100.000 euros.

Une sacre somme. Peter Fleischer, directeur Protection des donnes personnelles chez Google, a ragit face  cette dcision : Comme nous lavons dj dit, nous sommes profondment dsols davoir collect par erreur des donnes circulant sur des rseaux WiFi non scuriss. Ds que nous avons compris ce qui se passait, nous avons arrt nos voitures Street View et en avons immdiatement inform les autorits franaises. Notre objectif a toujours t de dtruire ces donnes et nous sommes contents que la CNIL nous en ait donn lautorisation.

Source : La CNIL

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Google va payer cette amende ?

 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous cette amende de 100.000 euros justifie ?



*Mise  jour du 21.11.2010* par Katleen
*Google supprimera toutes les donnes qu'il a collect sur les Wi-Fi anglais, les investigations sur l'affaire des Google Cars continuent dans les autres pays*

En Angleterre, il semble bien que Windows ne sera pas poursuivi pour la collecte de donnes personnelles via le Wi-Fi lors de la circulation de ses Google Cars. Une affaire qui fait grand bruit dans le monde entier.

Mais, dans le royaume de Sa Majest, un porte-parole de la Justice a dclar qu'il n'y avait aucune preuve indiquant que les donnes en cause "soient tombes dans de mauvaises mains".  

De ce fait, l'enqute est stoppe et Google ne sera pas sanctionn par une amende, puisque "rien ne prouve que les informations collectes par la firme aient port prjudice"  qui que ce soit.

Dans d'autres pays en revanche, Google est accus de "violation des lois sur la vie prive". C'est le cas au Canada par exemple.

Au Royaume-Uni, l'investigation semble avoir t plus sommaire : "Nous avons pass moins de temps que les autres  enquter. Avec des jours supplmentaires, nous aurions dcouvert plus de choses", a dclar le porte-parole.

Mais si il avait t annonc que Google n'avait pas caus de faille srieuse, cette position a t revue suite  la publication des conclusions de la commission Canadienne sur le mme sujet.

"Ce n'est pas de l'intrt des autorits de reproduire les mmes enqutes approfondies. Nous avons bas notre dcisions sur les trouvailles d'autres autorits de protection des donnes."

Il faut dire que l'autorit de Sa Majest ne peut poser des questions qu'a des entreprises ayant accept l'investigation. Cela limite les choix. Et les preuves.

Quoi qu'il en soit, suite  tout cela, Google a dcid d'entraner son personnel  mieux respecter la vie prive. La firme s'est galement engage a effacer "le plus vite possible" les donnes qu'elles a collecte sur les internautes anglais.

Mais les autres organisations mondiales continuent d'enquter sur le sujet, d'ventuels sanctions largement plus svres pourront tre infliges  Google.

A suivre.

Source : Interview de Mr Smith sur la BBC

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Google devrait tre plus svrement puni ?

*Google arrte la collecte Wi-Fi par ses Google Cars*
*Et utilisera les tlphones de ses utilisateurs sous Android pour reprer les bornes*

*Mise  jour du 21/10/2010 par Idelways*


D'aprs un rapport publi par le Commissariat  la protection de la vie prive du Canada, Google "_ne prvoit pas de reprendre_" la collection de donnes Wi-Fi qu'il avait suspendu plus tt cette anne.

La collecte des donnes Wi-Fi dans le cadre du service trs controvers  Google Street View  a dj soulev de nombreuses plaintes et inquitudes dans plusieurs pays (pour plus d'informations, lire ci-avant) l'accusant de voler des informations confidentielles des rseaux non scuriss, dont des mots de passes.

Google pourrait donc,  la place de ses Google Cars, utiliser les appareils mobiles de ses utilisateurs sous Android pour recueillir les renseignements sur les emplacements et la nature des bornes Wi-Fi. 

Cette dcision fait suite  l'aveu de Google : ses voitures ont bien collects des donnes prives (mails, etc.) en tentant de reprer les spots de connexion wifi. Un fait pourtant longtemps ni par Moutain View.

Google tente de dresser une carte de ces points wifi pour amliorer la golocalisation. Bien qu'il ne l'ait pas confirm, les wifi pourront galement servir  envoyer de la publicit cible.

L'entreprise prfre cette solution de maillage au GPS. Ce dernier peut tre lent, voire bloqu en prsence d'obstacles comme de hauts buildings. De plus, toujours selon Google, le GPS serait gourmand en nergie et n'est disponible que sur une partie des appareils mobiles.

Mais un procs pourrait succder  un autre.

La socit Skyhook accuse en effet Google de lui avoir drober la technologie qui permet de reprer les wifi pour dresser une carte du rseau.



*Source* : Site du Commissariat  la protection de la vie prive du Canada

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette alternative ? Et de Street View d'une manire gnrale ?

*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*




*Mise  jour du 21.06.2010 par Katleen
Les voitures de Google Street View ont aussi vol des mots de passe, d'aprs une enqute de la CNIL*

Suite aux tracas rencontrs lorsque le monde a appris que ses voitures qui sillonnaient nos rues (pour la ralisation d'images panoramiques) ont collect "malgr elles" des donnes prives, Google a t contraint  plusieurs choses, et notamment  faire parvenir aux organisations comptentes les informations ainsi recueillies.

Notre CNIL nationale fut la premire servie et eu donc la primeur de l'examen de ces donnes. Depuis le 4 Juin, elle scrutait deux disques durs et avait galement accs  d'autres donnes via une connexion scurise aux serveurs de Google.

Et les rsultats de cette inspection sont un sacr retour de bton pour la firme de Mountain View.

En effet, la Commission Nationale sur l'Informatique et les Liberts a pluch les donnes Wi-Fi qui avaient t interceptes et stockes par les Google Street View Cars et y a trouv des e-mails et, pire, des mots de passe !

Google avait dclar n'avoir enregistr que des "fragments" de donnes personnelles, puisque ses quipements Wi-Fi changeaient automatiquement de rseau cinq fois par seconde. Cependant, avec un dbit pouvant atteindre les 54Mbps, ces paquets pouvaient logiquement contenir plus que des morceaux de donnes prives. 

Cette hypothse vient d'tre confirme par la CNIL, qui dclare que des mots de passe permettant d'accder  des comptes de messagerie lectronique, ainsi que des extraits de courriels, ont t capturs par Google.

La Commission a d'autant plus Google  l'oeil que l'entreprise n'a pas encore rempli les procdures administratives relatives  son utilisation (et possession) des donnes personnelles des utilisateurs dans le cadre de son service Latitude (pour la France).

A savoir que deux autres organisations nationales de protection des donnes ont demand  examiner les donnes enregistres par Google : celle d'Espagne et son homologue Allemande. Il sera intressant de voir quelles conclusions elles tireront de cet examen.

Source : Le rapport de la CNIL  

 ::fleche::  "Il est encore trop tt pour dire ce qu'il adviendra suite  cette enqute", a dclar la CNIL. Et vous, qu'en pensez-vous ?

 ::fleche::  La CNIL reconnat que Google a bien enregistr des mots de passe daccs  des boites mail,  linsu des personnes et enregistr des extraits de contenus de messages lectroniques. Pensez-vous que cette collecte soit "accidentelle", comme l'affirme Google ?

*Mise  jour du 17/05/10*


*Google va encrypter les requtes vers son moteur de recherche*
*Pour rpondre aux critiques qui se multiplient contre ses services*


Aprs Gmail, sa messagerie on-line, c'est au tour du moteur de recherche de Google de proposer une fonctionnalit d'encryptage.

L'annonce a t faite sur le blog officiel de la socit pour rpondre aux critiques de plus en plus nombreuses sur le manque de prise en compte des problmatiques de confidentialit.

La dernire en date concerne le recensement des hotspots par les  Google Cars , ces voitures charges de photographier les rues pour les matrialiser dans Street View. 

L'initiative a provoqu de nombreux remous aprs que la socit a admis qu'elle avait galement collect - sans le vouloir - des donnes privs sur les possesseurs de wifis non-protgs.

C'est dans le billet sur ce nouveau drapage que Google vient de dclarer dans l'urgence que l'encryptage des requtes qui transitent via son moteur de recherche commencerait ds ce mardi.

On n'en sait pas beaucoup plus en revanche sur les modalits d'application cette dcision.

Nanmoins, il semblerait que l'utilisation d'un protocole scuris (de type https) dj choisi pour scuriser Gmail soit galement la solution applique au moteur de recherche.

L'histoire ne dit pas encore si les donnes seront galement anonymises (ou si elle continueront  tre simplement  obfusques  - lire ci-avant) ou si Google continuera  les stocker - pour notre plus grand bien-tre, bien sr,  sans laisser le choix  l'utilisateur.

Rponse mardi donc.


*Source* : Billet de Marissa Mayer, vice prsidente des produits recherches et de l'exprience utilisateur de Google


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Bing gardera les donnes sur ses utilisateurs pendant 6 mois au lieu de 18 : un exemple  suivre pour Google ?

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  L'encryptage est-il une amlioration possible dans la prise en compte des problmatiques de confidentialit par Google ou cela ne changera-t-il rien ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 11.05.2010 par Katleen
Google s'exprime sur ses rgles de confidentialit, dans une lettre ouverte en rponse aux recommandations europennes*

Google vient enfin de rpondre  la lettre sale qu'il avait reue de la part de la CNIL et de neuf autres organisations europennes (voir news prcdente ci-dessous), dans un courrier ouvert rendu public ce jour.

La firme de Mountain View y expose sa vision de la collecte de donnes personnelles et rappelle ses rgles de confidentialit maison.

Google met en avant le fait que ses utilisateurs sont informs des donnes qu'il rcolte et conserve, avant de dclarer utiliser ces informations pour fournir des produits et services utiles  nos utilisateurs, dvelopper des produits qui refltent des standards exigeants et des pratiques de respect de la vie prive, rendre la collecte de donnes personnelles transparente, donner aux utilisateurs des choix significatifs pour protger leurs vies prives, mais aussi organiser ces informations de manire responsable. 

Quid du droit  l'oubli ?

Source : La lettre de Google  

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les organisations europennes se satisferont de cette rponse ?

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des positions de Google ?

*Mise  jour du 03.05.2010 par Katleen
Google "n'anonymise" plus les donnes mais les "obfusque", la firme joue sur les mots sans respecter les recommandations europennes*

Sous couvert de devoir conserver les donnes utilisateur pour "fournir des services et les amliorer", Google n'agit pas en faveur de l'anonymisation des donnes personnelles.

Alors que le firme de Mountain View affirmait pourtant aller dans ce sens, les faits disent l'inverse.

En effet, la firme supprime au bout de 9 mois les 8 derniers bits des adresses IP des internautes (et ce, seulement pour les services o l'authentification n'est pas obligatoire). Cependant, comme les cookies restent, eux, intacts pendant 18 mois, il est trs ais de reconstituer les bits manquants grce  cela.

Google est largement point du doigt sur cela, d'autant plus que l'entreprise dclarait anonymiser des donnes. Son discours a donc t revu, et c'est dsormais le terme "obfuscation" qui est utilis.

Google joue donc la carte de la transparence, une nouvelle stratgie qui semble lui plaire. Mais, au del de cesser de jouer avec les mots suite  plusieurs rappels  l'ordre, qu'en est-il rellement ?

Les recommandations europennes ne sont toujours pas respectes. "Durcir la lgislation se traduirait par une dtrioration des services rendus aux internautes", estime la firme.

Et, sur sa FAQ  propos de la confidentialit, Google dclare toujours rendre les IP anonymes.

D'autres moteurs de recherche ont par contre fait des efforts : Yahoo a t le premier  faire des concessions en ne conservant plus les donnes nominatives que pour 3 mois (au lieu de 13).

Microsoft lui a emboit le pas en rendant anonymes les recherches effectues avec Bing aprs six mois. Mais, les cookies sont toujours conservs durant 18 mois. 

Source : Privacy International

*Mise  jour du 22.04.2010 par Katleen*
*Google Buzz essuie les critiques de 10 pays, qui ont co-sign une lettre officielle*

La Commission nationale de linformatique et des liberts (CNIL) a suivi de trs prs le lancement de Google Buzz. Et, trs vite, des mcontentements sont arrivs. 

C'est pourquoi,  peine deux mois aprs l'arrive de ce nouveau service communautaire, la CNIL  envoy un courrier plutt sal  Eric Schmidt, CEO de Google.

Mais la missive se veut encore plus gnrale, elle s'adresse  "toutes les entreprises en ligne" et leur demande de respecter "le droit  la vie prive des citoyens du monde".

Co-sign par dix autorits de protection des donnes personnelles et de la vie prive de divers pays (Canada, Irlande, Allemagne, Isral, Pays-Bas, Nouvelle-Zlande, Italie, Espagne et Royaume-Uni), ce message accuse avec puissance Google de ne pas assez s'intresser  la confidentialit des informations personnelles de ses utilisateurs.

Rappelons qu'aux Etats-Unis, une enqute fdrale est en cours pour les mmes motifs (voir news prcdente).

La CNIL semble regretter que l'un des plus gros sites du web mondial (le  chef de file du monde virtuel ) ne donne pas l'exemple. Lui est reproch galement de rendre oprationnel un service qui n'est qu'en version bta (dont le dveloppement n'est donc pas termin) :  Il est inacceptable de lancer un produit qui rende publics des renseignements personnels sans laccord des intresss, avec lintention de rgler par la suite les problmes susceptibles de se poser. .

La lettre de la CNIL se veut tre l pour aider Google  ouvrir les yeux sur les erreurs, et les corriger grce aux conseils contenus dans le message. 

Enfin, le gant de Mountain View est invit  rpondre  cette question :  comment il se conformera  lavenir aux lois nationales en matire de protection de la vie prive  ?

Source : La lettre de la CNIL (texte intgral)  

*Mise  jour du 06.04.2010 par Katleen*
*Google remodle les paramtres de confidentialit de Buzz, suite aux plaintes essuyes*

Suite au mcontentement de certains de ses utilisateurs, allant jusqu' une plainte aux Etats-Unis, Google Buzz va se doter d'une nouvelle page de rglage.

Depuis hier, les usagers du service verront apparatre un cran de validation de leurs rglages utilisateurs, et ils devront confirmer ou modifier les paramtres concernant les informations personnelles qu'ils partagent via Buzz.

Un peu comme les paramtres de confidentialit de Facebook, ce panneau de contrle permettra de dfinir qui peut suivre le compte, la diffusion des donnes, les liens avec Picasa ou Twitter, etc.

Rappelons que le Congrs amricain a saisi il y a quelques semaines la FTC, Federal Trade Commission, pour qu'elle enqute sur Buzz et sur sa prsume violation de la vie prive des internautes.  




*Mise  jour du 18/03/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Google aurait eu une attitude irresponsable lors du lancement de Buzz*
*Qui rvlerait son mpris de la vie prive, selon une officielle amricaine de la FTC*

Google n'en finit pas de s'attirer les critiques depuis l'affaire Buzz.

L'Electronic Privacy Information Center (EPIC) avait ouvert les hostilits en dposant une plainte pour violation de la vie prive devant la Federal Trade Commission.

C'est justement une des membres de cette FTC qui fait aujourd'hui l'actualit.

Pour Pamela Jones Harbour, le lancement de Google Buzz n'est pas un simple rat. Il relve d'_"une conduite irresponsable"_.

Et cette conduite elle mme ne serait pas une erreur mais le fruit de la culture d'entreprise de Moutain View : _"Google demande constamment au public de  lui faire simplement confiance  (just trust us). Mais d'aprs mes observations, je ne crois pas que la vie prive des consommateurs ait jou un rle significatif dans le lancement de Buzz"_, a ainsi dclar la commissaire lors d'une runion prive largement reprise dans la presse spcialise amricaine (des propos non dmentis par l'intresse).

Autrement dit, pour Pamela Jones Harbour, Google ferait simplement semblant de se proccuper de la vie prive.

Un discours qui n'annonce rien de bon pour Moutain View, qui doit dj commencer  provisionner pour payer des dommages et intrts qui s'annoncent consquents.

A moins que Pamela Jones Harbour ne soit isole  la FTC.

Ce que nous ne tarderons pas  savoir.


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Notre dbat : L'empire Google est-il  Evil  ? le gant se dveloppe-t-il trop ?
 ::fleche::  "Seuls ceux qui ont des choses  cacher posent la question de la confidentialit des services de Google", dclare son PDG

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 18/02/10*

*Google colmate la faille de Buzz* 
*Et rend plus facile la dsactivation du service* 


Une chose que l'on ne peut pas reprocher  Google, c'est de prendre la scurit  la lgre.

Aprs que le PDG de SecTheory a rvl l'existence, dans Google Buzz pour mobiles, d'une faille exploitable par une attaque de type XSS (lire ci-avant),  Moutain View a mis les bouches doubles pour la colmater. Ce qui vient d'tre fait en moins de 24 heures.

La faille du nouveau rseau social n'aura donc pas eu de consquences. En tout cas en terme de scurit.

Face aux trs nombreuses critiques qui l'accusent de forcer les utilisateurs  utiliser le service (quitte  le leur cacher - cf. les posts de ce thread), Google a galement introduit une nouvelle procdure pour supprimer Buzz.

Il suffit  prsent de se rendre dans les paramtres de G-mail. Un onglet "Google Buzz" y a fait son apparition.





Ne vous reste plus qu' choisir entre la dsactivation dans G-mail ou la dsactivation totale du service.

Google semble enfin retrouver son bon sens. Pas sr, en revanche, que son image sorte totalement indemne de cette histoire.


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*17/02/10*

*Google Buzz n'est pas assez scuris* 
*Et se retrouve galement en justice pour non respect de la vie prive* 


Une mauvaise nouvelle n'arrive jamais seule, c'est bien connu.

La premire tait prvisible.

Aprs les cafouillages et les "rats" du lancement de Google Buzz (qui, en rsum, imposait l'activation du service et le partage par dfaut de toutes les informations publiques de l'utilisateur sans possibilit de les filtrer), une action en justice paraissait vidente.

C'est le Electronic Privacy Information Center (EPIC) qui vient d'ouvrir les hostilits. Une plainte pour violation de la vie prive a t dpose devant la Federal Trade Commission.

Une dmarche trs mal vcue chez Google qui s'estime victime d'une campagne de publicit injuste.

"Buzz a t lanc il y a  peine une semaine. [...] Nous continuons  l'amliorer en mettant la transparence et le contrle par les utilisateurs au sommet de nos proccupations. Nous sommes galement ouverts  un dialogue avec l'EPIC et nous aurions apprci qu'elle nous fasse part en direct de ses proccupations. Notre porte est toujours ouverte [...]", dclare un porte-parole au Los Angeles Times.

Une dfense un peu lgre qui oublie que les vritables victimes sont celles qui ont subi des dommages de la part de Google Buzz (lire ci-avant). Et des arguments qui sonnent un peu creuse aprs les dclarations polmique d'Eric Schmidt, le PDG de Google, sur la vie prive qui ne serait finallement pas si importante que cela.

Encore plus proccupant, le rseau social de Google ne serait pas bien conu en terme de scurit. C'est ce qu'affirme Robert Hansen, le PDG de SecTheory.

La version pour mobile de Buzz serait vulnrable aux attaques de type cross-scripting.

Consquence : "_tout ce que Buzz vous permet de faire, [un hacker mal intentionn] peut vous le faire faire_" (commentaires non-voulu, envoie de message, etc). Une aubaine pour faire du phishing, conclue Hansen.

La vulnrabilit ne serait pas exploite mais Google l'a dj prise trs au srieux. Moutain View promet qu'elle sera corrige dans les heures qui viennent.

Ce qui n'empche pas Robert Hansen de critiquer Google de front - ce que font de plus en plus d'utilisateurs et d'analystes : "_Comment donc Google peut-il penser que ses systmes sont suffisamment scuriss pour que nous lui confions nos informations sensibles ? [...] Dissidents chinois, fates attention !_".

Et de rappeler les propos d'Eric Schmidt.


Google serait-il devenu le Diable que le monde IT veut exhorciser ?



*Source* : La plainte de l'EPIC auprs du FTC (pdf), la rponse de Google dans le LA Times, le billet du PDG de SecTheory  

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Google Buzz marque un tournant - ngatif - pour Google ? Ou pensez-vous que Moutain View est victime d'une cabale mdiatique ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous d'accord avec Robert Hansen lorsqu'il crit que "_les systmes de Google ne sont pas suffisamment scuriss pour que nous lui confions nos informations sensibles_" ?

*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*15/02/10*
*NB : Les commentaires sur cette mise  jour commencent ici dans le topic*


*Google prsente ses excuses pour Buzz*
*Et change ses paramtres de confidentialit deux fois en trois jours*


A peine sorti, Buzz fait dj parler de lui. En mal.

La faute  des paramtres de confidentialit pour le moins  ouverts .

Une fois activ (par un simple clic), Buzz inclut par dfaut tous les contacts, et tous les services (Picassa, Reader, etc.) , d'un compte Google. Professionnels, famille, amis s'y ctoient et se mlangent sans tre tris.

Pire, une contribution sur Buzz (message, commentaire, etc.) est visible par tous... [Lire la suite]



*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Ds qu'il s'agit de Google, des problmes mineurs deviennent-ils des  affaires d'Etat  ?

 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, Google est-il  la pointe technologiquement mais socialement inadapt ?


*MAJ de Gordon Fowler*



*Mise  jour du 12/02/10* *(Djug)*
*Google rachte le moteur de recherche social Aardvark*
*afin de booster son nouveau service Buzz*



Quelques jours aprs le lancement de Buzz, Google annonce l'acquisition d'Aardvark le moteur de recherche social.



Fond par danciens employs de Google en 2007, Aardvark permet de connecter ces 90 000 utilisateurs entre eux plutt que de les diriger vers des sites web.

Lorsquun utilisateur d'Aardvark pose une question, le service cherche le connecter  un autre utilisateur pour rpondre  la question dans un dlai qui ne dpasse pas les 5 minutes.

Google na pas encore dvoil le montant de cette transaction, mais plusieurs sources lestime  50 millions de dollars. 




 ::fleche::  Qu'en pensez-vous?



*Google lance Buzz*
*Un rseau social intgr  Gmail pour concurrencer Facebook et Twitter*


Google Buzz est le nouveau service de Moutain View.

Intgr  Gmail, il utilise les contacts pour crer un rseau social  made in Google .

Comme d'habitude, la prsentation et les commentaires sur ce type de nouveau service sont tellement vagues et bourrs de jargon thorisant que l'on en oublie l'essentiel : comment a marche ? A quoi a sert ?

Google l'a bien compris :


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yi50KlsCBio"]YouTube- Intro to Google Buzz[/ame]


Microsoft a dj ragit  cette annonce. * Les gens ne veulent pas d'un nouveau rseau social , explique Redmond*.

De son cot, *Yahoo souligne qu'il a dj lanc un service similaire* depuis deux ans... avec le mme nom : Yahoo Buzz. Mais ont-il autre chose en commun que le nom ?

Le crateur de Gmail, Paul Buchheit, est galement le fondateur de FriendFeed, un service d'agrgation de rseaux sociaux et de contenus multimdias (FriendFeed - Wikipdia sur ce service trop peu connu en Europe).

Il est, lui, absolument emball. Il s'exprime dj sur son Google Buzz :  _Cela me semble vaguement familier..._  (sous-entendu, il se sent  l'aise avec l'outil). Pour lui, *Gmail vient d'intgrer un driv de son FriendFeed*. Et ce serait *une excellente nouvelle* pour le wbemail.

Bien que Microsoft raille le service en critiquant Gmail au passage (_ ce que les gens recherchent, c'est la convergence des services. Nous l'avons fait. Les utilisateurs de Hotmail profitent des liens de Flickr, Facebook, Twitter et de 75 autres partenaires_ ), Serge Brin, le co-fondateur de Google, peroit bien pour sa part Buzz comme un pas vers la convergence :

_ Je pense qu'il est drangeant aujourd'hui de devoir choisir [entre les messageries instantanes, les mails et les rseaux sociaux pour communiquer]. J'aimerais que l'on aille vers une situation o les gens n'auraient plus ce genre de choix  faire_ .

Reste  savoir si c'est le mail qui deviendra social ou les rseaux sociaux qui digreront les mails.


*Source* : Le site de Google Buzz, celui de Yahoo Buzz, le Google Buzz de Paul Buchheit, et l'interview de Serge Brin : 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_W6Qbob2mg"]YouTube- Sergey Brin Talks About Google Buzz[/ame]


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Facebook dvelopperait son propre service mail, compatible POP et IMAP
 ::fleche::  Microsoft s'associe avec Facebook, Google avec Twitter : la guerre de la recherche en temps-rel s'intensifie 
 ::fleche::  Google lance Social Search pour rechercher dans les rseaux sociaux auxquels l'internaute est abonn

 ::fleche::  La rubrique Dveloppement Web (actu, forums, tutos) de Dveloppez.com

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que c'est le mail qui deviendra social ou que ce sont les rseaux sociaux qui digreront les mails ?

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de la dclaration de Microsoft qui sous-entend que Hotmail est meilleur que Gmail parce que ses utilisateurs _ profitent des liens de Flickr, Facebook, Twitter et de 75 autres partenaires_  ?

 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous que Yahoo Buzz ressemble  Google Buzz ?

----------


## FailMan

> Microsoft a dj ragit  cette annonce. * Les gens ne veulent pas d'un nouveau rseau social , explique Redmond*.


Je confirme : j'ai dj Facebook et Twitter, et maintenant il faudrait que j'update en plus un live Space, et un Buzz Google ?  ::aie:: 




> De son cot, *Yahoo souligne qu'il a dj lanc un service similaire* depuis deux ans... avec le mme nom : Yahoo Buzz. Mais ont-il autre chose en commun que le nom ?


Tellement connu que a doit faire un vritable carton !  ::aie::

----------


## Jrmie A.

Que Google se recentre ou ils vont droit dans le mur. C'est tout ce que m'inspire cette annonce.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Je ne vois toujours pas l'intrt des Facebook, Twitter et pas plus de ce Buzz ! ::roll::

----------


## lucideluciole

Et GoogleWave, que se passe t-il avec a?

----------


## goomazio

C'est la mare basse  ::mrgreen::

----------


## deadalnix

> Et GoogleWave, que se passe t-il avec a?


Je trouve l'outil trs bon mais a manque d'intgration avec l'existant.

----------


## Skyounet

En gnral quand Google copie un autre concept il met la tte dans le mur (voir Knol).

----------


## toomsounet

> Je ne vois toujours pas l'intrt des Facebook, Twitter et pas plus de ce Buzz !



Du cote des entreprises: connaitre les habitudes des utilisateurs, leurs gouts, essayer de prevoir ce qu'ils seront susceptibles d'aimer dans le futur?  Afin d'affiner toujours plus les offres de publicite. 

Du cote de l'utilisateur: satisfaire toujours plus son ego et son narcissisme?

----------


## FailMan

> Du cote de l'utilisateur: satisfaire toujours plus son ego et son narcissisme?


Ou tout simplement avoir sa petite vitrine sur internet ?  ::lol:: 
Ou tout simplement partager du contenu sur internet ?  ::lol::

----------


## toomsounet

Tu updates ton twitter et ton facebook seulement pour le bien de la societe ?

----------


## smyley

Ah, c'tait donc a la page "Buzz" quand on veux accder  GMail ...

Ce que a m'inspire : "un n-ime rseau social ... -_-"

----------


## nicorama

C'est clair qu'intgrer Google Wave  Gmail aurait t bien plus interessant. Ca permet de mettre du collaboratif, des sujets complexes, etc.

En plus, Buzz, c'est le mot qui fait dborder le vase dans le surplus de suivisme - pas forcement un abus de Google trs innovant avec GWT, App Engine et Androd.

----------


## FailMan

> Tu updates ton twitter et ton facebook seulement pour le bien de la societe ?


Certains font tourner des liens intressants sur leur Twitter, et Facebook peut tre utile pour suivre l'actualit de certains artistes notamment, sans avoir  balayer le net  ::roll::

----------


## deadalnix

Tu peux lier ton twitter et ton buzz.

----------


## smyley

Mais a apporte quoi de concret d'avoir, en plus, un "Buzz" ?

----------


## deadalnix

De tout agrger au mme endroit ?

----------


## smyley

Et ? grouper au mme endroit vie prive/publique ? c'est pas possible d'avoir un onglet "gmail" et un autre "facebook/twitter/myspace/..." ?

Franchement  par le buzz, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a vraiment  gagner  l'utiliser ...

----------


## goomazio

Et tu donne des sous  ton moteur de recherche prfr aussi. Buzz c'est aussi une possibilit pour l'utilisateur de choisir  qui il donne des sous.  ::):

----------


## deadalnix

En l'occurrence, ils sont tous gratuits.

Et je me demande bien comment twitter fait son beurre car il n'y a pas de pubs . . .

----------


## FailMan

> Et je me demande bien comment twitter fait son beurre car il n'y a pas de pubs . . .


Je me posais la mme question il y a quelques jours. Peut-tre grce aux _Comptes Vrifis_ dont les propritaires reversent une dme  Twitter pour en garder comme une certaine exclusivit ? Car aprs tout, cela leur offre une certaine vitrine pas forcment ngligeable ...

----------


## goomazio

> En l'occurrence, ils sont tous gratuits.


Ca ne les empche pas de gagner des sous. Et ce grce  l'utilisateur qui utilise ces services gratuits.

Et puis a rajoute tout simplement de la concurrence donc soit la disparition de services ou l'amlioration des services.

Et comment voulez-vous  qu'un jour Internet s'appelle Google si on se demande quoi quand celui-ci propose un service qui existe dj ?  :;):

----------


## if_zen

Je pense qu'il reste du boulot.

Les gens ne vont pas aller sur googleBuzz pour buzzer des actualits provenant de reader, picasa ou youtube.
Par contre, il serait intressant de pouvoir buzzer  partir de ces services. Par exemple : Je lis un rss, je le trouve bien, je veux partager -> je buzz.
Ceci dit, j'ai retrouv des trucs de google agenda dans le buzz sans rien avoir cliqu. Ce qui laisse prsager de certains problmes d'intrusion sociale non maitrise.

Enfin un dernier point, je pense que c'est un tort que googleBuzz ne se connecte pas  facebook. Synchroniser les statuts, les liens partags, etc. C'est  mon avis par l qu'ils auraient d commencer, Facebook tant le premier rseau social.

----------


## mr.mams

> Envoy par dedalnix:4986997
> 
> Et je me demande bien comment twitter fait son beurre car il n'y a pas de pubs . . .
> 
> 
> Je me posais la mme question il y a quelques jours. Peut-tre grce aux _Comptes Vrifis_ dont les propritaires reversent une dme  Twitter pour en garder comme une certaine exclusivit ? Car aprs tout, cela leur offre une certaine vitrine pas forcment ngligeable ...


Les Comptes Vrifis peuvent tre une source de revenus possible, mais certainement pas la seule :  lire, un trs bon article sur ce sujet (en anglais, dsol pour les non anglophones  ::(:  ): Twitter's Business Model

----------


## nicolofontana12

Aprs 48h de lancement Google a proced  une vaste amelioration au niveau de la securit et le respect de la vie prive des utilisateurs.

Dans tous les cas il en profitera des millions d'utilisateur de gmail, de google talk, de chat et *le plus important de picasa aussi*  pour publier les photos.

C'est un veritable concurrent de facebook  l'avenir. 
Mais je crois qu'il sera plutot orient vers les professionnels que des utilisateurs lambda

----------


## FailMan

> Synchroniser les statuts [...] C'est  mon avis par l qu'ils auraient d commencer, Facebook tant le premier rseau social.


Je suis curieux de savoir quel est le pourcentage de statuts Facebook qui sont intressant  rfrencer... Parce que les "trop bon week avec moi mon amour" ou les "trop belles mes jantes 24' sur ma 106", a n'a pas vraiment d'intrt.

@mr.mams : merci pour le lien  :;):

----------


## nicolofontana12

Ce qu'on attend alors de Google , c'est de mettre en place un api pour  son social network o les developpeurs pourront utiliser pour faire des applications.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Google prsente ses excuses pour Buzz*
*Et change ses paramtres de confidentialit deux fois en trois jours*


A peine sorti, Buzz fait dj parler de lui. En mal.

La faute  des paramtres de confidentialit pour le moins  ouverts .

Une fois activ (par un simple clic), Buzz inclut par dfaut tous les contacts, et tous les services (Picassa, Reader, etc.) , d'un compte Google. Professionnels, famille, amis s'y ctoient et se mlangent sans tre tris.

Pire, une contribution sur Buzz (message, commentaire, etc.) est visible par tous les  amis  d'un compte, mais aussi par tous les amis de ces amis.
Ex-femmes et ex-maris ont donc pu, avec joie, avoir des photos de la nouvelle vie de leur ancien(ne) partenaire. Sans rien demander. 
Le progrs ne vaut, parait-il, que s'il est partag par tous.

Tout cela n'est pas bien grave, disent certains. C'est le propre des rseaux sociaux. Et puisqu'il ne s'agit que de rglages par dfaut, il suffit de les modifier.

Certes, mais pour les modifier, disent les autres, il faut tre ingnieur en informatique.

Pour ces dfenseur de la vie prive, crer un compte sur Facebook relve -  par ailleurs - d'une mme dmarche claire et volontaire. Ce n'est pas le cas pour l'activation d'un service supplmentaire dans G-mail (qui plus est propos  lourdement  par une page de publicit  l'ouverture de la boite).

Face  ces coups de bton, Google permettait, ds le lendemain du lancement du service, de slectionner (ou plutt de d-slectionner) les amis/suiveurs  intgrer lors de la cration d'un compte Buzz.

Mais les choses ne se sont pas calmes pour autant.

Devant le toll toujours grandissant, Google a, ce dimanche, fait une nouvelle annonce sur son blog officiel.

Sous forme de mea-culpa, Tedd Jackson, le responsable du produit  Moutain View, souligne qu'il est  prsent possible de slectionner les services Google partags via Buzz. Les photos de vacances de Picassa et les flux RSS professionnels ne se mlangeront plus.

Autre avance (ou plutt retour  la normal), il est  prsent possible de modifier ces paramtres dans un  Buzz Tab , sorte de panneau de configuration centralise.

Avant le lancement, la mauvaise presse et les levs de boucliers taient prvisibles. Une rflexion assez basique sur les rseaux sociaux aurait d amener Google  laisser l'utilisateur choisir ce qu'il souhaite partager, et avec qui, au lieu de lui imposer la plus grande transparence et le plus de visibilit possible.

L'internaute est exhibitionniste,  l'unique condition qu'on lui laisse le choix de l'tre.

Google serait-il  la pointe technologiquement mais socialement inadapt ?

Malheureusement pour Moutain View, la question semble de plus ne plus faire son chemin.

Et elle rsonne trangement avec les dclarations glaantes de son PDG.


*Source* : Le mea-culpa de Todd Jackson


*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Ds qu'il s'agit de Google, des problmes mineurs deviennent-ils des  affaires d'Etat  ?

 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, Google est-il  la pointe technologiquement mais socialement inadapt ?

----------


## Caro-Line

Personnellement j'ai effectivement galr pour comprendre comment paramtrer ce truc dont je ne voulais pas.

Pour finir par voir, avec une loupe grossissante (et parce qu'on m'a dit que c'tait possible), qu'on pouvait dsactiver la chose
(enfin voyons, c'est facile, c'est tout en bas en police 2, pourquoi ce serait dans les paramtres hein ? Ben non).

Qu'on me propose des trucs nouveaux, pourquoi pas ? Qu'on me les impose : non !

[EDIT] J'aurais du citer ma source,  ::merci::  kimz qui m'a dit qu'on pouvait dsactiver le truc sur le chat.

----------


## WebPac

Je ne dsire pas utiliser Buzz, donc dans la page de pub, je n'ai pas cliqu sur "Essayer buzz" en bien gros bien visible, mais j'ai cliquer sur le tout petit lien  ct bien cach "accder  ma boite de rception" mais il m'a quand mme install buzz et activ.

Que par dfaut tout soit public est une chose, mais ne pas respecter le choix de l'utilisateur et installer un service alors qu'il a t refus en est une autre plus grave.
D'ailleurs je ne vois pas comment le dsactiver.

Quand je trouve une alternative  google agenda, je migre mon agenda et supprime mon compte gmail.

----------


## Caro-Line

> Je ne dsire pas utiliser Buzz, donc dans la page de pub, je n'ai pas cliqu sur "Essayer buzz" en bien gros bien visible, mais j'ai cliquer sur le tout petit lien  ct bien cach "accder  ma boite de rception" mais il m'a quand mme install buzz et activ.


Ah oui j'avais du faire a aussi.





> D'ailleurs je ne vois pas comment le dsactiver.


Tout en bas, la ligne au-dessus du (c) Google en police 2



> Gmail : standard | Dsactiver le chat | *Dsactiver le buzz* | Ancienne version | Version HTML simplifie  En savoir plus

----------


## smyley

> Tout en bas, la ligne au-dessus du (c) Google en police 2


Ah carrment,  ::merci::   ::aie:: 

Moi aussi j'avais fait "Nah ! let me go to my gmail" (ou un truc du genre) et il me l'avais quand mme activ ...

Si on est dj 3  l'avoir eu alors qu'on a dit non, ce n'est pas une coincidence, il ignore dlibrment les choix de l'utilisateur ...

----------


## WebPac

> Ah oui j'avais du faire a aussi.
> 
> 
> Tout en bas, la ligne au-dessus du (c) Google en police 2


Ah oui, mais cette option ne s'affiche que si on est en affichage avanc. J'tais en affichage standard et cette option n'tait pas prsente.




> Ah carrment,  
> 
> Moi aussi j'avais fait "Nah ! let me go to my gmail" (ou un truc du genre) et il me l'avais quand mme activ ...
> 
> Si on est dj 3  l'avoir eu alors qu'on a dit non, ce n'est pas une coincidence, il ignore dlibrment les choix de l'utilisateur ...


Je crois que la question c'est juste pour la forme, d'ailleurs peu de gens ont refus d'essayer le service vu qu'ils ne voient le lien pour refuser.

"Vous ne savez pas que vous tes malades ? Vous ne voulez pas qu'on vous soigne ? On va devoir vous soigner de force."

La politique de Google me chauffe de plus en plus les oreilles.
Comment peut-on me juger comment faisant de mauvaises choses juste parce que je ne dsire pas que tout le monde sache toute chose sur moi ? N'a-t-on pas le droit de contrler l'accs  nos informations sans qu'on ne sous-entende que c'est parce qu'on fait des choses "mal" ?

----------


## sphynxounet

Pareil j'tais persuad qu'en accdant  ma boite mail, il n'y avait aucune raison pour que cette "fonctionnalit" soit active. Et pour le lien en bas pour le dsactiver ... je suis pass au microscope pour le voir (en plus on le voit pas directement puisqu'il faut descendre la page ...)

Je trouve cette faon de faire non seulement scandaleuse mais si a se trouve aussi illgale.
Pour ma part je n'utilise pas Picassa alors cela m'importe peu mais imaginez les gens qui se sont vu mettre leurs photos  disposition de tous les contacts, dont certaines n'avaient surement pas volont  tre montres  tout le monde.
Et aux dernires nouvelles une photo et toutes les donnes genre nom prnom et autre restent des donnes personnelles.
Donc publier sans l'accord des utilisateurs des donnes personnelles je doute que ce soit trs lgal.

----------


## goomazio

Quand j'ai test, lors de l'activation il fallait "cocher" les concacts avec lesquels partager Buzz. Peut-tre qu'ils taient tous cochs par dfaut et qu'il fallait cliquer sur un lien pour faire apparaitre la liste mais c'est plus rapide que de lire des conditions d'utilisation pendant 3 heures.

Mais peut-tre est-ce la deuxime partie qui vous pose problme ? A savoir :



> Your Google Reader shared items, Picasa Web public albums, and Google Chat status messages will automatically appear as posts in Buzz. To edit your connected sites or change privacy settings, view connected sites.


Parce que a me semble encore normal : tout ce qui sera publi tait dj public...


A mon avis ceux qui pensent que Buzz s'active mme si vous ne le voulez pas se trompent : le point de menu Buzz est toujours l (activ ou pas) mais son contenu change, et on ne peut rien faire si ce n'est pas activ.
Est-ce que vous avez vraiment vu toutes vos photos disponibles dans le buzz ou vous vous plaignez juste du lien du menu ?  ::aie::  
Ca a peut-tre t chang aussi depuis...

Buzz n'est pas un rseau social complice du menteur par omission, et c'est dommage pour lui. Mais au stade o on en est on peut dire que c'est rgl je pense.

----------


## ademain

> Pour finir par voir, avec une loupe grossissante (et parce qu'on m'a dit que c'tait possible), qu'on pouvait dsactiver la chose
> (enfin voyons, c'est facile, c'est tout en bas en police 2, pourquoi ce serait dans les paramtres hein ? Ben non).


Merci !

----------


## if_zen

> Je suis curieux de savoir quel est le pourcentage de statuts Facebook qui sont intressant  rfrencer... Parce que les "trop bon week avec moi mon amour" ou les "trop belles mes jantes 24' sur ma 106", a n'a pas vraiment d'intrt.


Ok pour les statuts. Mais on peut tendre le principe aux vnements sur lesquels on est inscrit. Et le but, c'est que Buzz serve  quelque chose, donc il faut lui donner vie, et donc pouvoir centraliser tout ce qu'on peut (et paramtrer derrire les choses qu'on souhaite vraiment partager).

----------


## WebPac

> A mon avis ceux qui pensent que Buzz s'active mme si vous ne le voulez pas se trompent : le point de menu Buzz est toujours l (activ ou pas) mais son contenu change, et on ne peut rien faire si ce n'est pas activ.
> Est-ce que vous avez vraiment vu toutes vos photos disponibles dans le buzz ou vous vous plaignez juste du lien du menu ?  
> Ca a peut-tre t chang aussi depuis...


Non ce n'est pas que le lien qui est prsent, quand tu cliques dessus, il te dit que les services sont bien activs et tu dois les dsactiver 1 par 1.

En fait le lien n'est pas "ne pas utiliser Buzz" mais "accder directement  ma boite de rception" donc il n'est pas possible de refuser d'utiliser Buzz, donc il est actif.

Mais Google avait dj fait ce coup il y a quelques annes, les favoris enregistrs sur le compte gmail n'avaient pas de confidentialit car impossible  partager et quand ils ont permis de les partager, ils avaient par dfaut et sans prvenir l'utilisateur rendus public tous les favoris  tous les contacts gmail que les favoris soit d'ordre personnel ou professionnel et que les contacts soit personnels ou professionnels.
Ils avaient d faire machine arrire car il y avait eu une leve de bouclier  l'poque, tout comme aujourd'hui avec Buzz et je doute que a en reste l.

----------


## neoxp

Pour dsactiver Buzz dans gmail il faut regarder dans le footer de l'interface gmail (pas forcement dans la partie Buzz) ce footer contient le lien pour passer en version html simple, le lien pour dsactiver GoogleTalk ainsi qu'un lien pour dsactiver le service Buzz, je l'ai test, ce lien fonctionne et dsactive bien Buzz ^^.

----------


## LittleBean

Moi aussi je me suis fait avoir, le pire c'est que je suis  peu prs certain d'tre all vrifi que BUZZ n'tait pas l aprs avoir click sur "accder  ma bote mail".

Il est apparu  la deuxime connexion ...  ::evilred:: 

Le truc qui me fait marrer c'est que pour l'installation on a eu une page de connexion spciale .... par contre pour les "excuses" rien ... pas de popup de mail ou de page d'information sur les risques ou le reste .... 

Vous pensez srieusement que madame Michu va aller dsinstaller un truc qu'elle n'a mme pas conscience d'avoir installer ???? 

a me donne gure confiance dans l'avenir si toutes les grosses botes se mettent  faire a ...  ::cry::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Google Buzz n'est pas assez scuris* 
*Et se retrouve galement en justice pour non respect de la vie prive* 


Une mauvaise nouvelle n'arrive jamais seule, c'est bien connu.

La premire tait prvisible.

Aprs les cafouillages et les "rats" du lancement de Google Buzz (qui, en rsum, imposait l'activation du service et le partage par dfaut de toutes les informations publiques de l'utilisateur sans possibilit de les filtrer), une action en justice paraissait vidente.

C'est le Electronic Privacy Information Center (EPIC) qui vient d'ouvrir les hostilits. Une plainte pour violation de la vie prive a t dpose devant la Federal Trade Commission.

Une dmarche trs mal vcue chez Google qui s'estime victime d'une campagne de publicit injuste.

"Buzz a t lanc il y a  peine une semaine. [...] Nous continuons  l'amliorer en mettant la transparence et le contrle par les utilisateurs au sommet de nos proccupations. Nous sommes galement ouverts  un dialogue avec l'EPIC et nous aurions apprci qu'elle nous fasse part en direct de ses proccupations. Notre porte est toujours ouverte [...]", dclare un porte-parole au Los Angeles Times.

Une dfense un peu lgre qui oublie que les vritables victimes sont celles qui ont subi des dommages de la part de Google Buzz (lire ci-avant). Et des arguments qui sonnent un peu creuse aprs les dclarations polmique d'Eric Schmidt, le PDG de Google, sur la vie prive qui ne serait finallement pas si importante que cela.

Encore plus proccupant, le rseau social de Google ne serait pas bien conu en terme de scurit. C'est ce qu'affirme Robert Hansen, le PDG de SecTheory.

La version pour mobile de Buzz serait vulnrable aux attaques de type cross-scripting.

Consquence : "_tout ce que Buzz vous permet de faire, [un hacker mal intentionn] peut vous le faire faire_" (commentaires non-voulu, envoie de message, etc). Une aubaine pour faire du phishing, conclue Hansen.

La vulnrabilit ne serait pas exploite mais Google l'a dj prise trs au srieux. Moutain View promet qu'elle sera corrige dans les heures qui viennent.

Ce qui n'empche pas Robert Hansen de critiquer Google de front - ce que font de plus en plus d'utilisateurs et d'analystes : "_Comment donc Google peut-il penser que ses systmes sont suffisamment scuriss pour que nous lui confions nos informations sensibles ? [...] Dissidents chinois, fates attention !_".

Et de rappeler les propos d'Eric Schmidt.


Google serait-il devenu le Diable que le monde IT veut exhorciser ?



*Source* : La plainte de l'EPIC auprs du FTC (pdf), la rponse de Google dans le LA Times, le billet du PDG de SecTheory  

*Et vous ?* 

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Google Buzz marque un tournant - ngatif - pour Google ? Ou pensez-vous que Moutain View est victime d'une cabale mdiatique ?
 ::fleche::  tes-vous d'accord avec Robert Hansen lorsqu'il crit que "_les systmes de Google ne sont pas suffisamment scuriss pour que nous lui confions nos informations sensibles_" ?

----------


## FailMan

Google est en train de devenir un Microsoft Bis. Tout le monde s'acharne, tout le monde peste contre leur politique, tout le monde dit "Google c'est nul, a me fait peur"...

... et pourtant, tout le monde l'utilise.

Mis  part a, Buzz me semblait compltement inutile alors j'espre que a sera une bonne occasion pour que Google comprenne que c'est en innovant qu'ils vont continuer de prosprer, et non pas en copiant ce qui se fait dj  :;):

----------


## _skip

En mme temps il fallait bien que google affirme sa prsence sur les rseaux sociaux. Un service de ce genre, utilisant la main mise de google sur internet pour se lancer, a toute ses chances.

Moi je suis content que ces rseaux sociaux existent car ils limitent l'intrt de tous ces blogs qui polluent le net, les regroupant dans un ensemble qu'on peut facilement viter. 

Ayant connu internet dans le milieu des annes 90, je trouve que a s'est vraiment dgrad en terme de contenu. Avant on gueulait que les gens mettaient des photos de leur chien sur le net, bon a demandait au moins de savoir utiliser frontpage, maintenant n'importe quel blaireau peut en quelques minutes publier des photos de lui bourr dont le monde n'a que faire. 

Bref pour moi ces rseaux sociaux c'est le symbole mme de la boultisation du net. Un peu comme une le paradisiaque qui se retrouve envahie par des gros touristes obses qui jettent leurs poubelles sur la plage.

----------


## FailMan

> Bref pour moi ces rseaux sociaux c'est le symbole mme de la boultisation du net.


Que veux-tu, faut bien gagner sa crote  ::aie::   ::haha::

----------


## Floral

Ce que je trouve vraiment pnible c'est que google m'ait impos un service de rseau social alors que je ne voulais qu'une adresse e-mail et un webmail plus efficaces que ses concurrents. En d'autre terme j'aurais prfr que Buzz me soit propos en option.




> Moi je suis content que ces rseaux sociaux existent car ils limitent l'intrt de tous ces blogs qui polluent le net, les regroupant dans un ensemble qu'on peut facilement viter.


Est-ce que ce n'est pas juste un dplacement du problme?

----------


## Zenol

> En mme temps il fallait bien que google affirme sa prsence sur les rseaux sociaux. Un service de ce genre, utilisant la main mise de google sur internet pour se lancer, a toute ses chances.
> 
> Moi je suis content que ces rseaux sociaux existent car ils limitent l'intrt de tous ces blogs qui polluent le net, les regroupant dans un ensemble qu'on peut facilement viter. 
> 
> Ayant connu internet dans le milieu des annes 90, je trouve que a s'est vraiment dgrad en terme de contenu. Avant on gueulait que les gens mettaient des photos de leur chien sur le net, bon a demandait au moins de savoir utiliser frontpage, maintenant n'importe quel blaireau peut en quelques minutes publier des photos de lui bourr dont le monde n'a que faire. 
> 
> Bref pour moi ces rseaux sociaux c'est le symbole mme de la boultisation du net. Un peu comme une le paradisiaque qui se retrouve envahie par des gros touristes obses qui jettent leurs poubelles sur la plage.


Dans la mme ide, je dplore que des rseaux comme freenet aient si peu de contenu  ::(: 

(Bien que je soit prsent sur des rseaux sociaux comme FB.)

----------


## mr.mams

> @mr.mams : merci pour le lien


De rien  ::ccool::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Google colmate la faille de Buzz* 
*Et rend plus facile la dsactivation du service* 


Une chose que l'on ne peut pas reprocher  Google, c'est de prendre la scurit  la lgre.

Aprs que le PDG de SecTheory a rvl l'existence, dans Google Buzz pour mobiles, d'une faille exploitable par une attaque de type XSS (lire ci-avant),  Moutain View a mis les bouches doubles pour la colmater. Ce qui vient d'tre fait en moins de 24 heures.

La faille du nouveau rseau social n'aura donc pas eu de consquences. En tout cas en terme de scurit.

Face aux trs nombreuses critiques qui l'accusent de forcer les utilisateurs  utiliser le service (quitte  le leur cacher - cf. les posts de ce thread), Google a galement introduit une nouvelle procdure pour supprimer Buzz.

Il suffit  prsent de se rendre dans les paramtres de G-mail. Un onglet "Google Buzz" y a fait son apparition.





Ne vous reste plus qu' choisir entre la dsactivation dans G-mail ou la dsactivation totale du service.

Google semble enfin retrouver son bon sens. Pas sr, en revanche, que son image sorte totalement indemne de cette histoire.

----------


## FailMan

Boh, a passera  ::roll::

----------


## Caro-Line

> Il suffit  prsent de se rendre dans les paramtres de G-mail. Un onglet "Google Buzz" y a fait son apparition.


 :8O:  Ah oui donc en fait la solution que j'avais utilise et donne ne servait  rien, c'est cool de l'apprendre....

Puisque je m'aperois en allant dans l'onglet que je n'avais absolument pas "dsactiver" Buzz en cliquant sur.... "dsactiver buzz"  ::fou:: 
mais simplement fait ceci :



> Ne pas afficher Google Buzz dans Gmail
> Cette action fait seulement disparatre l'onglet Buzz dans Gmail. Vous pourrez toujours utiliser Google Buzz sur votre tlphone. Vos sites connects continueront de crer des posts dans Google Buzz.


Ce n'est absolument se moquer de la tte des gens (pour rester polie)....

Bon je m'y suis prise  2 fois (la 1re fois il a plant) mais a y est c'est dsactiv  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Floral

Ouf! Je commenais  envisager de changer de boite mail.

----------


## WebPac

> Google fixe la faille de Buzz et rend plus facile la dsactivation du service





> Il suffit  prsent de se rendre dans les paramtres de G-mail. Un onglet "Google Buzz" y a fait son apparition.


Mais il continue  l'activer par dfaut pour tous les utilisateurs avec tout public par dfaut et il *FAUT* aller dans les paramtres de GMail, puis dans l'onglet Buzz, puis cliquer sur "Supprimer" et valider la confirmation qui indique "Vous ne pourrez pas annuler cette action." avec le bouton "Oui, supprimer mon profil avec mes posts", avec plusieurs panneaux attention dangers pour le faire.

Vous allez me trouver pointilleux, mais je pense  Madame Michu qui aura simplement cliqu sur le gros bouton mis en avant pour accder  sa bote de rception sans savoir que tout ce qu'elle fera par la suite sera vu de tout le monde.
Et qui ne saura pas qu'il faut aller dans les paramtres, le dernier onglet et vvalider malgr tous ces avertissements. D'ailleurs elle n'osera jamais cliquer sur supprimer car il y a crit qu'elle ne pourra pas revenir en arrire (alors qu'il est tout  fait possible de le ractiver en cliquant simplement sur Activer Buzz dans la page principale).

De toute faon, elle ne le fera mme pas car elle ne se sera mme pas rendue compte que tout est maintenant pass public car on ne lui aura jamais dit explicitement.

Bref, Google fait du Google.

----------


## sphynxounet

Sous androd, la mise  jour de googlemap installe buzz, du coup je suis sur  que je mettrais jamais  jour google map. En plus quand on lit qu'il y a des failles et que d'un autre ct, quand vous achetez une appli sue le market les numro de votre carte bleue et mme le pictogramme visuel sont enregistrs sur le tlphone a fait peur.

----------


## _skip

> Mais il continue  l'activer par dfaut pour tous les utilisateurs avec tout public par dfaut et il *FAUT* aller dans les paramtres de GMail, puis dans l'onglet Buzz, puis cliquer sur "Supprimer" et valider la confirmation qui indique "Vous ne pourrez pas annuler cette action." avec le bouton "Oui, supprimer mon profil avec mes posts", avec plusieurs panneaux attention dangers pour le faire.


On pourrait prendre cela pour de la haine  ::mouarf:: 
C'est justement pratique Buzz pour partager ses tats d'me avec le reste du monde non?  ::twisted::

----------


## WebPac

> On pourrait prendre cela pour de la haine 
> C'est justement pratique Buzz pour partager ses tats d'me avec le reste du monde non?


Normalement quand une nouvelle fonctionnalit arrive, par dfaut, il faut garder le fonctionnement prcdent et devoir faire une manipulation pour l'utiliser. Ici, c'est l'inverse, on n'a pas le choix, le fonctionnement par dfaut change et il faut aller dans des sous menus pour retrouver le fonctionnement d'avant.
Qu'ils aient rajout un onglet buzz pour pouvoir le dsactiver en 5 clics et non plus en 10 clics ne change rien au problme.

De plus, pourquoi avoir mis a dans gmail ? Madame Michu qui veut voir si elle a reu un email se met sans le savoir  diffuser tout ce qu'elle lit  tout le monde, c'est pas logique.
C'est comme si en voulant rpondre  ce topic automatiquement, j'avais ma messagerie interne sur Dveloppez qui tait envoye  tous ceux qui sont connects sur Developpez.

----------


## _skip

Non je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi, juste qu'on a senti que a t'avait lgrement gonfl ce nouveau truc vu la faon dont tu as dtaill sa dsactivation.  ::mrgreen:: 

Je suis d'accord que google a en quelque sorte essay de forcer la main aux internautes en activant Buzz par dfaut.

----------


## lemaitva

> Ne vous reste plus qu' choisir entre la dsactivation dans G-mail ou la dsactivation totale du service.


Ay, dsactiv ! ::ccool:: 

M'enfin bon, faut dj se le trouver le bouton "Dsactiver Buzz" (tout en bas de la page GMail, crit en petit), qui redirige vers les paramtres ou l'option "Dsactiver" est en rouge avec un panneau Danger. Et aprs c'est demande de confirmation sur demande de confirmation (et d'identifiants compte). ::aie:: 
Les mots que vous cherchez sont "Mauvaise volont".

----------


## Caro-Line

Une question tout de mme (j'avoue j'ai la flemme de chercher) :
Pour ceux qui ont une adresse GMail sans utiliser le client GMail mais qui passent par un client de messagerie local comme Outlook et Cie :
ils ne sont donc pas prvenus du truc.

Buzz est-il alors activ par dfaut ou ne s'active-t-il que lorsque l'on se connecte  GMail ?

----------


## lemaitva

Je pourrais tre de mauvaise foi et dire "Connaissant Google, ils te prviennent pas et activent Buzz dans ton dos".
Aprs, je ne me souvient pas d'un bouton "Non j'en veux pas de ton Buzz" quand j'ai eu la notification  l'ouverture de ma boite GMail. Donc mme en tant de bonne foi, je pense que Google active Buzz dans ton dos.

----------


## Caro-Line

> Aprs, je ne me souvient pas d'un bouton "Non j'en veux pas de ton Buzz" quand j'ai eu la notification  l'ouverture de ma boite GMail.


Non il n'y en a pas, tu as le choix entre :
- un norme bouton avec : oh oui s'il vous plait je veux jouer avec ce nouveau truc qu'il a l'air trop bien !
- un petit lien qui dit : pas tout de suite l je veux regarder mes mails mais aprs je regarderais promis jur (ben oui puisque j'ai pas le choix)

J'avoue c'est pas tout  fait a qu'il y a crit mais c'est l'ide  ::aie:: 

Donc ma question est plus de savoir : si on ne passe jamais par cette case Buzz est-il activ ?

Compte tenu de l'existant et de ma mfiance suite  tout a je dirais que oui et que donc c'est "pas bien" (en restant polie toujours...)

----------


## WebPac

> Non je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi, juste qu'on a senti que a t'avait lgrement gonfl ce nouveau truc vu la faon dont tu as dtaill sa dsactivation. 
> 
> Je suis d'accord que google a en quelque sorte essay de forcer la main aux internautes en activant Buzz par dfaut.


Juste un peu nerv.  ::roll:: 

Mais en cherchant plus loin, toute la politique de Google est dans ce principe l, j'avais effac mon historique de recherche sur le web enfin je croyais car j'ai tout retrouv, en fait je n'avais effac que toute l'historique affiche  l'cran.
D'ailleurs j'ai retrouv mon historique de recherche qui datait de 2006 et a m'a fait bien peur alors qu' l'poque il n'avait jamais t dit que tout cela tait historis.
Mais en rgle gnrale, il te dit que tu peux dsactiver ou supprimer, mais c'est long compliqu avec trop de validations alors que pour t'imposer des nouveaux services que tu veux pas, il n'y a mme pas une seule confirmation, c'est impos.




> Non il n'y en a pas, tu as le choix entre :
> - un norme bouton avec : oh oui s'il vous plait je veux jouer avec ce nouveau truc qu'il a l'air trop bien !
> - un petit lien qui dit : pas tout de suite l je veux regarder mes mails mais aprs je regarderais promis jur (ben oui puisque j'ai pas le choix)
> 
> J'avoue c'est pas tout  fait a qu'il y a crit mais c'est l'ide 
> 
> Donc ma question est plus de savoir : si on ne passe jamais par cette case Buzz est-il activ ?
> 
> Compte tenu de l'existant et de ma mfiance suite  tout a je dirais que oui et que donc c'est "pas bien" (en restant polie toujours...)


En fait, tu as le choix entre le gros "je veux essayer" qui veut dire actives moi tout et tout public et le petit "je veux simplement accder  boite de rception" qui n'est pas un refus et qui active quand mme Buzz.

Et pour rpondre  la question, si tu n'as jamais t sur la page pour activer Buzz, et que tu utilises Picasa, oui a se met dans Buzz tant qu'il n'est pas dsactiv car il est activ et associ  ton compte gmail par dfaut.

----------


## Gordon Fowler

> D'ailleurs j'ai retrouv mon historique de recherche qui datait de 2006 et a m'a fait bien peur 
> 
> [...] 
> 
> Mais en rgle gnrale, il te dit que tu peux dsactiver ou supprimer, mais c'est long compliqu avec trop de validations.


Comment t'as fait pour retrouver ton historique depuis 2006 ?

C'est dingue ton truc  :8O:

----------


## kuranes

> Comment t'as fait pour retrouver ton historique depuis 2006 ?
> 
> C'est dingue ton truc


Bah, quand on vide jamais son historique ni ses cookies...  ::aie::

----------


## WebPac

> Comment t'as fait pour retrouver ton historique depuis 2006 ?
> 
> C'est dingue ton truc


Parce que j'ai un compte gmail depuis 2006 et que Google historise toutes les recherches effectues et n'en supprime aucune par dfaut.

Si tu vas sur ton compte et recharges l'historique de tes recherches et demandes de voir la dernire page, tu verras depuis quand il l'historise.




> Bah, quand on vide jamais son historique ni ses cookies...


Absolument pas, ce n'est pas stock dans des cookies mais sur les serveurs de Google.

Depuis 2006 j'ai plusieurs fois chang d'ordinateur, surtout au boulot o on les change tous les ans ou tous les 2 ans. Et suppression des cookies, c'est qqch de base qui est fait en mme temps que suppression des fichiers tempos et tout le toutim avant de faire une petite dfrag.

Faut pas dconner, garder des cookies depuis 2006.  ::aie::

----------


## kimz

Bonjour, 


> Parce que j'ai un compte gmail depuis 2006 et que Google historise toutes les recherches effectues et n'en supprime aucune par dfaut.
> 
> Si tu vas sur ton compte et recharges l'historique de tes recherches et demandes de voir la dernire page, tu verras depuis quand il l'historise.


Le service "Google Historique Web" n'est pas activ par dfaut, pour que vos recherches soient effectivement sauvegardes il faut :
- Que vous soyez connect  votre compte google (gmail par exemple),
- Que vous activiez explicitement le service (la porte du service est configurable : limit aux recherches ou de "porte largie") 

Ce service n'est donc pas activ par dfaut comme l'a t ces derniers jours Google Buzz, heureusement ..

Pour en savoir plus sur l'utilisation de Google Historique Web, son activation, sa mise en veille, etc.  : http://www.google.com/support/accoun...fr&topic=14148

----------


## _skip

Je serai pas surpris si on me disait que l'intrt de services tels que gmail est cette possibilit d'historisation. Ce sont des donnes trs intressantes en marketing cibl.

----------


## WebPac

> Bonjour, 
> Le service "Google Historique Web" n'est pas activ par dfaut, pour que vos recherches soient effectivement sauvegardes il faut :
> - Que vous soyez connect  votre compte google (gmail par exemple),
> - Que vous activiez explicitement le service (la porte du service est configurable : limit aux recherches ou de "porte largie") 
> 
> Ce service n'est donc pas activ par dfaut comme l'a t ces derniers jours Google Buzz, heureusement ..
> 
> Pour en savoir plus sur l'utilisation de Google Historique Web, son activation, sa mise en veille, etc.  : http://www.google.com/support/accoun...fr&topic=14148


Non non non, ne dites pas ce genre de chose, je n'ai jamais activ ce service.
Il se peut que ce service ne soit pas automatiquement lanc de nos jours, mais en 2006, il l'tait automatiquement, enfin je dirai que c'tait plus qu'automatique vu qu'on n'avait pas la possibilit de voir ce qui tait historis ni la possibilit de le dsactiver.

J'ai demand  d'autres collgues qui retrouvent aussi un gros historique alors qu'ils ne savaient mme pas que c'tait historis, mais venant de Google ce n'est absolument pas tonnant.

Google fait du Google.

----------


## NejNej

> Non non non, ne dites pas ce genre de chose, je n'ai jamais activ ce service.
> Il se peut que ce service ne soit pas automatiquement lanc de nos jours, mais en 2006, il l'tait automatiquement, enfin je dirai que c'tait plus qu'automatique vu qu'on n'avait pas la possibilit de voir ce qui tait historis ni la possibilit de le dsactiver.
> 
> J'ai demand  d'autres collgues qui retrouvent aussi un gros historique alors qu'ils ne savaient mme pas que c'tait historis, mais venant de Google ce n'est absolument pas tonnant.
> 
> Google fait du Google.


+1

Je viens d'aller voir et en effet c'tait activer alors que je n'ai rien demand.
Mon adresse gmail ne doit pas dater de plus de 2 ans.(et encore je suis gnreux)

----------


## kimz

> (...) Il se peut que ce service ne soit pas automatiquement lanc de nos jours, mais en 2006, il l'tait automatiquement, ...


Cela me surprend, car chez moi ce n'est pas activ, et j'ai gmail depuis 2005 .. 
Faudrait demander  google pour savoir si oui ou non,  un moment prcis, l'option tait active par dfaut  :;): 

PS : C'est pas pour dfendre google, moi-mme je suis contre le principe de l'activation de ce genre de service sans le consentement des utilisateurs

----------


## Lyche

> PS : C'est pas pour dfendre google, moi-mme je suis contre le principe de l'activation de ce genre de service sans le consentement des utilisateurs


Rien ne devrait tre fait sans son consentement, et le fait que certaines entreprises s'octroient ce "consentement" est pour moi inadmissible.

----------


## WebPac

> Cela me surprend, car chez moi ce n'est pas activ, et j'ai gmail depuis 2005 .. 
> Faudrait demander  google pour savoir si oui ou non,  un moment prcis, l'option tait active par dfaut 
> 
> PS : C'est pas pour dfendre google, moi-mme je suis contre le principe de l'activation de ce genre de service sans le consentement des utilisateurs


Ne serait-il tout simplement pas activ sans que tu ne t'en sois rendu compte ?
Quelles sont les manipulations que tu as fait pour vrifier qu'il n'est pas activ ?

----------


## kimz

@WebPac : J'ai pas compris le sens de ta premire question, pour la seconde il suffit d'aller sur la page de google historique web, il propose de se connecter (bien que je sois dj connect sur gmail), de configurer le service (mode recherche ou avanc, etc.), et l je me retrouve avec un historique vierge (je rappelle que j'ai un compte google depuis 2005). 
 la suite de a je remets le service en veille (pas de sauvegardes de mes recherches). 

Cependant, il faut noter que ce service n'a pas de rapport avec l'historique de tes navigateurs qui reste, par dfaut, stock en cache sur le PC. 
Aussi, tes recherches sur google sont certainement sauvegardes sur les serveurs de google, mais pas forcment lies  ton compte, pas que l'on sache en tout cas  :;):

----------


## WebPac

> @WebPac : J'ai pas compris le sens de ta premire question, pour la seconde il suffit d'aller sur la page de google historique web, il propose de se connecter (bien que je sois dj connect sur gmail), de configurer le service (mode recherche ou avanc, etc.), et l je me retrouve avec un historique vierge (je rappelle que j'ai un compte google depuis 2005). 
>  la suite de a je remets le service en veille (pas de sauvegardes de mes recherches). 
> 
> Cependant, il faut noter que ce service n'a pas de rapport avec l'historique de tes navigateurs qui reste, par dfaut, stock en cache sur le PC. 
> Aussi, tes recherches sur google sont certainement sauvegardes sur les serveurs de google, mais pas forcment lies  ton compte, pas que l'on sache en tout cas


La premire question signifiait simplement que peu de personnes savent que leurs recherches sont associes  leur compte gmail et historises sur les serveurs de Google et qu'elles savent encore moins qu'elles peuvent voir cet historique, le supprimer et le mettre en veille.




> Votre historique Web a t mis en veille.
> Ce service ne recueillera pas dhistorique tant que vous ne l'aurez pas ractiv. Ractiver Pour en savoir plus.


C'est ce qu'indique Google, donc l'action de l'utilisateur est bien la mise en veille et non l'activation du service, il est donc bien activ par dfaut.

Mais voyant que tu connais bien tout a, ce ne serait pas tonnant que tu l'aies dsactiv il y a bien longtemps mais que tu ne t'en souviennes plus.

----------


## LittleBean

ma connaissance ce service est bien l par dfaut ... 
en tout cas j'ai du le dsactiver manuellement

Si vous voulez tre sur que google ne collecte pas ds donnes sur vous, une seule solution .... n'activez pas votre compte quand vous ne l'utilisez pas !!
(plus facile  dire qu' faire ... j'oublie tout le temps ::aie::  )

----------


## Lyche

Ou simplement se passer des services de Google  :;):

----------


## WebPac

> ma connaissance ce service est bien l par dfaut ... 
> en tout cas j'ai du le dsactiver manuellement
> 
> Si vous voulez tre sur que google ne collecte pas ds donnes sur vous, une seule solution .... n'activez pas votre compte quand vous ne l'utilisez pas !!
> (plus facile  dire qu' faire ... j'oublie tout le temps )


Je n'oublie jamais.  ::aie:: 




> Ou simplement se passer des services de Google


Je n'utilise plus que Google agenda et l'arrterai ds que je trouverai un quivalent mais je n'ai pas encore trouv (ni non plus beaucoup cherch).  ::mrgreen:: 
Mais quand on dit qu'ils sont devenus incontournables, ce n'est pas vrai, c'est juste parce qu'on le veut bien.

----------


## kimz

Perso je ne suis pas prt  me passer de ma boite gmail, je la prfre de loin aux ymail, hotmail etc., pour le reste des services a m'importe peu, et puis j'ai rien  cacher (dixit le PDG de Google)  ::aie::  mais a m'a pas empch de dsactiver buzz

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Google aurait eu une attitude irresponsable lors du lancement de Buzz*
*Qui rvlerait son mpris de la vie prive, selon une officielle amricaine de la FTC*


Google n'en finit pas de s'attirer les critiques depuis l'affaire Buzz.

L'Electronic Privacy Information Center (EPIC) avait ouvert les hostilits en dposant une plainte pour violation de la vie prive devant la Federal Trade Commission.

C'est justement une des membres de cette FTC qui fait aujourd'hui l'actualit.

Pour Pamela Jones Harbour, le lancement de Google Buzz n'est pas un simple rat. Il relve d'_"une conduite irresponsable"_.

Et cette conduite elle mme ne serait pas une erreur mais le fruit de la culture d'entreprise de Moutain View : _"Google demande constamment au public de  lui faire simplement confiance  (just trust us). Mais d'aprs mes observations, je ne crois pas que la vie prive des consommateurs ait jou un rle significatif dans le lancement de Buzz"_, a ainsi dclar la commissaire lors d'une runion prive largement reprise dans la presse spcialise amricaine (et des propos non dmentis par l'intresse).

Autrement dit, pour Pamela Jones Harbour, Google ferait simplement semblant de se proccuper de la vie prive.

Un discours qui n'annonce rien de bon pour Moutain View, qui doit dj commencer  provisionner pour payer des dommages et intrts qui s'annoncent consquents.

A moins que Pamela Jones Harbour ne soit isole  la FTC.

Ce que nous ne tarderons pas  savoir.


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Notre dbat : L'empire Google est-il  Evil  ? le gant se dveloppe-t-il trop ?
 ::fleche::  "Seuls ceux qui ont des choses  cacher posent la question de la confidentialit des services de Google", dclare son PDG

----------


## Lyche

Google est un ogre, je l'ai dj dis et je le rpte. Cette entreprise n'est l que pour satisfaire l'go dmesur de 2 personnes qui souhaiteraient "contrler" le monde.

----------


## Invit

Je trouve ridicule de fustiger l'ogre sans le comparer  ce qui le remplacerait s'il n'existait pas.   Sans google, Microsoft serait le leader du net, le web serait rempli de sites dont le nom commence par 01... , la pub en ligne serait mal cible et donc trois fois plus prsente. Bien avant le succs de Google, plusieurs moteurs de recherche franais ont essay en vain d'exister sans y parvenir car compltement calqus sur yahoo, alta-vista, ..  

Buzz n'est pas si nul : j'y ai des conversations avec des ex-collgues alors que FB semble destin  des ados.  Certes un produit collaboratif eut t bienvenu mais pourrait parfaitement se faire en surcouche de buzz.  

Vous qui tes anti google,  quel web mail utilisez vous ? moteur de recherche ? navigateur ? 

je ne peux m'empcher de penser que la jalousie motive principalement les anti google ..  je ne dis pas qu'il est parfait et son jansnisme m'nerve mais j'utilise presque tous ses services auxquels le reconnais une qualit et intelligence hallucinantes pour un cot nul.

----------


## Lyche

> Je trouve ridicule de fustiger l'ogre sans le comparer  ce qui le remplacerait s'il n'existait pas.   Sans google, Microsoft serait le leader du net, le web serait rempli de sites dont le nom commence par 01... , la pub en ligne serait mal cible et donc trois fois plus prsente. Bien avant le succs de Google, plusieurs moteurs de recherche franais ont essay en vain d'exister sans y parvenir car compltement calqus sur yahoo, alta-vista, ..  
> 
> Buzz n'est pas si nul : j'y ai des conversations avec des ex-collgues alors que FB semble destin  des ados.  Certes un produit collaboratif eut t bienvenu mais pourrait parfaitement se faire en surcouche de buzz.  
> 
> Vous qui tes anti google,  quel web mail utilisez vous ? moteur de recherche ? navigateur ? 
> 
> je ne peux m'empcher de penser que la jalousie motive principalement les anti google ..  je ne dis pas qu'il est parfait et son jansnisme m'nerve mais j'utilise presque tous ses services auxquels le reconnais une qualit et intelligence hallucinantes pour un cot nul.


Moi qui suis "anti-google" j'utilise mon webmail Orange, j'utilise Bing et j'en suis entirement satisfait, lorsque je n'ai pas satisfaction je me renseigne d'une autre faon que par le net (bibliothque entre autre) et j'utilise SlimBrowser comme navigateur.

Je ne suis absolument pas jaloux de Google tu vois. Je suis content que cette entreprise existe parce qu'elle apporte une concurrence. Je suis simplement contre leur politique vraiment minable concernant la vie prive. Je n'utilise rien de Google, je n'utilise mme pas face book et j'en suis bien content, je n'ai aucun problme, je n'ai rien  cacher, je suis honnte, je suis travailleur et je suis un consommateur "rflchis". Ils font ce qu'ils veulent, mais Google ressemble de plus en plus  la lubie de deux personnes qui veulent tout contrler. Ils sont dangereux, bien plus que ne l'a t MS simplement parce que technologiquement ils peuvent faire ce que MS ne pouvait pas faire  l'poque.

Des phrases "choc" comme



> Seuls ceux qui ont quelque chose  cacher se soucient de leur vie prive


Je trouve a effrayant et particulirement reprsentatif de cette mentalit. Qui n'est pas spcifique  Google, c'est typiquement Amricain que de vouloir tout contrler, de vouloir tout savoir sur tout. Que Google montre un semblant de respect pour la vie prive de ses utilisateurs et l je rflchirais  2 fois avant de parler d'eux ainsi.

Pour la pub cibl, cela ne choque pas tout le monde, mais moi 1 - a me choque 2 - a m'exaspre. 
Je ne suis pas "sensible"  la pub. C'est pas parce que j'en vois une que je vais me dire "roh il me faut a !!" Mais je trouve particulirement affolant de voir qu'on ne peut plus aller nul part sur le web sans avoir de la pub et pire encore, de la pub qui cible les recherches que j'ai faites il y a pas mal de temps sur Google. Et je trouve encore plus affolant que certaines personne ayant un niveau intellectuel suffisamment lev pour faire des mtier IT se dire qu'il n'y a rien de choquant a avoir une pub cibl en fonction de ses mails, de ses recherches sur google ou de ses clicks sur Facebook.

----------


## Invit

> Et je trouve encore plus affolant que certaines personne ayant un niveau intellectuel suffisamment lev pour faire des mtier IT se dire qu'il n'y a rien de choquant a avoir une pub cibl en fonction de ses mails, de ses recherches sur google ou de ses clicks sur Facebook.


Il y a aussi ceux qui utilisent Firefox et adblock plus, et hop plus de pub.
"adblock plus" existe aussi pour safari et chrome  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> Des phrases "choc" comme
> 
> Je trouve a effrayant et particulirement reprsentatif de cette mentalit. Qui n'est pas spcifique  Google, c'est typiquement Amricain que de vouloir tout contrler, de vouloir tout savoir sur tout. Que Google montre un semblant de respect pour la vie prive de ses utilisateurs et l je rflchirais  2 fois avant de parler d'eux ainsi.
> 
> Pour la pub cibl, cela ne choque pas tout le monde, mais moi 1 - a me choque 2 - a m'exaspre. 
> Je ne suis pas "sensible"  la pub. C'est pas parce que j'en vois une que je vais me dire "roh il me faut a !!" Mais je trouve particulirement affolant de voir qu'on ne peut plus aller nul part sur le web sans avoir de la pub et pire encore, de la pub qui cible les recherches que j'ai faites il y a pas mal de temps sur Google. Et je trouve encore plus affolant que certaines personne ayant un niveau intellectuel suffisamment lev pour faire des mtier IT se dire qu'il n'y a rien de choquant a avoir une pub cibl en fonction de ses mails, de ses recherches sur google ou de ses clicks sur Facebook.


Pour info : l'attitude qui dit "seuls ceux qui ont quelque chose  cacher..." s'appelle jansnisme, c'est un modle d'ducation qui s'apprend  la maternelle et qui n'a pas que des mauvais cts. Je ne supporte pas non plus. Ce n'est pas spcifiquement amricain, mais aussi scandinave, saxon, battave... C'est le propre des pays  majorit protestante. 

Je suis d'accord avec toi l dessus, je suis catholique non croyant  tendance latine prononce et franais de surcroit, mais j'ai pas mal bourlingu dans ces pays. J'ai tout  leur cacher et surtout rien  leur avouer, car je n'aime pas qu'on me juge.

Sur le reste on n'est pas d'accord et je regrette que tu t'arrtes  un fait aussi culturel. Google a vraiment rinvent le net et ceux qui utilisent ses produits en sont contents. Wanadoo mail n'est pas comparable  Gmail, franchement si tu ne supportes pas Google, tu serais mieux sur Yahoo (coren). Personnellement, je n'ai pas encore vu de cration franaise qui fasse le poids. Je n'imagine pas que a arrive sans une rflexion de fond sur ce qu'est le net : une cration amricaine qui reflte beaucoup la culture du peuple qui l'hberge et le style de son gouvernement

Ignorer la publicit, c'est ignorer les questions d'argent ce qui ne risque pas de me plaire, mais je connais des gens trs cools et trs utopiques donc je ne te mettrai pas en boite sur ton utopie. Je ne la partage pas, c'est tout.

----------


## Invit

La publicit, c'est *aussi* la libert, un moyen pour une boite de se faire connaitre, de gagner sa vie sans rclamer quoi que ce soit, un moyen de financer le gratuit...

----------


## WebPac

> Vous qui tes anti google, quel web mail utilisez vous ? moteur de recherche ? navigateur ?


Web mail ? Aucun, j'utilise Thunderbird avec des emails Free en utilisant bien entendu le protocole IMAP.
Bing comme moteur de recherche, il me trouve des sites que Google ne me trouve pas.
Et Opera, tout simplement le navigateur le plus rapide et le plus complet.  :8-): 

Pour en revenir  Buzzz, c'est clair que Google se montre sous son vrai jour et qu'il manque franchement de dontologie, de plus les dirigeants ont une vie prive et ne voudraient pas que n'importe qui la connaisse, de plus, rien que pour leur travail, il est normal qu'ils ne voudraient pas que tout le monde puisse connaitre ce qu'ils font, c'est donc normal qu'ils ont des choses  cacher.
Pourquoi "quelquechose  cacher" est automatiquement traduit par "quelquechose de mal  cacher" pour certains ?
Je souhaite pouvoir contrler les informations et choisir quoi communiquer  qui je le souhaite et ne pas tre pieds et poings lis par une entreprise qui le montise et me juge sans connaitre le pourquoi du comment.

----------


## nicolofontana12

La seule manire  de protger sa vie prive c'est faire attention et se securiser lui-mme. Aucune entreprise  ne peut securiser une information de faon inviolable

----------


## Lyche

Juste un petit complment d'information sur Google qui ne cesse de manger  droite  gauche

http://www.developpez.com/index/redi...ns-nos-ecrans/

C'est sur, ils ne sont pas du tout en train de s'implanter de partout

Aprs le web, l'lectricit, le tlphone, les OS voici, la Tl !! Youhou !

----------


## IDontLikeYou

> Il y a aussi ceux qui utilisent Firefox et adblock plus, et hop plus de pub.
> "adblock plus" existe aussi pour safari et chrome


Ca s'appelle s'attaquer aux symptmes, pas aux causes...

----------


## Invit

> Juste un petit complment d'information sur Google qui ne cesse de manger  droite  gauche
> 
> http://www.developpez.com/index/redi...ns-nos-ecrans/
> 
> C'est sur, ils ne sont pas du tout en train de s'implanter de partout
> 
> Aprs le web, l'lectricit, le tlphone, les OS voici, la Tl !! Youhou !


L'internet sur tv  a toujours t un chec commercial, si Google y arrive, ce sera vraiment un scoop ! Je ne comprends pas vraiment en quoi google aurait tord de faire ce que des dizaines d'autres ont fait. En dehors de marque de fabrique Google qui est de produire des outils astucieux et rflchis, il favorise toute la communaut du gratuit en investissant gros sur l'open source et en valorisant l'image de gens qui font du logiciel depuis trs longtemps sans toujours tre pays en retour alors qu'ils apportent beaucoup  la communaut..   Bon,  je recommence  le dfendre mais vraiment depuis 25 ans que je suis dans ce mtier, je n'ai jamais vu une socit leader qui puisse  la fois tenir tte  MS pour valoriser des gars dans mon genre.   A ct de a , il faut se taper son hypocrisie jansniste mais c'est un moindre mal. Qui fera du gratuit s'il s'arrte demain ?

----------


## Invit

> Ca s'appelle s'attaquer aux symptmes, pas aux causes...


Oui, mais le protocole HTTP est l depuis longtemps, et je peux pas empcher les dveloppeurs de mettre du google analitics par tout voir le tuto. Avec a google arrive  connaitre normment de choses sans que les utilisateurs ne s'en rendent compte.
Par exemple Myspace fait des statistiques sur ses pages, normal.
Google fait des statistiques sur les sites des autres, je peux comprendre les webmasters qui ont besoin de statistiques, mais l c'est trop.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 06.04.2010 par Katleen*
*Google remodle les paramtres de confidentialit de Buzz, suite aux plaintes essuyes*

Suite au mcontentement de certains de ses utilisateurs, allant jusqu' une plainte aux Etats-Unis, Google Buzz va se doter d'une nouvelle page de rglage.

Depuis hier, les usagers du service verront apparatre un cran de validation de leurs rglages utilisateurs, et ils devront confirmer ou modifier les paramtres concernant les informations personnelles qu'ils partagent via Buzz.

Un peu comme les paramtres de confidentialit de Facebook, ce panneau de contrle permettra de dfinir qui peut suivre le compte, la diffusion des donnes, les liens avec Picasa ou Twitter, etc.

Rappelons que le Congrs amricain a saisi il y a quelques semaines la FTC, Federal Trade Commission, pour qu'elle enqute sur Buzz et sur sa prsume violation de la vie prive des internautes.

----------


## RapotOR

Google Buzz m'a bien fait rire il y a peu.

J'avais test comme tout le monde ce nouveau service. J'avais link mon twitter  Google buzz et ds que je twittais, un nouveau buzz.

Il y a un moment j'ai totalement dsactiv Google buzz estimant avoir test.

La semaine dernire, j'apprends par ma copine que j'avais "buzz"...
Ah? Etonnant!
Il s'avre que l'ami buzz continue  copier mes tweets... sans que je le sache!
Une faute un peu grosse tout de mme, je trouve.

----------


## j-berne

> Une faute un peu grosse tout de mme, je trouve.


Oui, mme s'il font des efforts, ils restent encore laxistes sur beaucoup de points, ils disent bien que ce n'est pas leur politique de prserver la confidentialit des donnes. Donc il faut rester trs vigilant sur l'utilisation que l'on en a.

j-berne

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 22.04.2010 par Katleen*
*Google Buzz essuie les critiques de 10 pays, qui ont co-sign une lettre officielle*

La Commission nationale de linformatique et des liberts (CNIL) a suivi de trs prs le lancement de Google Buzz. Et, trs vite, des mcontentements sont arrivs. 

C'est pourquoi,  peine deux mois aprs l'arrive de ce nouveau service communautaire, la CNIL  envoy un courrier plutt sal  Eric Schmidt, CEO de Google.

Mais la missive se veut encore plus gnrale, elle s'adresse  "toutes les entreprises en ligne" et leur demande de respecter "le droit  la vie prive des citoyens du monde".

Co-sign par dix autorits de protection des donnes personnelles et de la vie prive de divers pays (Canada, Irlande, Allemagne, Isral, Pays-Bas, Nouvelle-Zlande, Italie, Espagne et Royaume-Uni), ce message accuse avec puissance Google de ne pas assez s'intresser  la confidentialit des informations personnelles de ses utilisateurs.

Rappelons qu'aux Etats-Unis, une enqute fdrale est en cours pour les mmes motifs (voir news prcdente).

La CNIL semble regretter que l'un des plus gros sites du web mondial (le  chef de file du monde virtuel ) ne donne pas l'exemple. Lui est reproch galement de rendre oprationnel un service qui n'est qu'en version bta (dont le dveloppement n'est donc pas termin) :  Il est inacceptable de lancer un produit qui rende publics des renseignements personnels sans laccord des intresss, avec lintention de rgler par la suite les problmes susceptibles de se poser. .

La lettre de la CNIL se veut tre l pour aider Google  ouvrir les yeux sur les erreurs, et les corriger grce aux conseils contenus dans le message. 

Enfin, le gant de Mountain View est invit  rpondre  cette question :  comment il se conformera  lavenir aux lois nationales en matire de protection de la vie prive  ?

Source : La lettre de la CNIL (texte intgral)

----------


## Lyche

::whistle2::  C'est marrant, on en parle depuis quelques temps.. et il faut que 10pays de l'union europenne se concerte pour essayer de faire poids contre l'ogre..

----------


## crashtib

Je m'ttone que la CNIL sorte bec et ongles d'une manire aussi... virulente? ractive? contre google lorsque l'on voit l'impact de ses protestations contre de quelque chose de beaucoup plus aberrant  mes yeux,  savoir la HADOPI. 

Il est absolument possible toutefois que je fasse erreur puisque je n'ai pas connaissance complte de l'ensemble des actions menes par la CNIL contre la HADOPI, juste certains chos comme quoi elle avait protest... rien de plus.

----------


## crashtib

Comme quoi, j'aurai mieux fait de me taire.

J'ignorais notamment le fait que la CNIL a russi  retarder la loi par son absence de rponse, le moyen le plus efficace si j'ai bien compris.

Toutefois, sans vouloir me rattraper dans des excuses foireuses, il et mieux fallu que j'exprime les raisons qui m'ont pouss  l'ouvrir,  savoir par exemple que 


> Elle s'tait aussi agace que son avis [de la CNIL] ne fut pas publi par le gouvernement.


Entre autres.

Merci en tout cas pour ces clairecissements.

----------


## Robbin Hoodz

> la missive se veut encore plus gnrale, elle s'adresse  "toutes les entreprises en ligne" et leur demande de respecter "le droit  la vie prive des citoyens du monde".


C'est une lettre de la CNIL ou un discours d'une prtendante  Miss France ?

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 03.05.2010 par Katleen
Google "n'anonymise" plus les donnes mais les "obfusque", la firme joue sur les mots sans respecter les recommandations europennes*

Sous couvert de devoir conserver les donnes utilisateur pour "fournir des services et les amliorer", Google n'agit pas en faveur de l'anonymisation des donnes personnelles.

Alors que le firme de Mountain View affirmait pourtant aller dans ce sens, les faits disent l'inverse.

En effet, la firme supprime au bout de 9 mois les 8 derniers bits des adresses IP des internautes (et ce, seulement pour les services o l'authentification n'est pas obligatoire). Cependant, comme les cookies restent, eux, intacts pendant 18 mois, il est trs ais de reconstituer les bits manquants grce  cela.

Google est largement point du doigt sur cela, d'autant plus que l'entreprise dclarait anonymiser des donnes. Son discours a donc t revu, et c'est dsormais le terme "obfuscation" qui est utilis.

Google joue donc la carte de la transparence, une nouvelle stratgie qui semble lui plaire. Mais, au del de cesser de jouer avec les mots suite  plusieurs rappels  l'ordre, qu'en est-il rellement ?

Les recommandations europennes ne sont toujours pas respectes. "Durcir la lgislation se traduirait par une dtrioration des services rendus aux internautes", estime la firme.

Et, sur sa FAQ  propos de la confidentialit, Google dclare toujours rendre les IP anonymes.

D'autres moteurs de recherche ont par contre fait des efforts : Yahoo a t le premier  faire des concessions en ne conservant plus les donnes nominatives que pour 3 mois (au lieu de 13).

Microsoft lui a emboit le pas en rendant anonymes les recherches effectues avec Bing aprs six mois. Mais, les cookies sont toujours conservs durant 18 mois. 

Source : Privacy International

----------


## Louis Griffont

Mais les Cookies ne sont-ils pas du ressort de l'utilisateur ? Les navigateurs actuels ne permettent-ils pas de grer les cookies selon ses envies ?  ::?:

----------


## Invit

> Mais les Cookies ne sont-ils pas du ressort de l'utilisateur ? Les navigateurs actuels ne permettent-ils pas de grer les cookies selon ses envies ?


Utilisateurs qui ignorent ce qu'est le javascript, le pishing, les cookies.
Le problme, on en parle (dbat ?? ::mouarf:: ) ici c'est le manque de connaissance des utilisateurs ET le fait que google &co comme les pirates utilisent les technologies web (protocoles HTTP , cookies, iframe) pour s'en mettre plein les poches. Cela bien sr pour le plus grand bien des utilisateurs qui auront des pubs cibles et leur compte en banque allg (lgalement ou pas).  ::aie:: 
De la mme faon qu'il faut un anti-virus sous Linux (porteur sain de virus windows), il faudra que les navigateurs apportent une solution  ce problme:
sous Firefox on peut interdire les cookies de certains sites, mais pas l'inverse (ie rien sauf ceux autoriss...), ni grer le temps qu'ils sont conservs (c'est global  tous les cookies ).
personnellement pour bloquer google-analitycs j'utilise Adblockplus, les iframes c'est Noscript, pour un dveloppeur c'est faisable, mais pas pour madame michu  ::calim2::

----------


## kaymak

> Utilisateurs qui ignorent ce qu'est le javascript, le pishing, les cookies.
> Le problme, on en parle (dbat ??) ici c'est le manque de connaissance des utilisateurs ET le fait que google &co comme les pirates utilisent les technologies web (protocoles HTTP , cookies, iframe) pour s'en mettre plein les poches. Cela bien sr pour le plus grand bien des utilisateurs qui auront des pubs cibles et leur compte en banque allg (lgalement ou pas). 
> De la mme faon qu'il faut un anti-virus sous Linux (porteur sain de virus windows), il faudra que les navigateurs apportent une solution  ce problme:
> sous Firefox on peut interdire les cookies de certains sites mais pas l'inverse(ie rien sauf ceux autoriser...), ni grer le temps qu'ils sont conservs (c'est global  tous les cookies ).
> personnellement pour bloquer google-analitycs j'utilise Adblockplus, les iframes c'est Noscript, pour un dveloppeur c'est faisable, mais pas pour madame michu


Hello,

En passant  , 



> sous firefox on peut interdire les cookies de certains sites, mais pas l'inverse(ie rien sauf ceux autoriser...)


C'est une bonne ide, il ne reste plus qu' savoir comment on va envoyer les identifiants de session, lgitime et persistant, chez le client : )
Sil y a un responsable influent qui passe par l ,)

A plus

----------


## umeboshi

je dois pas tre normal, mais le fait qu'une socit proposant un service (gratuit en plus) souhaite conserver mes donnes personnelles ne me choque pas, a existe depuis longtemps, bien avant internet.

en plus, l on parle de cookies, qui peuvent tre supprims par l'utilisateur (plus ou moins facilement selon le navigateur).

google n'est pas trs transparent  ce sujet, mais  force d'en faire des polmiques, est-ce qu'on ne les pousse pas  nous cacher des choses?

----------


## Invit

> Je ne dois pas tre normal, mais le fait qu'une socit proposant un service (gratuit en plus) souhaite conserver mes donnes personnelles ne me choque pas, a existe depuis longtemps, bien avant internet.
> 
> En plus, l on parle de cookies, qui peuvent tre supprims par l'utilisateur (plus ou moins facilement selon le navigateur).


Je devrais avoir le droit de refuser le "service" de Google mme s'il est gratuit et de plus sans qu'il garde des traces de mon refus. Ce n'est pas le cas. Aprs vous faites comme bon vous semble...



> C'est une bonne ide, il ne reste plus qu' savoir comment on va envoyer les identifiants de session, lgitime et persistant, chez le client


Le protocole HTTP est sans tat  ::mouarf::  le flash peut-tre ?
Plaisanterie mise  part, l'invention des cookies a t faite sur une ide de liste noire, mais personne ne fournit une liste...
Dans ton exemple, soit, on reste dans le cas actuel c'est--dire les cookies de connexions ainsi que ceux de Google analitics, xiti et consort que le web master n'aura aucun scrupule  mettre (il bosse pour Google et gratuitement en plus...)
Soit, on passe  la liste blanche (rien n'est autoris  l'utilisateur de faire un choix), bon a ne marchera jamais, 
Soit on autorise une gestion fine des cookies en proposant d'interdire les *analitics et du javascript de ces sites.
Irralistes? Et bien Google chrome a bien cloisonn le flash, Firefox et Ie ont une navigation prive, anti pishing sur liste noire mise  jour 2 fois part heure pour FF.
Alors?

----------


## kaymak

> Je devrais avoir le droit de refuser le "service" de google mme si il est gratuit et de plus sans qu'il garde des traces de mon refus.Ce n'est pas le cas.Aprs vous faites comme bon vous semble...
> 
> Le protocole http est sans tat  le flash peut-tre?
> Plaisanterie mise  part, l'invention des cookies a t faite sur une ide de liste noire, mais personne ne fournie une liste...
> Dans ton exemple, soit on reste dans le cas actuel c'est  dire les cookies de connections ainsi que ceux de google analitics, xiti et consort que le web master n'aura aucun scrupule  mettre (il bosse pour google et gratuitement en plus...)
> soit on passe  la liste blanche (rien n'est autoris  l'utilisateur de faire un choix), bon a marchera jamais, 
> soit on autorise une gestion fine des cookies en proposant d'interdire les *analitics et du javascript de ces sites.
> Irralistes? Et bien google chrome a bien cloisonner le flash, firefox et Ie ont une navigation prive, anti pishing sur liste noir mise  jour 2 fois part heure pour FF.
> Alors?


oui oui http est stateless, mais mes apps ne sont pas stateless lol....

J'ai un peu du mal  comprendre ton raisonnement, moi tout ce que je dis c'est que lorsque tu lances un site web, tu as besoin, en tant qu'utilisateur, d'avoir une session.
Aujourd'hui pour crer la session on utilise le cookie.
On utilise aussi le cookie pour les tracker market ect..

Hors, si on dcide de poser une restrictions par liste blanche plutt que liste noir, on bride de facto 99% des applications, car on leur permet pas de crer des tats.

Alors que, si on fait le distingo entre le cookie *de session*, et le cookie market sur deux mcanisme diffrent, tu peux y aller gaiement  faire ta liste blanche, les applications elles continueront de fournir le service pour lesquelles elles sont conues, et toi utilisateur sera heureux car tu ne seras plus track.

Aprs, rien  foutre du comment tu fais le distingo... du moment que a fonctionne pour l'utilisateur, et que c'est valide aux yeux de la loi.

----------


## Invit

Ce que je dis surtout c'est que les cookies sont une pice rapporte au http est qu'il aurait mieux fallu refaire un protocole (ce que tu laisses entendre aussi), j'arrte de rver



> J'ai un peu du mal  comprendre ton raisonnement, moi tout ce que je dis c'est que lorsque tu lances un site web, tu as besoin, en tant qu'utilisateur, d'avoir une session.


L'utilisateur ny connait rien (session quezako?), ce qu'il veut c'est que lorsqu'il revient sur le site 3 mois aprs il soit logg sans avoir  retaper son mot de passe  ::cry:: 
bref on ne peut pas lui demander d'tre prudent et d'effacer les cookies  la fermeture de FF. Il faudra bien que les navigateurs se tourne du cot utilisateur (protection de l'utilisateur) et non gestion des cookies. 



> Alors que, si on fait le distinguo entre le cookie *de session*, et le cookie market sur deux mcanismes diffrents, tu peux y aller gaiement  faire ta liste blanche, les applications elles continueront de fournir le service pour lesquelles elles sont conues, et toi utilisateur sera heureux car tu ne seras plus track.


a revient  faire une liste noire des "market" et  avoir un nouveau panneau de gestions des cookies avec options cookie "market", session , auto login dans XX annes (XX grands)...

----------


## Invit

quoi servent les rseaux sociaux :

A remplacer nntp (newsgroups) qui sont tombs en dsutude : trop compliqus  lire, pas assez amusants
A intgrer les chats modernes - en remplacement d'irc qui est quasi mort - et concurrencer msn yahoo etc..

A sduire les jeunes gens nafs avec du "pret  consommer", la navet est  la fois le support d'un fabuleux succs et le responsable de drives injustement attribues  la technologie

Pour les cookies : on devrait rendre obligatoire leur validation  chaque opration d'ouverture (en lecture ou en criture) avec possibilit de les supprimer immdiatement ou demain , une semaine...

----------


## pi-2r

Bonjour,


pour ceux que a intresse, il existe un utilitaire (Firefox add-on) qui permet anonymiser ses donnes par rapport  Google: le GoogleSharing 

source: threatpost.com

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je devrais avoir le droit de refuser le "service" de google mme si il est gratuit et de plus sans qu'il garde des traces de mon refus.Ce n'est pas le cas.Aprs vous faites comme bon vous semble...


Une socit te permet gratuitement d'utiliser leur site pour effectuer une recherche, en contre partie, il te propose de la pub, libre  toi d'acheter ou pas...

Si tu ne veux pas de leur pub, ne fait pas tes recherches sous google ! Les bibliothques sont encore ouvertes...  ::ccool::

----------


## TiJean2910

> sous firefox on peut interdire les cookies de certains sites mais pas l'inverse(ie rien sauf ceux autoriser...), ni grer le temps qu'ils sont conserver (c'est global  tous les cookies ).
> personnellement pour bloquer google-analitycs j'utilise Adblockplus, les iframes c'est Noscript, pour un dveloppeur c'est faisable mais pas pour madame michu


Si je ne m'abuse, l'extension "BetterPrivacy" permet de faire a (ce qui pose d'ailleurs quelques soucis sur certains sites o tu veux garder l'authentification, il faut alors crer une exception  chaque fois). C'est drle de voir comme subitement les pubs sont moins cibles, notamment dans AdWords  :8-):

----------


## GanYoshi

> google n'est pas trs transparent  ce sujet, mais  force d'en faire des polmiques, est-ce qu'on ne les pousse pas  nous cacher des choses?


Bas si, c'est pas de leur faute, c'est les mchants utilisateurs qui se soucient de leur vie prive qui empchent Google qui nous veut que du bien de faire pour le mieux pour nous. 

C'est hallucinant que les gens osent poser des question  propos de leur vie prive, et trouvent ce sujet sensible. 
C'est srement des gens qui ont des choses  cacher.

Blague  part, je vais changer mes paramtres de confidentialits  propos des cookies, mais je me demande si le fait d'tre pass  une IP fixe n'est pas aussi un problme...

----------


## Invit

> Une socit te permet gratuitement d'utiliser leur site pour effectuer une recherche, en contrepartie, il te propose de la pub, libre  toi d'acheter ou pas...


Oui c'est vrai, mais ils exploitent les donnes des protocoles http/web (langue, adresse de la page prcdente (http referrer), ip et cookies), le problme c'est ce qu'ils font de ses donnes.
Si c'est pour afficher des pubs dans la bonne langue rien d'anormal.
Par contre dans l'exemple de google analitycs c'est un web master/dev qui met en code du genre


```

```

le cookies install sera rcuprer par  	tous les sites visits, indpendamment de l'ip. Cela tient du malware et c'est  l'insu de l'utilisateur surveill en permanence par Google.Combien de temps c'est info sont-elles gardes (en vrai), qu'elle traitement subissent-elles?
Forcment beaucoup vu ce que a rapporte   googl , et c'est utile pour les pubs cibles.
En plus, le code ci-dessus fait ramer la page ...



> Si tu ne veux pas de leur pub, ne fait pas tes recherches sous Google ! Les bibliothques sont encore ouvertes...


Je n'utilise pas Google.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je n'utilise pas google.


Et aucun moteur de recherche, je suppose. D'ailleurs tu ne vas sur aucun site, car, bien que l'on se focalise sur Google, tous les autres font la mme chose.

Tu veux vivre sans que personne ne s'occupe de toi, en tant "invisible" ? Alors, tu n'as pas de tlphone (portable ou fixe), pas de carte bancaire, de voiture, d'adresse postale, pas mail, car de toute faon tu n'as pas d'ordinateur, de tlvision (ni aucun matriel du style lecteur de DVD/Bluray ...) Bref tu vis, comme R0d dans une grotte quelque part dans la Cordillres des Andes ou la Chaine de l'Himalaya !

----------


## Invit

> Et aucun moteur de recherche, je suppose. D'ailleurs tu ne vas sur aucun site, car, bien que l'on se focalise sur Google, tous les autres font la mme chose.
> 
> Tu veux vivre sans que personne ne s'occupe de toi, en tant "invisible" ? Alors, tu n'as pas de tlphone (portable ou fixe), pas de carte bancaire, de voiture, d'adresse postale, pas mail, car de toute faon tu n'as pas d'ordinateur, de tlvision (ni aucun matriel du style lecteur de DVD/Bluray ...) Bref tu vis, comme R0d dans une grotte quelque part dans la Cordillres des Andes ou la Chaine de l'Himalaya !


Il y a une diffrence entre tre "invisible" et anonyme!!!
Ici il y a deux problmatiques une lgale et l'autre technique.
Comme je l'ai dit prcdemment les mmes techniques sont  la base du piratage et du dtournement des infos personnelles par les google & co. Cela est d  une mauvaise volution des premires versions du http (rajout des cookies sans gestion) et c'est devenu incontrlable.
Pour l'aspect lgal je te ferais une simple remarque : as-tu vu beaucoup de site te mettant en garde sur la prsence dans leurs pages de code google-analitycs?
Je n'en ai vu qu'un seul! Pourtant cela est OBLIGATOIRE c'est mme rappel dans les clauses d'utilisation par google( depuis plus de deux ans ) et accept par le web master  ::aie::  
Aprs on se rend bien compte que le code est prsent, il fait ramer le chargement de la page.Sur certain site tu peux voir jusqu' 7-8 requtes de tracking...  
Comme tu vois j'ai un ordinateur, mais en effet pas de carte bancaire (il n'y a pas que google les banques aussi sont mchantes  ::ccool:: ), ni voiture (trop cher  Paris, mais je suis surveill par le systme du mtro).
En tout cas je fais tout pour rester anonyme et effectivement je ne suis pas bombarder de pub, ni par mail, ni tlphonique, ni par courrier.
J'ai travailler en dveloppement web et je t'assure que leur systme de mailing (avec les accords entre diffrentes socits) tient du matraquage.Quand au tlphone ma mre fut oblige de passer sur liste rouge  cause de demandes incessantes de pub en tout genre (5  6 fois par jour samedi compris).Merveille du progrs.
Ba oui pour vivre heureux vivons cacher.   ::mouarf::

----------


## umeboshi

> Bas si, c'est pas de leur faute, c'est les mchants utilisateurs qui se soucient de leur vie prive qui empchent Google qui nous veut que du bien de faire pour le mieux pour nous. 
> 
> C'est hallucinant que les gens osent poser des question  propos de leur vie prive, et trouvent se sujet sensible. 
> C'est srement des gens qui ont des choses  cacher.
> 
> Blague  part, je vais changer mes paramtres de confidentialits  propos des coockies, mais je me demande si le fait d'tre pass  une IP fixe n'est pas aussi un problme...


libre  toi d'tre parano  l'extrme concernant l'utilisation de tes donnes personnelles. Google dcrit comment elles sont rutilises par elle mme et ses tiers sur cette page : http://www.google.fr/intl/fr/privacypolicy.html

donc, arrtons de dire n'importe quoi. Certes ils ne sont pas 100% transparents, mais c'est aussi le cas dans la plupart des entreprises.

tu as peur de google, mais en fait ton FAI en sait sans doute encore plus sur toi, il a mme des coordonnes bancaires et ton adresse relle mais l c'est normal?

Bref, pour l'instant google (le moteur de recherche,gmail,docs,maps,earth,sketchup etc...) est gratuit, si on empche de rcuprer et stocker les donnes comment vont-ils payer leurs employs et assurer la maintenance de leurs serveurs? pub ? (a gne encore plus les gens), services payants ? (les plus pauvres n'auraient plus accs aux services) Faire payer le rfrencement ? (il y a plus d'utilisateurs que de sites, donc pas trs rentable)

au final, tu proposes quoi comme solution?

----------


## GanYoshi

> veux vivre sans que personne ne s'occupe de toi, en tant "invisible" ? Alors, tu n'as pas de tlphone (portable ou fixe), pas de carte bancaire, de voiture, d'adresse postale, pas mail, car de toute faon tu n'as pas d'ordinateur, de tlvision (ni aucun matriel du style lecteur de DVD/Bluray ...) Bref tu vis, comme R0d dans une grotte quelque part dans la Cordillres des Andes ou la Chaine de l'Himalaya !


Ahaha j'adore  ::ccool:: 




> tu as peur de google, mais en fait ton FAI en sait sans doute encore plus sur toi, il a mme des coordonnes bancaires et ton adresse relle mais l c'est normal?


Ce n'est pas du tout le business model des FAI que d'exploiter les donnes personnelles. 

D'ailleurs pour mon FAI, je donne mes donnes personnelles  un groupe franais, avec tout ce que a induit comme garantie, ou au moins comme recours en cas de litige...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ce n'est pas du tout le business model des FAI que d'exploiter les donnes personnelles. 
> 
> D'ailleurs pour mon FAI, je donne mes donnes personnelles  un groupe franais, avec tout ce que a induit comme garantie, ou au moins comme recours en cas de litige...


Belle navet !  :8-):

----------


## kaymak

> Ce que je dis surtout c'est que les cookies sont une pice rapporte au http est qu'il aurait mieux fallu refaire un protocole (ce que tu laisses entendre aussi), j'arrte de rver
> 
> L'utilisateur ny connait rien (session quezako?), ce qu'il veut c'est que lorsqu'il revient sur le site 3 mois aprs il soit logg sans avoir  retaper son mot de passe 
> bref on ne peut pas lui demander d'tre prudent et d'effacer les cookies  la fermeture de FF. Il faudra bien que les navigateurs se tourne du cot utilisateur (protection de l'utilisateur) et non gestion des cookies. 
> 
> a revient  faire une liste noire des "market" et  avoir un nouveau panneau de gestions des cookies avec options cookie "market", session , auto login dans XX annes (XX grands)...


voui, ok. Dans l'absolu, qu'ils nous pondent une solution pour convenir  tlm. 
En attendant d'accepter l'ide d'une refonte plus gnrale.... Qui effectivement n'est pas prte d'arriver....
Mais bon avant de refondre http, il faudrait refondre *MAIL*...., svp.



Voui, ok, aussi sur ce qui est fait des donnes personnelles.
Certes il faut rentabiliser un service, mais pas  n'importe quel prix....
Et aujourd'hui les gens qui manipulent ces infos en ont assez peu  foutre tant que l'tat n'y met pas son nez.
Par contre,  mes yeux, il n'est pas une solution acceptable que de vivre cacher.
Pas plus que de subir les relances de pseudos marketeur avec des oprations bidons qui n'apportent aucune plus values au client.

Simplement pouvoir disposer compltement, intgralement, et avec certitude de son identit serait suffisant.... Mais l encore tellement de question semblent se poser... Tellement de travail  accomplir avant d'y arriver.... D'ententes  organiser....... Heureusement, nos politiques ne sont pas payes qu' faire les beaux au salon de l'agriculture, (mais aussi, rjouissons nous,  se "bral les clles" !!!).

Sur ce je vais continuer de rver veill.

----------


## Invit

En fait ce genre d'volution pointe son nez chez safari : 
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macos...ricookies.html

----------


## Rams7s

Bravo Safari, vu qu'Opra arrive sur mac, ils proposent les mmes options pour grer les cookies, mais via un plug-in.  :;): 

Au lieu de dire que Google est gentil d'offrir des services gratuits en change de cookies, et qu'on a le choix d'utiliser un autre moteur de recherche, il serait ventuellement intressant de chercher un peu plus loin.

Google, c'est surtout adsense et adclick. Rcemment ils se sont dcids (ou ont russi)  utiliser le mme cookie pour les 2 services. Ce qui fait qu'en plus des requtes google, ils savent qui va sur le moindre site hbergeant leur solution de publicits en ligne. a tape dans les combien de % des sites webs toutes catgories confondues a?  :8O: %, par l?  ::roll:: 

Pour le parallle dbile (vu, vu et revu) avec les banques et les FAI, il y a une grosse diffrence.
C'est comme si d'un coup quand tu fais tes courses  carrefour on t'obligeait  avoir une carte de fidlit pour pouvoir suivre tes achats sinon tu achtes pas. Et que tu rpondes ben oui, quand je prends l'avion il faut que je montre mon passeport, c'est pareil. [Avec les installateurs de cookies dans le role de carrefour, et les banques/FAI dans le rle de la compagnie arienne]

Sinon moi la CNIL, j'y crois. Peut-tre aussi parce que c'est le seul moyen  notre disposition, mais c'est dj norme comme droit. :;):

----------


## GanYoshi

> Belle navet !


Sources ? Ou c'est juste du vent comme d'habitude ?  :8-):

----------


## Louis Griffont

Que veux-tu comme sources ? C'est juste mon point de vue. Croire que parce que ton FAI est franais, alors il est honnte, respecte tes droits et que tu es protg par des lois. Dsol, pour moi c'est de la navet !

----------


## GanYoshi

> Que veux-tu comme sources ? C'est juste mon point de vue. Croire que parce que ton FAI est franais, alors il est honnte, respecte tes droits et que tu es protg par des lois. Dsol, pour moi c'est de la navet !


Ahaha Louis, il fallait lire la fin de ma phrase avant de poster, aller je me quote moi-mme : 




> D'ailleurs pour mon FAI, je donne mes donnes personnelles  un groupe franais, avec tout ce que a induit comme garantie, *ou au moins comme recours en cas de litige..*.


Comme tu peux le voir je ne parle pas d'honntet de l'entreprise ou du FAI, juste des garanties et des recours juridiques possibles parce que mon FAI est franais.  ::roll:: 

N'hsites pas  me demander si tu veux que je reformule.  ::aie::

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ahaha Louis, il fallait lire la fin de ma phrase avant de poster, aller je me quote moi-mme : 
> 
> 
> 
> Comme tu peux le voir je ne parle pas d'honntet de l'entreprise ou du FAI, juste des garanties et des recours juridiques possibles parce que mon FAI est franais. 
> 
> N'hsites pas  me demander si tu veux que je reformule.


Non, j'avais bien tout lu. Et, je persiste et signe pour dire (et le penser en plus) que croire en la justice de notre pays, c'est de la navet ! Certes, tu pourras faire un procs, histoire d'engraisser tout un tas de magistrats, mais je ne compterais pas sur la justice pour obtenir gain de cause. Si tu as un portefeuille suffisamment consquent pour te payer plus d'avocats que ton FAI, alors oui tu pourrais gagner, sinon...  Inch Allah (mais je ne crois pas en Dieu)

----------


## dams78

> Non, j'avais bien tout lu. Et, je persiste et signe pour dire (et le penser en plus) que croire en la justice de notre pays, c'est de la navet ! Certes, tu pourras faire un procs, histoire d'engraisser tout un tas de magistrats, mais je ne compterais pas sur la justice pour obtenir gain de cause. Si tu as un portefeuille suffisamment consquent pour te payer plus d'avocats que ton FAI, alors oui tu pourrais gagner, sinon...  Inch Allah (mais je ne crois pas en Dieu)


C'est pour a qu'on a cr les associations de consommateurs...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est pour a qu'on a cr les associations de consommateurs...


Oui, et encore, selon ce qu' verser le FAI en question  la dite association pour avoir la paix.  ::roll::

----------


## GanYoshi

> Non, j'avais bien tout lu. Et, je persiste et signe pour dire (et le penser en plus) que croire en la justice de notre pays, c'est de la navet ! Certes, tu pourras faire un procs, histoire d'engraisser tout un tas de magistrats, mais je ne compterais pas sur la justice pour obtenir gain de cause. Si tu as un portefeuille suffisamment consquent pour te payer plus d'avocats que ton FAI, alors oui tu pourrais gagner, sinon...  Inch Allah (mais je ne crois pas en Dieu)


http://www.linternaute.com/hightech/...ces-free.shtml

http://www.degroupnews.com/actualite...roces-ufc.html

----------


## Louis Griffont

2 sur ????  ::ccool:: 

Gnial, on vit dans un super pays ! Ouaiiiiii h  ::calim2::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 11.05.2010 par Katleen
Google s'exprime sur ses rgles de confidentialit, dans une lettre ouverte en rponse aux recommandations europennes*

Google vient enfin de rpondre  la lettre sale qu'il avait reue de la part de la CNIL et de neuf autres organisations europennes (voir news prcdente ci-dessous), dans un courrier ouvert rendu public ce jour.

La firme de Mountain View y expose sa vision de la collecte de donnes personnelles et rappelle ses rgles de confidentialit maison.

Google met en avant le fait que ses utilisateurs sont informs des donnes qu'il rcolte et conserve, avant de dclarer utiliser ces informations pour fournir des produits et services utiles  nos utilisateurs, dvelopper des produits qui refltent des standards exigeants et des pratiques de respect de la vie prive, rendre la collecte de donnes personnelles transparente, donner aux utilisateurs des choix significatifs pour protger leurs vies prives, mais aussi organiser ces informations de manire responsable. 

Quid du droit  l'oubli ?

Source : La lettre de Google  

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que les organisations europennes se satisferont de cette rponse ?

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous des positions de Google ?

----------


## Tofalu

> 3 sur ???? 
> 
> Gnial, on vit dans un super pays ! Ouaiiiiii h



C'est bizarre, tous mes litiges que j'ai eu avec mes FAI se sont solds en ma faveur et j'ai toujours t rembours du prix de l'abonnement pour les interruptions de services, et des frais engags. Il m'a juste suffit soit de transmettre un dossier complet  la DGCCRF soit de simplement menacer de le faire.

----------


## Marco46

Des choix significatifs offerts par Google pour protger nos vies privs ?

Depuis hier, Scroogle ne peut plus fonctionner. Il semblerait que ce soit un choix dlibr de Google.

En fait, Google dit qu'il respecte la vie prive des gens, qu'il donne des choix pour protger nos donnes, mais uniquement avec des outils Google.... Super ...

----------


## Thorna

--> Pensez-vous que les organisations europennes se satisferont de cette rponse ?
Non, bien sr : il n'y a rien l dedans qui va dans le sens voulu par l'Europe (et certains europens dont je fais partie)

--> Que pensez-vous des positions de Google ?
Il se moque compltement de l'Europe , des gens en fnral,  intouchable et continuera de mme.

----------


## umeboshi

Pensez-vous que les organisations europennes se satisferont de cette rponse ?

Auront-ils le choix?  part demander une amende qui servira en partie payer les conneries de la Grce je ne vois pas ce que a va changer. Les organisations europennes qui pensent que leurs ides sont les meilleures au monde, et qui tentent d'imposer  tous les pays la mme idologie, a me fait plus peur que des cookies collects pour savoir ce que je cherche sur le net. Mais a ne regarde que moi.

Que pensez-vous des positions de Google ?

Rien  dire, puisque tout est stipul clairement sur leur charte d'utilisation. Et quand on voit qu'Hadopi est pass, a me fait rire de voir que l'Europe se la joue encore protection de la vie prive. Qu'ils commencent par protger notre vie tout court.

----------


## bubulemaster

> Pensez-vous que les organisations europennes se satisferont de cette rponse ?


J'espre que non




> Que pensez-vous des positions de Google ?


a me fait penser  la rponse des industries d'armement, c'est pas de leur faute si les armes sont utilises pour faire la guerre.
La, les utilisateurs, ne sont pas obligs d'accepter (ce qui est vrai).
Comme en Amrique, les soins sont payants, on n'est pas oblig de se faire soigner aprs tout. ::massacre:: 




> Et quand on voit qu'Hadopi est pass, a me fait rire de voir que l'Europe se la joue encore protection de la vie prive. qu'ils commencent par protger notre vie tout court.


Bien vu

----------


## Louis Griffont

Une fois de plus l'UE joue les vierges effarouches, et demande des trucs  n'en plus finir. Pendant ce temps, on ne s'occupe absolument pas de la lgislation sur les banques et les mouvements financiers qui ont mis au chmage et/ou en faillite des millions de personnes. Personnes, qui doivent bien entendue remercier l'UE de s'occuper de leur scurit face au trs mchant Google !  ::roll::

----------


## huit_six

> Co-sign par dix autorits de protection des donnes personnelles et de la vie prive de divers pays (Canada, Irlande, Allemagne, Isral, Pays-Bas, Nouvelle-Zlande, Italie, Espagne et Royaume-Uni), ce message ...





> ... reue de la part de la CNIL et de neuf autres organisations europennes (voir news prcdente ci-dessous) ...


Tiens, c'est rigolo, Isral serait en Europe et la Nouvelle-Zlande et le canada aussi  :;):  ?

----------


## umeboshi

> Tiens, c'est rigolo, Isral serait en Europe et la Nouvelle-Zlande et le canada aussi  ?


bah oui, la preuve :
http://acrossthedays.files.wordpress...ng?w=459&h=579

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## cinemania

moi je filtre tous les scripts google et consorts quand je navigue... au moins ca  le mrite d'tre clair, et j'interdis  google de jouer avec mes cookies.
pas contents ? rien  foutre...

le moteur de recherche fonctionne trs bien quand mme quand  ma boite gmail... et bien le protocol IMAP c'est pas fait pour les chiens... abandonnez donc ces salets de webmails !

redescendez sur terre galement, que voulez vous que google en ait  foutre de l'Europe ? quand bien mme que ca viendrais des US qu'ils en ont rien  foutre...
Tribunaux ? et alors... pendant que nos tats comble le dficit pharaonique de la grces, et attaquera avec 1 avocat, google qui ne connait pas la crise ripostera avec 500... ca peut aller loin comme ca...
Bien entendu, techniquement parlant ils risqueraient de perdre mais le fait est que ca peut trainer, et trainer et trainer tellement longtemps que plus personne ne saurait pourquoi aurait lieu le procs au juste.

Vos tats s'en foutent ! Ils font juste a pour la frime. Ils n'ont pas de point d'appuis suffisamment important pour contraindre Google  quoi que ce soit.
On est pas dans le combat Europe vs Oracle l.

Donc vous voulez tre sure que vos informations reste l o elles doivent tre ? Evitez google ou utilisez un navigateur qui permet de bloquer les scripts et bloquez systmatiquement google-analytics, google-syndication et consorts.

----------


## tournesols

> En l'occurrence, ils sont tous gratuits.
> 
> Et je me demande bien comment twitter fait son beurre car il n'y a pas de pubs . . .


==> Il lui suffirait de revendre les informations soigneusement stockes dans sa base sous le manteau par exemple...

C'est une *mine d'or* tous ces changes "anonymes" pour le commerce entre autres...
 ::mouarf::

----------


## Gordon Fowler

*Google va encrypter les requtes vers son moteur de recherche*
*Pour rpondre aux critiques qui se multiplient contre ses services*


Aprs Gmail, sa messagerie on-line, c'est au tour du moteur de recherche de Google de proposer une fonctionnalit d'encryptage.

L'annonce a t faite sur le blog officiel de la socit pour rpondre aux critiques de plus en plus nombreuses sur le manque de prise en compte des problmatiques de confidentialit.

La dernire en date concerne le recensement des hotspots par les  Google Cars , ces voitures charges de photographier les rues pour les matrialiser dans Street View. 

L'initiative a provoqu de nombreux remous aprs que la socit a admis qu'elle avait galement collect - sans le vouloir - des donnes privs sur les possesseurs de wifis non-protgs.

C'est dans le billet sur ce nouveau drapage que Google vient de dclarer dans l'urgence que l'encryptage des requtes qui transitent via son moteur de recherche commencerait ds ce mardi.

On n'en sait pas beaucoup plus en revanche sur les modalits d'application cette dcision.

Nanmoins, il semblerait que l'utilisation d'un protocole scuris (de type https) dj choisi pour scuriser Gmail soit galement la solution applique au moteur de recherche.

L'histoire ne dit pas encore si les donnes seront galement anonymises (ou si elles continueront  tre simplement  obfusques  - lire ci-avant) ou si Google continuera  les stocker - pour notre plus grand bien-tre, bien sr,  sans laisser le choix  l'utilisateur.

Rponse mardi donc.


*Source* : Billet de Marissa Mayer, vice prsidente des produits recherches et de l'exprience utilisateur de Google


*Lire aussi :*

 ::fleche::  Bing gardera les donnes sur ses utilisateurs pendant 6 mois au lieu de 18 : un exemple  suivre pour Google ?

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  L'encryptage est-il une amlioration possible dans la prise en compte des problmatiques de confidentialit par Google ou cela ne changera-t-il rien ?

----------


## Marco46

On dit chiffrer en bon franois.

La confidentialit par rapport  un tiers certainement, mais par rapport  Google je vois pas comment.

----------


## haygus

Pour Google a change rien ils ont toujours nos donnes

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 21.06.2010 par Katleen
Les voitures de Google Street View ont aussi vol des mots de passe, d'aprs une enqute de la CNIL*

Suite aux tracas rencontrs lorsque le monde a appris que ses voitures qui sillonnaient nos rues (pour la ralisation d'images panoramiques) ont collect "malgr elles" des donnes prives, Google a t contraint  plusieurs choses, et notamment  faire parvenir aux organisations comptentes les informations ainsi recueillies.

Notre CNIL nationale fut la premire servie et eu donc la primeur de l'examen de ces donnes. Depuis le 4 Juin, elle scrutait deux disques durs et avait galement accs  d'autres donnes via une connexion scurise aux serveurs de Google.

Et les rsultats de cette inspection sont un sacr retour de bton pour la firme de Mountain View.

En effet, la Commission Nationale sur l'Informatique et les Liberts a pluch les donnes Wi-Fi qui avaient t interceptes et stockes par les Google Street View Cars et y a trouv des e-mails et, pire, des mots de passe !

Google avait dclar n'avoir enregistr que des "fragments" de donnes personnelles, puisque ses quipements Wi-Fi changeaient automatiquement de rseau cinq fois par seconde. Cependant, avec un dbit pouvant atteindre les 54Mbps, ces paquets pouvaient logiquement contenir plus que des morceaux de donnes prives. 

Cette hypothse vient d'tre confirme par la CNIL, qui dclare que des mots de passe permettant d'accder  des comptes de messagerie lectronique, ainsi que des extraits de courriels, ont t capturs par Google.

La Commission a d'autant plus Google  l'oeil que l'entreprise n'a pas encore rempli les procdures administratives relatives  son utilisation (et possession) des donnes personnelles des utilisateurs dans le cadre de son service Latitude (pour la France).

A savoir que deux autres organisations nationales de protection des donnes ont demand  examiner les donnes enregistres par Google : celle d'Espagne et son homologue Allemande. Il sera intressant de voir quelles conclusions elles tireront de cet examen.

Source : Le rapport de la CNIL  

 ::fleche::  "Il est encore trop tt pour dire ce qu'il adviendra suite  cette enqute", a dclar la CNIL. Et vous, qu'en pensez-vous ?

 ::fleche::  La CNIL reconnat que Google a bien enregistr des mots de passe daccs  des boites mail,  linsu des personnes et enregistr des extraits de contenus de messages lectroniques. Pensez-vous que cette collecte soit "accidentelle", comme l'affirme Google ?

----------


## minnesota

Cest que les rseaux des utilisateurs n'taient pas scuriss, la faute leur incombe. Par contre, on peut accuser Google de voyeurisme.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Thorna

Je ne vois pas en quoi le fait de prendre des photos des rues et des habitations ncessite d'avoir accs aux bornes Wifi des habitants. Si ce n'est pas fait volontairement pour accder aux donnes personnelles, j'aimerais bien que quelqu'un m'explique pour quelle raison a a t fait !
Cette boite pue de plus en plus !

----------


## Lyche

Et dire qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps, sur ce forum, on me traitait de limite "con" quand je disais, il y a dj plus d'un an, que Google tait une entreprise dangereuse et totalement irrespectueuse des utilisateurs et "du monde"...

----------


## argonath

> Je ne vois pas en quoi le fait de prendre des photos des rues et des habitations ncessite d'avoir accs aux bornes Wifi des habitants.


Il y avait un projet de rfrencer les hotspots wifi, donc les voitures taient censes relever les wifi publics (restaurants etc. ) ce qui implique aussi de "survoler" les wifis de particuliers, l'erreur a t de stocker des donnes.

----------


## Federico_muy_bien

> Pensez-vous que cette collecte soit "accidentelle", comme l'affirme Google ?


Accidentelle ou pas Google doit etre puni !! Marre de google et autre qui ne respectent rien ...

----------


## Porkepix

> Je ne vois pas en quoi le fait de prendre des photos des rues et des habitations ncessite d'avoir accs aux bornes Wifi des habitants. Si ce n'est pas fait volontairement pour accder aux donnes personnelles, j'aimerais bien que quelqu'un m'explique pour quelle raison a a t fait !
> Cette boite pue de plus en plus !


La raison est simple, rfrencement des hotspots, amlioration de la golocalisation en se servant des points wi-fi comme rfrentiel, pub encore plus cible.

Le fait est que, stock ou pas stock si c'est accessible sans chiffrage/cryptage depuis la rue, a n'a rien d'illgal.
Tu te pointes avec un magntophone dans la rue et t'enregistre, c'est pas illgal, donc je ne vois pas en quoi ceci le serait plus.

----------


## martopioche

> Les voitures de Google Street View *ont aussi vol* des mots de passe, d'aprs une enqute de la CNIL
> 
> [...]
> 
>  La CNIL reconnat que Google a bien enregistr des mots de passe daccs  des boites mail,  linsu des personnes et enregistr des extraits de contenus de messages lectroniques. Pensez-vous que cette collecte soit "accidentelle", comme l'affirme Google ?


Il va peu- tre falloir redevenir cohrent un petit peu l. Google a intercept des paquets, ok. Ces paquets contenaient des mots de passe en clair, Ok. Google a-t-il cass un quelconque chiffrement pour disposer de ces mots de passe en clair ? Si oui, ils possdent une information de manire illgale, si non, il ne sont "coupables" que de non dclaration de fichiers  la CNIL. Au moins, Google a jou le jeu compar  d'autres entreprises bien plus "morales".

Au jour du dclenchement d'HADOPI, face  cette dernire, l'utilisateur devra justifier de la non scurisation de sa ligne. Face aux Google Cars, c'est c'est ces derniers qui doivent justifier d'avoir entendu des donnes non scurises... Google joue certes souvent avec le feu, mais sur ce cas, l, comme je l'ai dit en premire phrase, il faut tre cohrent

----------


## Rams7s

> When we announced three weeks ago that we had mistakenly included code in our software that collected samples of payload data from WiFi networks,[..]





> So how did this happen? Quite simply, it was a mistake. In 2006 an engineer working on an experimental WiFi project wrote a piece of code that sampled all categories of publicly broadcast WiFi data. A year later, when our mobile team started a project to collect basic WiFi network data like SSID information and MAC addresses using Googles Street View cars, they included that code in their softwarealthough the project leaders did not want, and had no intention of using, payload data.


http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/...on-update.html
Le soucis lev par la CNIL, c'est de ramass du contenu sur le rseau WiFi.

Ne pas vouloir dire que c'est du vol de donne, c'est revenir exactement  Hadopi. Pour hadopi on est responsable de ne pas protger son ordinateur (pas facile a au passage), et l c'est ne pas vouloir leur jeter la faute parce que les donnes n'tait pas protgs? ::aie::  (Aprs, peut-tre que des gens sont pour hadopi, je sais pas moi... Open office a un firewall d'enfer, a doit protger d'internet avec le boitier orange si on veut jouer  des meuporgs)

Mais non l, on a une belle brochette de neuneu qui scanne tout ce qu'ils peuvent en tant soutenu par les tous les gens contents d'avoir accs  leurs courriels en change de leur vie prive. Franchement, a parait pas trange leur affaire? "Un ingnieur  mis du code en plus, et nous comme on est des grosses buses on ne l'a pas vu. Ni en regardant le logiciel avant de le tester, ni en le testant, ni une fois en prod pendant plus de 3 ans nous ne sommes pas dit une seule fois tiens on a des donnes en plus"  ::roll::  Venant de la part de google? Une entreprise juste un petit peu trs avance au niveau technologique, est-ce que c'est crdible?

Mais non, Gmail c'est cool, le googleDNS aussi, google analytics sur 80% des sites webs tout pareil. Et la CNIL c'est des blaireaux de vouloir nous donner les moyens de nous protger

----------


## Porkepix

@Ram7s, vu que je suppose faire partie des personnes auxquelles tu penses,
Premirement sche que je suis tout sauf favorable  Hadopi, connerie de plus de notre *ironie* _super gouvernement_.
Ensuite, pour ragir  ce que tu dis, OUI les gens sont en tort de ne pas scuriser leur accs. a c'est une chose. Ce n'est pas parce que je trouve qu'ils sont en tort de ne pas le scuriser que d'une a doit leur tre totalement imputable, certains n'ont mme pas ide que l'on puisse savoir ce qu'ils font et n'ont absolument aucune conscience des risques, d'autres s'en foutent, d'autres enfin ne sont que partiellement et pas assez informs.
C'est pourquoi je trouve, personnellement, qu'on ne peut pas les punir de ne pas protger, ils le sont dj bien assez de par les risques avec d'ventuels pirates/squatteurs, mais ils ont nanmoins tort de ne pas le scuriser assez, tort partag avec les FAI qui devraient avoir une obligation d'information envers leurs clients (ou les vendeurs de matriel rseau).

Deuximement, aprs tout a, pour ce qui concerne Google les donnes sont accessibles en clair dans la rue, rien ne leur est reprochable, c'est on ne peu plus lgal. Mettre une cl, ne serait-ce que du wep 64bits dont on sait tous que c'est de la merde cassable en cinq minutes rendrait par contre l'acte de lire le contenu totalement illgal.

Tu es responsable de ce que tu profres comme parole, de ce que tu fais sur la voie publique: Si tu lances des propos racistes, xnophobes ou autres, tu es en tort, n'importe qui peut les entendre, de mme en cas de rseau non crypt/chiffr, tout ce qui transite dessus le transite aussi sur la voie publique,  moins que tu ne rendes ton habitation impermable aux ondes vers l'extrieur, tu es donc responsable du tout.

----------


## fabrice91

> Deuximement, aprs tout a, pour ce qui concerne Google les donnes sont accessibles en clair dans la rue, rien ne leur est reprochable, c'est on ne peu plus lgal.


Je ne crois pas que c'est parce que c'est accessible, qu'il est lgal de les lire !!!
Lorsque l'on fait une recherche des accs WiFi du voisinage avec son PC, admettons sous Windows, qui donne la liste des rseaux disponibles, est-ce illgal ?
Dans ce cas je ne crois pas mais je ne sais pas quel processus utilise Windows pour chercher les rseaux  proximit et quelle sorte d'information il rcupre. Mais il ne me semble pas que ce soit aussi "profond" que le processus de Google.
Si Google voulait juste identifier des HotSpot, quel besoin d'aller chercher plus loin que ce que fait une appli Windows ?
Et puis identifier des HotSpot c'est bien beau mais comment faire la diffrence entre un HotSpot de restaurant ouvert  tous avec un particulier qui n'a pas scuris son accs sans vouloir pour autant en faire un HotSpot ?

----------


## nickyla

> Ensuite, pour ragir  ce que tu dis, OUI les gens sont en tort de ne pas scuriser leur accs. a c'est une chose. Ce n'est pas parce que je trouve qu'ils sont en tort de ne pas le scuriser que d'une a doit leur tre totalement imputable, certains n'ont mme pas ide que l'on puisse savoir ce qu'ils font et n'ont absolument aucune conscience des risques, d'autres s'en foutent, d'autres enfin ne sont que partiellement et pas assez informs.
> C'est pourquoi je trouve, personnellement, qu'on ne peut pas les punir de ne pas protger, ils le sont dj bien assez de par les risques avec d'ventuels pirates/squatteurs, mais ils ont nanmoins tort de ne pas le scuriser assez, tort partag avec les FAI qui devraient avoir une obligation d'information envers leurs clients (ou les vendeurs de matriel rseau)..


Ce que tu sembles compltement oublier cher ami, c'est que *la LARGE MAJORIT des gens*, comme tu dis, n'a aucune ide de comment est foutue une connexion wi-fi, et encore moins de comment faire pour la scuriser proprement! Ou bien de comment faire pour utiliser les outils de base de scurit d'une connexion wi-fi tout court. ET je ne vois pas en quoi cela serait bizarre, ou bien pas normal d'ailleurs. Nous ne sommes pas ,  priori, tenus de connaitre comment faire fonctionner *dans les rgles de l'art* une machine rcemment achete. Surtout quand on nous matraque partout (pubs, presse ...) que c'est un jeu d'enfant, et qu'il n'est requis aucune exprience ni connaissance minimale! En gros, si tu parles de lire le manuel, c'est encore pire, on va te dire: " c'est pas la peine, c'est juste pour les blaireaux, a!"

D'ailleurs, et en parlant maintenant en gnral, nous-mmes, informaticiens, si nous ne sommes pas spcialement des professionnels de la scurit (j'irai mme jusqu' dire: "mme si nous l'avions t"), nous n'avons pas ,  ce jour les moyens de garantir une cryptographie des donnes infaillible!

----------


## bugsan

Ce n'est pas parce que c'est non scuris que c'est lgal.

Par exemple si je prends un micro canon, que je le dirige vers mon voisin d'en face, est ce lgal parce que celui ci ne parle pas en langage crypt avec sa bouche ?
Dois je galement crypter les missions lectro-magntique de mes appareils ?

De mme si je ne ferme pas l'appartement  clef et qu'on me cambriole, le cambrioleur est bien coupable ( ne pas confondre avec le contrat d'assurance!).


Je ne comprends mme pas comment Google a eu besoin de mmoriser les donnes personnelles pour dtecter les hotspot wifi. Ce sont des mthodes de pirates. Dire qu'ils se plaignaient de se faire hacker leur Gmail ...

----------


## bioinfornatics

le wifi en lui mme c'est une faille de scurit

----------


## umeboshi

> le wifi en lui mme c'est une faille de scurit


c'est pas faux  ::ccool:: 

"Il est encore trop tt pour dire ce qu'il adviendra suite  cette enqute", a dclar la CNIL. Et vous, qu'en pensez-vous ?

J'en pense que la CNIL a perdu toute crdibilit en validant hadopi.  ::roll:: 

La CNIL reconnat que Google a bien enregistr des mots de passe daccs  des boites mail,  linsu des personnes et enregistr des extraits de contenus de messages lectroniques. Pensez-vous que cette collecte soit "accidentelle", comme l'affirme Google ? 

C'est possible que ce soit accidentel, et le fruit du hasard. Mais connaissant leur intrt pour la vie prive des gens, j'ai quand mme un gros doute.

Le boulot ralis par google pour street view ou earth est norme, et gratuit, je trouve a gnial. Contre un peu de ma vie prive, pourquoi pas, *tant que j'en suis inform*... ::aie::

----------


## Porkepix

@nickyla: Oui, je le dis, la grande majorit des gens n'ont aucune ide de ce qu'il est possible de faire avec un AP non scuris, ou mme d'un quelconque risque sur un ordinateur, concernant le wi-fi ou autre chose. La seule chose que pense 80% des utilisateurs de base d'un ordinateur (et encore, je suis optimiste avec 80%), c'est: "Un virus c'est chiant c'est dangereux", voil la seule et unique chose, parler d'obtention de numro de CB via keylogger et autres, ils regarderont avec des yeux bien rond. Est-ce que pour autant la faute leur en est imputable? Non, et je ne l'ai d'ailleurs jamais dit.
Les raisons sont simples, c'est un manque flagrant d'information, tout le monde n'a pas la chance d'avoir quelqu'un ayant un minimum de connaissances/comptences en informatique dans sa famille ou ses amis (je parle pas du petit neveu qui va installer le windows crack du coin hein....).
Ce dfaut d'information, il vient d'o?
Selon moi, et c'est bien un avis personnel,
1) Les FAI devraient sensibiliser les utilisateurs sur certains dangers tels que la protection des wi-fi.
2) Les diteurs de logiciels antivirus etc. nourrissent de la peur par de la fausse information/dsinformation en faisant croire  de la fausse scurit, ou racontant souvent n'importe quoi. De mme certaines choses devraient tre interdites telles qu'affirmer qu'on est le meilleur sur telle ou telle chose sans preuve tangible, ce qui est rarement le cas, le pire tant que l'utilisateur de base tombe trs souvent dans le panneau  ::x: 
En gros tout cela mriterait un encadrement et plus d'informations pour les gens, tout en ne parlant pas de partie rpressive. Le dfaut de scurisation de la loi hadopi est  l'image de l'intgralit de la loi: totalement stupide et incohrent.

@bugsan Autant ta premire partie est dfendable, oui utiliser ce genre de dispositifs est pour le moins litigieux etc.
Autant la seconde n'est strictement pas comparable avec le cas Google. Mme si tu ne fermes pas ta porte  cl, le cambrioleur pntre ton habitation, il y a donc violation de proprit prive. Google ne rentre pas chez toi, il reste dans la rue. Le cas du cambrioleur serait une comparaison valable seulement si le wi-fi n'est pas assez puissant pour tre capt depuis la rue et que les Google Car rentraient dans ta proprit pour pouvoir le capter.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> le wifi en lui mme c'est une faille de scurit


Peut-tre, mais, y a un truc qui existe sous la LiveBox (mme si j'aime pas FT) qui m'avait paru plus scuris que sur la FreeBox. D'abord, sur la Live Box, le wiFi n'est pas activ par dfaut, il faut le configurer. Ensuite, pour qu'un PC puisse utiliser la LiveBox en WiFi, il faut appuyer sur un commutateur de la LiveBox, qui se met alors en acceptation WiFi. 
Je ne sais pas si c'est une garantie absolue, mais a me semble dj un peu mieux scuris. Pourquoi les HADOPIEURS n'obligent-ils pas les autres boxeurs  quiper leurs box de systmes similaires ?

----------


## Porkepix

> Peut-tre, mais, y a un truc qui existe sous la LiveBox (mme si j'aime pas FT) qui m'avait paru plus scuris que sur la FreeBox. D'abord, sur la Live Box, le wiFi n'est pas activ par dfaut, il faut le configurer. Ensuite, pour qu'un PC puisse utiliser la LiveBox en WiFi, il faut appuyer sur un commutateur de la LiveBox, qui se met alors en acceptation WiFi. 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est une garantie absolue, mais a me semble dj un peu mieux scuris. Pourquoi les HADOPIEURS n'obligent-ils pas les autres boxeurs  quiper leurs box de systmes similaires ?


1) Je ne suis pas certain que le wi-fi soit par dfaut coup, je ne crois pas, en revanche il est dornavant par dfaut en WPA, ce qui est une bonne chose ==> largement plus dur  casser.

2) Le commutateur dont tu parles est le mode association de la livebox, un filtrage MAC. a se contourne en deux minutes si un utilisateur lgitime est connect dessus: Tu repres son adresse MAC, tu la spoofe, ensuite tu te dbrouilles pour le faire se deco (ou tu co les deux en mme temps, mais a perturbe le rseau), ensuite tu reconfigures la box pour dsactiver filtrage ou accepter une autre adresse MAC...vu qu'on accde au panel d'admin avec le couple admin/admin sur 99.9% des box, les gens ne le changent pas  ::x: 

PS: C'est du vcu, quinze  vingt minutes pour utiliser une LiveBox en WEP 128bits avec filtrage MAC activ.

La seule scurit sre  l'heure actuelle c'est une cl WPA dans une variante sans faille avec une cl/une passphrase qui n'est pas bidon.
Les mthodes WEP ne sont pas applicables dessus, et un bruteforce prendrait avec une machine correcte environ un millnaire avec dictionnaire, quelques dcennies/sicles avec des Rainbow Tables (tables compiles).
Autant dire du coup de chance, ou devoir utiliser des moyens considrables  :;):

----------


## dams78

> Ce que tu sembles compltement oublier cher ami, c'est que *la LARGE MAJORIT des gens*, comme tu dis, n'a aucune ide de comment est foutue une connexion wi-fi, et encore moins de comment faire pour la scuriser proprement! Ou bien de comment faire pour utiliser les outils de base de scurit d'une connexion wi-fi tout court. ET je ne vois pas en quoi cela serait bizarre, ou bien pas normal d'ailleurs. Nous ne sommes pas ,  priori, tenus de connaitre comment faire fonctionner *dans les rgles de l'art* une machine rcemment achete. Surtout quand on nous matraque partout (pubs, presse ...) que c'est un jeu d'enfant, et qu'il n'est requis aucune exprience ni connaissance minimale! En gros, si tu parles de lire le manuel, c'est encore pire, on va te dire: " c'est pas la peine, c'est juste pour les blaireaux, a!"
> 
> D'ailleurs, et en parlant maintenant en gnral, nous-mmes, informaticiens, si nous ne sommes pas spcialement des professionnels de la scurit (j'irai mme jusqu' dire: "mme si nous l'avions t"), nous n'avons pas ,  ce jour les moyens de garantir une cryptographie des donnes infaillible!


Je suis d'accord quasiment la totalit des personnes n'a aucune notion de scurit et c'est normal, moi quand j'utilise ma voiture je ne sais pas comment fonctionne mon airbag, par contre je sais qu'il est actif...
Donc la solution c'est de reporter la scurit sur ceux qui peuvent le faire : les informaticiens. L par exemple : il est possible de rcuprer des mots de passes, mais comment cela se fait que des mots de passe circulent en clair sur la toile? Il est l le problme, il faudrait que les diteurs de site web mettent leurs pages de login en https!
Bon aprs il y a d'autre soucis, mais pour le coup a serait dj une bonne chose de fait.

----------


## Skefrep

Vu sur Le Monde :

La justice du Connecticut enqute sur Google Street View

En gros, le ministre de la justice du Connecticut porte les mmes accusations envers Google.

Plus d'informations ici.

Pour en revenir au dbat, je soutiens le fait que si le rseau Wifi n'tait pas chiffr, cela incombe au moins autant  l'metteur qu' Google. Aprs tout, mme si cet metteur n'y connait pas grand chose, la plupart des box incluent par dfaut un cryptage, et ce depuis des annes.

----------


## riete

> Pour en revenir au dbat, je soutiens le fait que si le rseau Wifi n'tait pas chiffr, cela incombe au moins autant  l'metteur qu' Google. Aprs tout, mme si cet metteur n'y connait pas grand chose, la plupart des box incluent par dfaut un cryptage, et ce depuis des annes.


Tu plaisantes j'espre  :8O:  ?
La majeure partie des utilisateurs sont compltement incultes en informatique, inconscients de l'intrusion dont ils sont victimes en l'utilisant le Net aujourd'hui et pour l'avenir qui nous rserve bien d'autres surprises. Certains sont conscients des risques de l'utilisation du WIFI, mais c'est tellement pratique de ne pas tirer un cable, qu'il vaut mieux faire place  la paresse et l'utiliser.
Comment pourraient-ils tre concerns par le cryptage ?

Plus srieusement,  quoi cela servirait de crypter les donnes alors que de toutes les faons, Google s'en moquent, ils ont toutes ou presque les informations qu'ils veulent sans rien faire, simplement en scrutant les email, les recherches, les rdv, les carnets d'adresse, etc ...

*Remettons donc  sa place cette information sur la capture des trames WIFI*.

----------


## dams78

> Vu sur Le Monde :
> 
> La justice du Connecticut enqute sur Google Street View
> 
> En gros, le ministre de la justice du Connecticut porte les mmes accusations envers Google.
> 
> Plus d'informations ici.
> 
> Pour en revenir au dbat, je soutiens le fait que si le rseau Wifi n'tait pas chiffr, cela incombe au moins autant  l'metteur qu' Google. Aprs tout, mme si cet metteur n'y connait pas grand chose, la plupart des box incluent par dfaut un cryptage, et ce depuis des annes.


J'aime bien ce que fait Google mais l faut pas abuser!
Le fait que les paquets soient stocker prouvent bien qu'ils voulaient en faire quelque chose, parce que sinon enregistrer seulement la position GPS du hotspot et son nom tait largement suffisant (et surtout ne ncessitait pas de dispositif de stockage important)!

----------


## Porkepix

> J'aime bien ce que fait Google mais l faut pas abuser!
> Le fait que les paquets soit stocker prouvent bien qu'ils voulaient en faire quelque chose, parce que sinon enregistrer seulement la position GPS du hotspot et son nom tait largement suffisant (et surtout ne ncessitait pas de dispositif de stockage important)!


C'est insuffisant, il faut aussi le BSSID car de nombreux points portent exactement le mme nom, le BSSID permet galement de les distinguer, et si je ne dis pas de btise, le BSSID demande d'ouvrir les trames.

----------


## Invit1

> ...


Voil une rponse intelligente !

Quelles sont les pouvoirs de la CNIL ?
Et qui les leur donne ?

Bien sr qu'ils savent l'inscurit du rseau wifi, mais cela ne doit pas empcher une socit de faire son travail, se dborder sur ce qu'il ne doit pas faire.

Qu'une voiture passe et prenne des photo partout avec comme rfrence des coordonnes GPS est une chose tout  fait louable et dans l'objet du travail demand.

Mais qu'il stock des informations collectes sur les PC d'autrui ou pris en vol, quelles qu'elles soient n'entre pas dans une logique d'entreprise, sauf  vouloir espionner tout le monde. Google est en ligne de mire, mais bien d'autres l'ont fait et peut-tre le font-ils encore... (Microsoft avec ses backdoor, Intel avec sa puce indiscrte pour ne citer que ceux qui ont fait couler beaucoup d'encre...)

En dehors de l'anormalit de ces pratiques condamnables, peut-tre puisque le wifi est encore une fois mis en cause, serait-il bon que les fournisseurs de box imposent un cryptage, mme si sa scurit reste illusoire, le fait mme de le cracker suppose une volont affirme d'entrer dans la vie prive des gens. Et l, le dlit est prouv.

En effet, prendre le calepin tlphonique d'une personne dans sa poche est une volont dlictuelle, mais le prendre par terre, ne prouve pas la volont. Et prendre connaissance du contenu peut-tre "involontaire"

La responsabilit est bien sr en premier lieu aux exploitants des donnes personnelles d'autrui, mais aussi aux fournisseurs de box dont la doc explique comment faire, mais jamais pourquoi se scuriser.

L'ignorance de notion de scurit semble tre cultiv...

Bref, si toutes les connections wifi taient d'office "scurises" (imposant une action volontaire pour dcrypter), avec l'obligation d'une modification de mot de passe rgulire, les gens auraient trs certainement une notion un peu plus pousse de la scurit sans pour autant en faire des paranoaques...

Quant  la CNIL, ils ont le droit depuis peu de temps de mettre des amendes et rien d'autre. Au mieux, comme ils l'ont fait  l'encontre d'une socit de cours par correspondance, en rfrer au Procureur de la Rpublique qui lui seul peut alors agir.

Il s'agit l d'une volont politique dnonce  de nombreuses reprises par la CNIL. L'ignorer comme le fait jeanphy, c'est faire preuve de navet.

Couik

Edit : Pour les spam, ils ont un service pour cela... mais la volont politique (encore elle  ::P:  ) de collaboration internationale est quasi-inexistante. Le site de la CNIL peut aussi permettre de comprendre et de s'instruire plutt que d'insulter et montrer son inculture !

----------


## Porkepix

> Voil une rponse intelligente !
> Mais qu'il stock des informations collectes sur les PC d'autrui ou prises en vol, quelles qu'elles soient n'entre pas dans une logique d'entreprise, sauf  vouloir espionner tout le monde. Google est en ligne de mire, mas bien d'autre l'ont fait et peut-tre le font-ls encore... (Microsoft avec ses backdoor, Intel avec sa puce indiscrte pour ne citer que ceux qu'ont fait couler beaucoup d'encre...)
> 
> En dehors de l'anormalit de ses pratiques condamnables, peut-tre puisque le wifi est encore une fois mis en cause, serait-il bon que les fournisseurs de box imposent un cryptage, mme si sa scurit reste illusoir, le fait mme de le cracker suppose une volont affirme d'entrer dans la vie prive des gens. Et l, le dlit est prouv.
> 
> En effet, prendre le calepin tlphonique d'une personne dans sa poche est une volont dlictuelle, mais le prendre par terre, ne prouve pas la volont. Et prendre connaissance du contenu peut-tre "involontaire"
> 
> La responsabilit est bien sr en premier lieu aux exploitants des donnes personnelles d'autrui, mais aussi aux fournisseurs de box dont la doc explique comment faire, mais jamais pourquoi se scuriser.
> 
> Bref, si toutes les connections wifi taient d'office "scurises" (imposant une action volontaire pour dcrypter), avec l'obligation d'une modification de mot de passe rgulire, les gens auraient trs certainement une notion un peu plus pousse de la scurit sans pour autant en faire des paranoaques...


Il n'y a strictement aucun vol de donnes ou informations collectes sur les PC. Google ne fait pas d'intrusion sur les ordinateurs, et comme tu le dis toi-mme, stocker les informations d'un wifi non crypt revient au mme que ramasser quelque chose par terre: ce n'est pas illgal, et aucune intention nfaste ne peut tre prouve. Un petit cryptage tel que du WEP 64bits qui, comme je l'ai dit, se casse en cinq minutes suffirait  prouver une volont d'espionnage si des informations taient rcupres.

Pour la scurisation des wifi, free et orange le sont par dfaut il me semble (WPA pour orange donc - relativement - sr, les autres je ne sais pas.)

On ne peut en tout cas prouver aucune volont nfaste s'il n'y a pas "effraction", c'est--dire cassage d'un cryptage.

----------


## Invit1

Je n'accuse nullement Google de prendre des info que les PC, mais je ne sais ce qu'ils prennent exactement...

Mais je suis heureux de voir que nous sommes sur la mme longueur d'onde  ::):  (sans jeu de mots  ::D: )

Provoquer la mise  jour de la volont permet de condamner.

Par contre, une socit a des responsabilits et stocker des donnes connues comme personnelles donne des prsomptions fortes et suffisantes pour douter de l'innocence de Google...

Pour mon calepin tlphonique, c'est le trouver, le lire (jusque l, pas de volont nfaste) et de le recopier. Cette dernire action est litigieuse...

----------


## Porkepix

> Pour mon calepin tlphonique, c'est le trouver, le lire (jusque l, pas de volont nfaste) et de le recopier. Cette dernire action est litigieuse...


Ce que tu dis l n'est pas compatible avec cette technologie.
Le calepin tu le trouves, tu le prends, il disparait pas.
Le wifi, c'est des ondes, tu les captes  un instant t,  l'instant t+1 elles n'existent plus.
Donc soit tu les "recopies" en les stockant, soit c'est perdu.
Ton calepin, si tu le prends pas  l'instant t,  l'instant t+1 il sera encore l si tu es seul.

----------


## ZeKrak

> Ensuite, pour ragir  ce que tu dis, OUI les gens sont en tort de ne pas scuriser leur accs.


Mouhahahaha !  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

Franchement tu es srieux ??

J'ai un doute... 

Ma mre, 70 ans, qui a un ordi, et internet, je te prie de passer la voir ( titre gracieux car tu as l'air de matriser le sujet...) pour lui expliquer comment mettre un mdp sur son routeur aDSL, de paramtrer le firewall que tu lui installeras tout en lui expliquant comme a marche pour les programmes "bizarre" (win32.exe c'est pas un programme qu'elle a installe et pourtant il veut accder un truc avec 4 sries de chiffres...)
Tu penseras  lui expliquer pour son anti-virus, pour qu'il soit  jour et savoir quoi rpondre quand il lui affichera un message.
Pour ses mails et internet, tu lui feras un topos assez prcis sur les diffrentes (et nombreuses) faons de ce faire couillonner.
Tu auras une journe pour le faire et s'assurer qu'elle ai tout assimiler pour qu'elle soit autonome et ne retombe pas dans son "ignorance".

Enfin je trouve allucinant que des gens acceptent le fait que les GoogleCars ai rcupres des informations prives !!
Rveillez-vous ! Des voitures qui sont censes prendre des photos, les coordonnes GPS et les noms des rseaux wifi *publics* n'ont en aucun cas besoins d'accder au rseau priv des particuliers (et de tout le monde tout court).

Google abuse de sa position pour engranger des tonnes d'informations prives. Dj, il y a eu un prcdent avec des caches qui gardaient vraiment trop de choses sans limitation dans le temps...
Maintenant Google vient prs de chez vous pour rcuprer vos informations...

Les questions c'est Pourquoi ? Dans quel but ?

Une erreur de leur part ? mouhahaha... c'est comme ceux qui tlchargent illgalement : "oh pardon, j'ai cliqu sur une icone que je ne connaissais pas... je savais pas".
Non, c'est une volont de leur part et il pensait ne pas se faire coincer par la CNIL.
Maintenant, ces donnes prives sont chez Google et  la CNIL... Elles ne sont pas prtes d'tre effaces !

----------


## ZeKrak

> Deuximement, aprs tout a, pour ce qui concerne Google les donnes sont accessibles en clair dans la rue, rien ne leur est reprochable, c'est on ne peu plus lgal. Mettre une cl, ne serait-ce que du wep 64bits dont on sait tous que c'est de la merde cassable en cinq minutes rendrait par contre l'acte de lire le contenu totalement illgal.


Personne n'a dit que les donnes rcupres taient non protges :
rcuprer des mails et des mots de passe ne se fait pas en accdant simplement  un reseau wifi... encore moins pour les mots de passe !!

Dans le cas de Google, c'est carrment sur "sniffage" de trames IP.
On est carrment loin de la rcupration de noms de rseaux wifi publics.

En quoi la rcupration des nom de rseaux wifi publics ncessite un sniff ? :8O:

----------


## ZeKrak

> *C'est possible que ce soit accidentel, et le fruit du hasard.* Mais connaissant leur intrt pour la vie prive des gens, j'ai quand mme un gros doute.


toi, tu bosses pas dans l'informatique.  ::mouarf:: 

Ok la fuzzy logic existe, mais dans ce cas a n'a rien  voir.

Va expliquer  ta direction, que en rcuprant les donnes de la DRH, toutes les fiches de paies se sont retrouves sur l'intranet.... par hasard...
"mais Monsieur le directeur, c'est accidentel !"  ::mouarf::

----------


## dams78

J'adore les exemples de certains... Vous tombez souvent sur des paquets wifi vous dans la rue?
Non mais srieusement on n'est pas qualifi pour parler de droit je pense, c'est un vrai mtier a (contrairement  ce que certains pensent), donc moi je m'en rfre  la loi. Et la loi dit que tout stockage de donnes informatique doit tre dclare  la CNIL et surtout l'utilisateur doit tre prvenu!
Et puis vous le dite vous mme, les gens n'ont pas conscience qu'avec le wifi en clair, leurs mots de passe peut tre facilement rcupr...




> C'est insuffisant, il faut aussi le BSSID car de nombreux points portent exactement le mme nom, le BSSID permet galement de les distinguer, et si je ne dis pas de btise, le BSSID demande d'ouvrir les trames.


a je ne le savais pas, mais une fois le BSSID rcupr pourquoi garder les paquets? Pour moi Google voulait les utiliser parce que je pense qu'au final a doit reprsenter un sacr volume de stockage.




> Les Google cars se sont branchs sur les rseaux WIFI, comme nous tous.
> OK. Et ces cons de la CNIL s'attendaient  quoi ?
> EVIDEMMENT, qu'ils y ont trouv des mots de passe, des adresses email, et mme des pics de cul.
> 
> Ces cons de la CNIL dcouvrent qu'un rseau Wifi n'est pas une scurit absolue ! Alors que tout le monde le sait depuis longtemps.
> 
> Par contre, les fichiers pour Spam illgaux, ils connaissent pas..
> 
> CNIL: Crtins Nationaux Introvertis Laxistes.


Qu'est-ce qui te fait croire que les gars de la CNIL sont des abrutis? Sans eux  il y aurai beaucoup plus de dbordements...

----------


## Porkepix

> Mouhahahaha ! 
> 
> Franchement tu es srieux ??
> 
> J'ai un doute... 
> 
> Ma mre, 70 ans, qui a un ordi, et internet, je te prie de passer la voir ( titre gracieux car tu as l'air de matriser le sujet...) pour lui expliquer comment mettre un mdp sur son routeur aDSL, de paramtrer le firewall que tu lui installeras tout en lui expliquant comme a marche pour les programmes "bizarre" (win32.exe c'est pas un programme qu'elle a installe et pourtant il veut accder un truc avec 4 sries de chiffres...)
> Tu penseras  lui expliquer pour son anti-virus, pour qu'il soit  jour et savoir quoi rpondre quand il lui affichera un message.
> Pour ses mails et internet, tu lui feras un topos assez prcis sur les diffrentes (et nombreuses) faons de ce faire couillonner.
> Tu auras une journe pour le faire et s'assurer qu'elle ai tout assimiler pour qu'elle soit autonome et ne retombe pas dans son "ignorance".


Les gens arrteraient stupidement de cliquer sur la moindre bannire saute-aux-yeux partout, ils viteraient plus de 80% des malwares, s'il avait quelconques connaissances en informatiques. a n'immunise pas, mais a protge d'une grosse partie dj.
Le mot de passe ADSL, a doit juste....tre expliqu  pas mal d'endroits, enfin c'est du bon sens de ne pas laisser les choses par dfaut. Le problme ne viens pas de ce que les gens sachent le faire ou pas, n'importe qui y arriverais avec une notice ou un tuto sur le net. Le problme c'est que les gens ne sont pas informs de la ncessit de le faire, et a la faute incombe  pas mal de choses, entres autres les FAI, les diteurs d'AV qui font croire que parce qu'on a leur programme on est dans la monde des bisounours et on ne risque rien etc.
Donc bon,  utilisateur qui sais rflchir si tel acte est intelligent ou pas, l'AV perd beaucoup de son intert.
Les firewall peuvent avoir unc config par dfaut o une configuration dite "intelligente" o il dcide tout seul comme un grand, c'est bien pour les personnes n'y connaissant rien, non?  ::zoubi:: 
Mail et sites, encore une fois crdulit et ne pas rflchir l o on clique. Mais le problme ne viens pas de l'informatique, les personnes en questions se feraient tout autant arnaquer avec un simple courrier postal.





> Enfin je trouve allucinant que des gens acceptent le fait que les GoogleCars ai rcupres des informations prives !!
> Rveillez-vous ! Des voitures qui sont censes prendre des photos, les coordonnes GPS et les noms des rseaux wifi *publics* n'ont en aucun cas besoins d'accder au rseau priv des particuliers (et de tout le monde tout court).



Tu m'expliques comment tu sais qu'un wi-fi est priv ou public? C'est pas crit dessus, les ESSID ne sont pas toujours explicites. Par ailleurs, il n'y a jamais eu de connexion effectue




> Google abuse de sa position pour engranger des tonnes d'informations prives. Dj, il y a eu un prcdent avec des caches qui gardaient vraiment trop de choses sans limitation dans le temps...
> Maintenant Google vient prs de chez vous pour rcuprer vos informations...
> 
> Les questions c'est Pourquoi ? Dans quel but ?
> 
> Une erreur de leur part ? mouhahaha... c'est comme ceux qui tlchargent illgalement : "oh pardon, j'ai cliqu sur une icone que je ne connaissais pas... je savais pas".
> Non, c'est une volont de leur part et il pensait ne pas se faire coincer par la CNIL.
> Maintenant, ces donnes prives sont chez Google et  la CNIL... Elles ne sont pas prtes d'tre effaces !


Google n'abuse pas de sa position, puisque rien d'illgal  lire des informations transitant en espace public qui ne sont pas *cryptes*.

On peut leur reprocher les raisons de le faire l par contre je suis entirement d'accord, pas besoin d'tre devin pour le deviner: cibler toujours mieux la publicit, mais bon....c'est leur business-model...






> Personne n'a dit que les donnes rcupres taient non protges :
> rcuprer des mails et des mots de passe ne se fait pas en accdant simplement  un reseau wifi... encore moins pour les mots de passe !!
> 
> Dans le cas de Google, c'est carrment sur "sniffage" de trames IP.
> On est carrment loin de la rcupration de noms de rseaux wifi publics.
> 
> En quoi la rcupration des nom de rseaux wifi publics ncessite un sniff ?


Eh si, les wi-fi n'avaient aucune protection, d'ailleurs s'ils en avaient une, la voiture devrait rester quelques minutes devant chaque AP afin d'avoir assez de paquets pour casser la cl, ou obtenir un Handshake pour les cls WPA afin de le bruteforcer.
Ensuite, grave mconnaissance dans ce que tu dit qu'il ne suffit pas de se connecter au rseau, renseigne toi sur le _mode monitoring_ des cartes wi-fi. Nul besoin de se connecter pour rcuprer tout ce qui transite autour de toi.
Bref, aucune intrusion n'est effectue, il y a seulement rcupration de ce qui transite via les ondes dans un espace _public_, accessible de _tous_ et avec strictement *aucun cryptage
*. Que les gens scurisent leur AP ou au moins ne fassent rien de sensible sur des AP ouverts. C'est comme si j'allais consulter mes comptes sur un hotspot FreeWifi ou Neuf, il faudrait que je sois fou.... :/

----------


## Invit1

J'ajouterai pour renforcer les dires de Porkpix que l'installation ne devrait pas tre faite par la personne de 70 ans, mais par une tiers personne (son fils ? un service aprs-vente ? autre ?)

Le fait de paramtrer une connection wifi ne se fait qu'une seule fois. Nul n'est besoin de saisir la code wep, wap... pour se connecter...

Enfin, concernant les mail, pour aller plus loin, l aussi, il faut paramtrer. Une fois fait, plus besoin de saisi.

Mais expliquer  cette charmante septuagnaire qu'il ne faut pas cliquer partout, sans tre informaticien, est  sa porte. De mme, par le biais de filtre, de ne pas ouvrir des mail d'origine inconnue est aussi  sa port

J'ai form pas mal de personnes "exprimentes" qui ont compris et reste disciplines.

Donc le souci n'est pas dans la protection des donnes, mais dans son captage qui lui, dans le cas de google (revenons au sujet) ne se justifie pas du tout.

Google est un voleur de donne, qui se moque du monde est comme Microsoft, profite de son importance pour se permettre des choses rprhensibles !

Quant au fait de cherche des rseaux gratuits... cela ne justifie pas non plus le captage de donnes...

La saisie des outils ayant permis cette action (voiture compris) devrait permettre de limit les envi (je sais, c'est utopiste  ::P: )

La scurit est l'affaire de tous, mais surtout des revendeurs, des fai... bref des professionnels qui sans avoir besoin de former les acheteurs peuvent au moins "imposer" une config scurise par dfaut.

Certains le font comme cela a t dit plus haut.

Voilou

----------


## dams78

> Google n'abuse pas de sa position, puisque rien d'illgal  lire des informations transitant en espace public qui ne sont pas *cryptes*.


Des sources juridique pour l'affirmer?
Je dis pas que tu as tort ou raison, mais n'ayant pas de formation en droit (une vraie formation pas des cours de droits en informatique) j'aimerai bien savoir ce que dit rellement la loi (ou un tribunal). D'ailleurs on verra bien ce que dit la CNIL (au passage collecter des informations sans prvenir l'intress est illgal...).




> Le mot de passe ADSL, a doit juste....tre expliqu  pas mal d'endroits, enfin c'est du bon sens de ne pas laisser les choses par dfaut. Le problme ne vient pas de ce que les gens sachent  faire ou pas, n'importe qui y arriverait avec une notice ou un tuto sur le net. Le problme c'est que les gens ne sont pas informs de la ncessit de le faire, et a la faute incombe  pas mal de choses, entres autres les FAI, les diteurs d'AV qui font croire que parce qu'on a leur programme on est dans la monde des bisounours et on ne risque rien etc.
> Donc bon,  utilisateur qui sais rflchir si tel acte est intelligent ou pas, l'AV perd beaucoup de son intrt.
> Les firewall peuvent avoir une config par dfaut o une configuration dite "intelligente" o il dcide tout seul comme un grand, c'est bien pour les personnes n'y connaissant rien, non?


Alors un coup il ne faut surtout pas laisser le mot de passe par dfaut, et un coup on peut laisser la configuration par dfaut, c'est pas trs clair tout a...




> J'ajouterai pour renforcer les dires de Porkpix que l'installation ne devrait pas tre faite par la personne de 70 ans, mais par une tiers personne (son fils ? un service aprs-vente ? autre ?)
> 
> Le fait de paramtrer une connection wifi ne se fait qu'une seule fois. Nul n'est besoin de saisir la code wep, wap... pour se connecter...
> 
> Enfin, concernant les mail, pour aller plus loin, l aussi, il faut paramtrer. Une fois fait, plus besoin de saisi.
> 
> Mais expliquer  cette charmante septuagnaire qu'il ne faut pas cliquer partout, sans tre informaticien, est  sa porte. De mme, par le biais de filtre, de ne pas ouvrir des mail d'origine inconnue est aussi  sa port
> 
> J'ai form pas mal de personnes "exprimentes" qui ont compris et reste disciplines.


C'est marrant cette faon de voir : ce sont aux utilisateurs de s'adapter  l'outil et non  l'outil de s'adapter aux utilisateurs...

----------


## Invit1

> C'est marrant cette faon de voir : ce sont aux utilisateurs de s'adapter  l'outil et non  l'outil de s'adapter aux utilisateurs...


Je me suis  mon avis mal exprim, nanmoins, un outil a des possibilits pour tre adapt. Mais telle une voiture, le sige est adaptable pour le conducteur, mais le pdalier n'est pas adaptable, c'est au conducteur de s'adapter.

Ce que j'essaie d'expliquer, c'est que mme sans connaitre, et il est possible d'avoir un outil qui fonctionne convenablement sans mettre  nu toutes les infos personnelles.

Le fait de crypter une connection n'est pas une opration difficile et peut-tre faite par une tierce personne (famille ou non).

Il n'en reste pas moins que chaque systme, chaque logiciel a des possibilits de personnalisation, mais avec des limites. De ce fait, l'utilisateur adapte une partie de son informatique en fonction de ce qu'il souhaite et l'utilisateur s'adapte au reste non personnalisable.Et ce, que ce soit sus Linux, Windows ou tout autre systme.

Il n'en reste pas moins qu'imposer des rgles de scurits comme l'obligation de changer de mot de passe ds la premire utilisation par exemple, ou mme, imposer un mot de passe est un minimum de scurisation.

Enfin, je persiste : avoir par dfaut une connection scuris (ce qui se pratique de plus en plus) est trs simple. Car quelque soit les paramtres par dfaut, notre charmante septuagnaire sera quand mme bloqu si elle ne parvient pas  comprendre.

Qu'elle logiciel s'adapte  tous ?
On peut adapter un logiciel ou l'informatique en gnral au mieux non pas par rapport  l'utilisateur, mais au mieux par rapport au possibilit de personnalisation qu'offre le logiciel. (CF les nouvelles versions de MS word avec ses menu trs diffrent par rapport aux anciennes versions - ce n'est pas une critique -)

Voilou
Couik

----------


## Marco46

On dit chiffrer et pas crypter. Crypter n'existe pas dans le sens o vous l'utilisez.




> Google n'abuse pas de sa position, puisque rien d'illgal  lire des informations transitant en espace public qui ne sont pas cryptes.
> 
> On peut leur reprocher les raisons de le faire l par contre je suis entirement d'accord, pas besoin d'tre devin pour le deviner: cibler toujours mieux la publicit, mais bon....c'est leur business-model...


Comme l'a dit Dams78, ce qu'ils font est donc parfaitement illgal,  moins de lire les donnes sans les utiliser ce qui parait quand mme improbable.

Tu n'as pas le droit de constituer des fichiers sur des donnes relatives  des personnes (adresses par exemples) sans donner  ces personnes la possibilit de se retirer du fichier. Le minimum tant d'en connaitre l'existence.

Que ces donnes soient publiques n'a aucune importance.

Google fait bien quelque chose de totalement illgal et ton argumentaire n'est pas recevable.

----------


## dams78

> Je me suis  mon avis mal exprim, nanmoins, un outil a des possibilits pour tre adapt. Mais telle une voiture, le sige est adaptable pour le conducteur, mais le pdalier n'est pas adaptable, c'est au conducteur de s'adapter.
> 
> Ce que j'essaie d'expliquer, c'est que mme sans connaitre, et il est possible d'avoir un outil qui fonctionne convenablement sans mettre  nu toutes les infos personnelles.
> 
> Le fait de crypter une connection n'est pas une opration difficile et peut-tre faite par une tierce personne (famille ou non).
> 
> Il n'en reste pas moins que chaque systme, chaque logiciel a des possibilits de personnalisation, mais avec des limites. De ce fait, l'utilisateur adapte une partie de son informatique en fonction de ce qu'il souhaite et l'utilisateur s'adapte au reste non personnalisable. Et ce, que ce soit sus Linux, Windows ou tout autre systme.
> 
> Il n'en reste pas moins qu'imposer des rgles de scurits comme l'obligation de changer de mot de passe ds la premire utilisation par exemple, ou mme, imposer un mot de passe est un minimum de scurisation.
> ...


Il y a donc bien un problme au niveau de la conception des outils :
il n'est pas normal qu'un mot de passe soit en clair sur un rseau
il n'est pas normal qu'un wifi autre qu'un hot spot ne possde pas de cl
etc.

Si tu prends l'exemple de la voiture, bien que je trouve ce genre d'exemple jamais trs pertinent. Lorsque tu achtes une voiture tu n'as pas besoin d'aller rgler le moteur, les seuls rglages dont tu parles ne sont que confort. Donc quand tu achtes un outil informatique cela devrait tre pareil : au niveau du wifi tu devrais pouvoir changer le nom parce que c'est "confortable", le reste si c'est vital, des solutions devrait tre mises en place.

Je pense que l'informatique s'est dvelopp trs vite, peut-tre trop vite du coup maintenant on doit mettre des rustines  droite,  gauche. Si on avait rflchi jamais ce type de problme serait arriv. Mais bon...

----------


## Porkepix

Pour le chiffrage, puisque c'est ce que tu souhaites que l'on emploie Marco46, pour le dbat tierce personne ou pas, ce n'est vraiment pas quelque chose de compliqu  mettre en place, mme soi-mme, et ce ne sont pas les explications qui manquent  de nombreux endroits sur le net ou ailleurs.

@Marco46, Google n'a aucun moyen de savoir que dans ces fichiers il y aura des informations personnelles, mots de passes, mail etc. avant de les avoir lus. Comment peuvent-ils deviner  l'avance que dans tel fichier il y aura le mail de M. Martin et pas la mto du quartier ou les dernires actualits du jour ou encore le film de la semaine? Impossible  savoir avant de regarder.

@dams78, mais c'est exactement ce que je dis depuis un moment: tout cela pourrait tre chiffr par dfaut et c'est le cas de nombreux matriels.
Aprs les gens peuvent enlever ce chiffrage par choix, pour faire fonctionner un matriel, par simplicit pour pas tre ennuy quand quelqu'un veut se connecter etc.
Ils font leur choix, et ne peuvent s'en plaindre auprs de personne ensuite.
Pour les configs par dfaut, tu confonds un peu, j'ai parl du _mot de passe par dfaut_ qui lui est  changer car connu de tous. J'ai ensuite parl de _configuration par dfaut_  pour le firewall, bien souvent suffisante d'autant que pas mal savent agir intelligemment et prendre les dcisions qu'il faut quand il faut pour l'usage d'un utilisateur lambda.

----------


## dams78

> @Marco46, Google n'a aucun moyen de savoir que dans ces fichiers il y aura des informations personnelles, mots de passes, mail etc. avant de les avoir lus. Comment peuvent-ils deviner  l'avance que dans tel fichier il y aura le mail de M. Martin et pas la mto du quartier ou les dernires actualits du jour ou encore le film de la semaine? Impossible  savoir avant de regarder.


Un filtre sur le port et tu enlves dj tout ce qui concerne le mail, le surf, etc.




> @dams78, mais c'est exactement ce que je dis depuis un moment: tout cela pourrait tre chiffr par dfaut et c'est le cas de nombreux matriels.
> Aprs les gens peuvent enlever ce chiffrage par choix, pour faire fonctionner un matriel, par simplicit pour pas tre ennuy quand quelqu'un veut se connecter etc.
> Ils font leur choix, et ne peuvent s'en plaindre auprs de personne ensuite.
> Pour les configs par dfaut, tu confonds un peu, j'ai parl du _mot de passe par dfaut_ qui lui est  changer car connu de tous. J'ai ensuite parl de _configuration par dfaut_  pour le firewall, bien souvent suffisante d'autant que pas mal savent agir intelligemment et prendre les dcisions qu'il faut quand il faut pour l'usage d'un utilisateur lambda.


Le truc c'est que le par dfaut devrait suffire, c'est pas normal qu'on puisse deviner ta cl parce que tu n'as pas jug bon de la changer, dans ce cas l, le wifi devrait tre dsactiv tant que tu ne l'as pas correctement configur.
Donc au final c'est bien  l'outil de s'adapter  la mconnaissance de l'utilisateur.

----------


## Porkepix

Mais je ne dis pas le contraire pour l'adaptation du matriel, il faudrait que ce soit mieux configur, expliqu, inform.

Pour le filtrage par port, pas du tout. Lors de captures de paquets on peut filtrer par protocole mais pas part port, puisqu'on peut trs bien faire transiter du HTTP sur n'importe quel port ou du non-HTTP sur le port 80.
Par ailleurs si tu veux distinguer les hotspots du reste, il vaut mieux aussi faire une requte HTTP et analyser la page renvoye en retour.

----------


## Invit1

Bonjour,

On en vient  discuter de technique...

Mais toute cette technique est-elle ncessaire pour prendre des photos et des coordonnes GPS ?

La sauvegarde des donnes captures permet-elle de mieux cartographier le monde ?

Qu'une connection soit "lisible" ou non, c'est comme tre  l'extrieur, voir l'intrieur d'une fentre sans rideau et prendre des clichs. Cela est interdit et injustifiable !

Google, on le savait, par ses pratiques plus que contestables, son mauvais caractre et sa plus mauvaise image de lui !

Ainsi, quelle confiance peut-on lui accorder quant au service gmail, aux offres de stockages... puisque que Google se montre plus qu'indiscret ? (mme confiance aux autres fournisseurs de stockage... - enfin pour ma part - )

Merci  la CNIL de son travail souvent bloqu et limit par des politiciens peureux de voir leur mauvaises actions mis  nues...

Couik

----------


## dams78

> Mais je ne dis pas le contraire pour l'adaptation du matriel, il faudrait que ce soit mieux configur, expliqu, inform.
> 
> Pour le filtrage par port, pas du tout. Lors de captures de paquets on peut filtrer par protocole mais pas part port, puisqu'on peut trs bien faire transiter du HTTP sur n'importe quel port ou du non-HTTP sur le port 80.
> Par ailleurs si tu veux distinguer les hotspots du reste, il vaut mieux aussi faire une requte HTTP et analyser la page renvoye en retour.


Oui tu as raison je pensais aussi protocole...

----------


## Porkepix

@couik, les photos dont tu parles, ce n'est pas correct.

Le droit  l'image s'applique  la publication, pas  la prise de photo.
Tu peux prendre les photos, si tu ne les publies pas il n'y a aucun problme.

Ici Google n'a rien publie.

----------


## dams78

> @couik, les photos dont tu parles, ce n'est pas correct.
> 
> Le droit  l'image s'applique  la publication, pas  la prise de photo.
> Tu peux prendre les photos, si tu ne les publies pas il n'y a aucun problme.
> 
> Ici Google n'a rien publie.


Dj il y a une diffrence entre particulier et entreprise (bien que je suis pas sr que tu aies le droit de prendre des photos de ta voisine sous prtexte qu'elle a ouvert ses rideaux, bref). 
Et donc pour une entreprise, un des trucs dont je me souviens de mes cours de droit, c'est qu'en France il y a la CNIL et que ds que tu rcoltes des informations tu dois avertir la CNIL sur quelles informations tu vas stocker, comment tu vas les stocker, pendant combien de temps et surtout sur la manire dont tu vas prvenir l'intress et le choix que tu lui laisses de te demander de supprimer ces informations.
Donc voyons un peu ce que dit la CNIL depuis qu'elle sait que Google  stocker des informations personnelles plutt que d'essayer d'interprter des textes de loi (que pour ma part je ne matrise pas).

----------


## Freem

J'ai vu une rponse au sujet du stockage.
a disait  peu prs (flemme de retrouver le post et faire une quote) qu'il fallait bien stocker pour savoir que c'est confidentiel.
Alors, dj, pour savoir que c'est du mail/http, il y a, comme dit plus haut, la possibilit de mettre des filtres de protocoles.
Ensuite, pour le stockage, on stocke d'abord en RAM avant d'enregistrer sur disque dur. Quand c'est enregistr sur le disque, c'est parce que les donnes sont utiles, pas juste pour tre tries par la suite, je pense.

Au sujet de la scurisation par dfaut...
Marrant, a me fait penser  vente lie. On ira ensuite dire que untel (merci de ne pas changer de lettres  ::mouarf:: ) vend une machine qui impose d'utiliser le logiciel de bidule.
Autre dtail, les antivirus sont presque tous chers (except clamAV) et trs gourmands en ressources.
Je suis assez oppos au fait de devoir acheter une nouvelle machine parce que ma vieille rame  cause des outils de scurit... (si au moins il y avait la possibilit de se sparer des interfaces - que je trouve moches/bordliques en plus - super lourdes, avec des docs efficaces pour virer les fonctions inutiles/non-dsires)
Cela dit, je suis d'accord que par dfaut, le wifi devrait tre dsactiv, et utiliser un cryptage par dfaut lorsque activ.
Mais certains ont dit dans cette discussion (je ne suis pas trs bon en rseaux, et je n'ai pas t fouiller plus) qu'il est ncessaire d'ouvrir les trames pour rcuprer le SSID. Mais de mmoire, en wpa la trame entire est chiffre, non? Dans ce cas, google aurait d casser la protection pour recenser ce fameux SSID? (je rpte: je connais mal les protocoles rseaux, et encore pire pour le wifi que je trouve beaucoup trop et mal utilis par rapport  son intrt rel! Pas besoin de wifi pour un poste fixe amha. Tirer un cble prend moins d'1H, pour quelqu'un de pas bricoleur, et en plus apporte probablement plus de stabilit dans les connexions en environnements chargs (proximit de grosses machines gnrant des interfrences) puisqu'ils sont souvent blinds)

----------


## dams78

> J'ai vue une rponse au sujet du stockage.
> a disait  peu prs (flemme de retrouver le post et faire une quote) qu'il fallait bien stocker pour savoir que c'est confidentiel.
> Alors, dj, pour savoir que c'est du mail/http, il y a, comme dit plus haut, la possibilit de mettre des filtres de protocoles.
> Ensuite, pour le stockage, on stocke d'abord en RAM avant d'enregistrer sur disque dur. Quand c'est enregistr sur le disque, c'est parce que les donnes sont utiles, pas juste pour tre tries par la suite, je pense.


+1, je trouve a bizarre qu'on stocke des paquets juste pour avoir le nom du rseau, apparemment il faut quand mme un certain traitement, mais alors dans ce cas l pourquoi garder les paquets une fois les informations dcortiques? D'autant plus que pour un vrai hot spot il peut y avoir pas mal de paquets...




> Au sujet de la scurisation par dfaut...
> Marrant, a me fait penser  vente lie. On ira ensuite dire que untel (merci de ne pas changer de lettres ) vend une machine qui impose d'utiliser le logiciel de bidule.


Je comprends pas trop le rapport  la vente lie.
Pour moi un outil doit par dfaut tre utilisable sans risque. Donc pour le wifi soit par dfaut tu gnres une cl alatoire, soit tu dsactives le wifi.




> Mais certains ont dit dans cette discussion (je ne suis pas trs bon en rseaux, et je n'ai pas t fouiller plus) qu'il est ncessaire d'ouvrir les trames pour rcuprer le SSID. Mais de mmoire, en wpa la trame entire est chiffre, non? Dans ce cas, google aurait d casser la protection pour recenser ce fameux SSID? (je rpte: je connais mal les protocoles rseaux, et encore pire pour le wifi que je trouve beaucoup trop et mal utilis par rapport  son intrt rel! Pas besoin de wifi pour un poste fixe amha. Tirer un cble prend moins d'1H, pour quelqu'un de pas bricoleur, et en plus apporte probablement plus de stabilit dans les connexions en environnements chargs (proximit de grosses machines gnrant des interfrences) puisqu'ils sont souvent blinds)


Google n'a scann que les wifi ouverts, sinon a aurait effectivement t du "piratage".

----------


## Invit1

Je n'avais dj plus vraiment confiance en google.

Mais l, par leur "erreur" partout o il passe, il montre au grand jour son ct mafieux.

Gmail appartient  google non ?

Une garantie qu'il ne lit pas nos mails ?

Il fournit un service de stockage non ?
Une garantie qu'il ne l'utilise pas  notre insu ?

Bref, Google n'est plus crdible, sa maivaise foi dmontre et avre, son apptit pour l'argent vol le perdra !

----------


## Idelways

*Google arrte la collecte Wi-Fi par ses Google Cars*
*Et utilisera les tlphones de ses utilisateurs sous Android pour reprer les bornes*

*Mise  jour du 21/10/2010 par Idelways*


D'aprs un rapport publi par le Commissariat  la protection de la vie prive du Canada, Google "_ne prvoit pas de reprendre_" la collection de donnes Wi-Fi qu'il avait suspendu plus tt cette anne.

La collecte des donnes Wi-Fi dans le cadre du service trs controvers  Google Street View  a dj soulev de nombreuses plaintes et inquitudes dans plusieurs pays (pour plus d'informations, lire ci-avant) l'accusant de voler des informations confidentielles des rseaux non scuriss, dont des mots de passes.

Google pourrait donc,  la place de ses Google Cars, utiliser les appareils mobiles de ses utilisateurs sous Android pour recueillir les renseignements sur les emplacements et la nature des bornes Wi-Fi. 

Cette dcision fait suite  l'aveu de Google : ses voitures ont bien collects des donnes prives (mails, etc.) en tentant de reprer les spots de connexion wifi. Un fait pourtant longtemps ni par Moutain View.

Google tente de dresser une carte de ces points wifi pour amliorer la golocalisation. Bien qu'il ne l'ait pas confirm, les wifi pourront galement servir  envoyer de la publicit cible.

L'entreprise prfre cette solution de maillage au GPS. Ce dernier peut tre lent, voire bloqu en prsence d'obstacles comme de hauts buildings. De plus, toujours selon Google, le GPS serait gourmand en nergie et n'est disponible que sur une partie des appareils mobiles.

Mais un procs pourrait succder  un autre.

La socit Skyhook accuse en effet Google de lui avoir drober la technologie qui permet de reprer les wifi pour dresser une carte du rseau.



*Source* : Site du Commissariat  la protection de la vie prive du Canada

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Que pensez-vous de cette alternative ? Et de Street View d'une manire gnrale ?

*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

----------


## sevyc64

> Que pensez-vous de cette alternative ?


Il va peut-tre falloir qu'ils expliquent leur processus, sinon les utilisateurs risques de se sentir espionner si Google utilise leurs tlphones pour son propre usage




> Et de Street View d'une manire gnrale ?


Application trs pratique pour prparer un parcours, visualiser un environnement, ....
Dommage que toutes les routes ne soient pas photographies (et oui, c'est toujours dans celle qui n'est pas photographie que l'on a besoin d'aller) et que certaines photos commencent  dater.

Ils devraient essayer de trouver des accords avec des boites comme IGN (Goportail) pour se rpartir la charge des photos (comme c'est dj le cas pour les vues satellites), car a doit quand mme cout bonbon ce genre de systme

----------


## Arpheus

Il n'y a que Google pour oser des ides pareilles  ::roll:: 

J'entends par l de trs bonnes ides plutt ingnieuses, mais le plus souvent en dcalage avec le respect de la vie prive dans leur faon d'tre appliques ...
Le jour o ils seront rglo avec les utilisateurs, en spcifiant o, quand, comment et quoi, ils auront tout compris  ::D: 

Au passage, Street View est une fonction des plus pratiques. Quand  ceux qui se plaignent d'une atteinte  leur vie prive, il faut vraiment avoir quelque chose  se reprocher (ou ne pas aimer son nez) pour se plaindre d'apparaitre sur une des photos  ::mouarf::

----------


## sevyc64

> il faut vraiment avoir quelque chose  se reprocher


Une piscine dans son jardin, non dclare aux impts, par exemple ???

----------


## Lyche

> Une piscine dans son jardin, non dclare aux impts, par exemple ???


En mme, qui peut se venter de ne faire que des choses 100% lgales h24 et j365? En fouillant  droite  gauche on trouve toujours un petit truc ^^

----------


## air-dex

> Google pourrait donc,  la place de ses Google Cars, utiliser les appareils mobiles de ses utilisateurs sous Android pour recueillir les renseignements sur les emplacements et la nature des bornes Wi-Fi.
> 
> [...]
> 
>  Que pensez-vous de cette alternative ?


J'espre que l'utilisateur a le droit de refuser de participer  ceci. Si ce n'est pas le cas, alors Android craint.

----------


## GCSX_

> Google pourrait donc,  la place de ses Google Cars, utiliser les appareils mobiles de ses utilisateurs sous Android pour recueillir les renseignements sur les emplacements et la nature des bornes Wi-Fi.


Ils sont c*n o ils le font exprs? On leur reproche de sniffer des Wi-Fi avec des voitures, et la seule solution qu'ils trouvent c'est de sniffer des Wi-Fi avec des tlphones?

C'est encore pire!
J'espre bien que la CNIL fera son boulot et interdira cette pratique encore plus intrusive que les voitures...

----------


## srede

Avant avec la google car, ils ne fouillaient que les Wi-fi qui n'avaient pas de protection. 

Et maintenant si je suis connect  mon Wi-fi scuris WPA avec mon Android, il se passe quoi?! Pas difficile de stocker la cl  quand on la rentre dans le tlphone...

Google is watching you!^^

----------


## goomazio

> J'espre que l'utilisateur a le droit de refuser de participer  ceci. Si ce n'est pas le cas, alors Android craint.



Il a le droit de refuser d'utiliser Android, aprs... Vous n'avez pas lu les conditions d'utilisation d'Android ou quoi ? Je rigole  ::mouarf::

----------


## Katleen Erna

*Mise  jour du 21.11.2010* par Katleen
*Google supprimera toutes les donnes qu'il a collect sur les Wi-Fi anglais, les investigations sur l'affaire des Google Cars continuent dans les autres pays*

En Angleterre, il semble bien que Windows ne sera pas poursuivi pour la collecte de donnes personnelles via le Wi-Fi lors de la circulation de ses Google Cars. Une affaire qui fait grand bruit dans le monde entier.

Mais, dans le royaume de Sa Majest, un porte-parole de la Justice a dclar qu'il n'y avait aucune preuve indiquant que les donnes en cause "soient tombes dans de mauvaises mains".  

De ce fait, l'enqute est stoppe et Google ne sera pas sanctionn par une amende, puisque "rien ne prouve que les informations collectes par la firme aient port prjudice"  qui que ce soit.

Dans d'autres pays en revanche, Google est accus de "violation des lois sur la vie prive". C'est le cas au Canada par exemple.

Au Royaume-Uni, l'investigation semble avoir t plus sommaire : "Nous avons pass moins de temps que les autres  enquter. Avec des jours supplmentaires, nous aurions dcouvert plus de choses", a dclar le porte-parole.

Mais si il avait t annonc que Google n'avait pas caus de faille srieuse, cette position a t revue suite  la publication des conclusions de la commission Canadienne sur le mme sujet.

"Ce n'est pas de l'intrt des autorits de reproduire les mmes enqutes approfondies. Nous avons bas notre dcisions sur les trouvailles d'autres autorits de protection des donnes."

Il faut dire que l'autorit de Sa Majest ne peut poser des questions qu'a des entreprises ayant accept l'investigation. Cela limite les choix. Et les preuves.

Quoi qu'il en soit, suite  tout cela, Google a dcid d'entraner son personnel  mieux respecter la vie prive. La firme s'est galement engage a effacer "le plus vite possible" les donnes qu'elles a collecte sur les internautes anglais.

Mais les autres organisations mondiales continuent d'enquter sur le sujet, d'ventuels sanctions largement plus svres pourront tre infliges  Google.

A suivre.

Source : Interview de Mr Smith sur la BBC

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Google devrait tre plus svrement puni ?

----------


## sevyc64

> En Angleterre, il semble bien que *Windows* ne sera pas poursuivi pour la ....


C'est plutt Google !!!

----------


## Flaburgan

Ouais, il me semble qu'il y a erreur l ^^

----------


## Neko

> La firme s'est galement engage a effacer "le plus vite possible" les donnes qu'elles a collecte sur les internautes anglais.


Tiens, en voil une raction trange... il serait pourtant simple de les effacer directement et d'annoncer qu'ils l'ont fait. Qu'attendent ils ? "Le plus vite possible" une fois traites, indexes et revendues ?




> Pensez-vous que Google devrait tre plus svrement puni ?


Oui, tout ce qui est collecte de donnes ( mme publiques )  grande chelle devrait requrir une autorisation.

----------


## gwinyam

> En Angleterre, il semble bien que *Windows* ne sera pas poursuivi pour la collecte de donnes personnelles via le Wi-Fi lors de la circulation de ses Google Cars.


Il y a une coquille dans l'article :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Il y a une coquille dans l'article


Plutt un lapsus rvlateur, dans la pense commune, c'est toujours Windows le mchant !  ::ccool::

----------


## _skip

> Quoi qu'il en soit, suite  tout cela, Google a dcid d'entraner son personnel  mieux respecter la vie prive.


Je suis le seul que ceci fait tiquer?
Ca fait assez genre : "c'est la faute du chauffeur de la voiture google". Comme si le management n'avait pas planifi l'opration, ils savaient trs bien ce qu'ils faisaient si vous voulez mon avis.

C'est la faute d'un employ donc, pour les histoires d'android avec oracle, c'est la faute d'un contributeur. On jurerait qu'ils voudraient nous faire gober que c'est jamais google directement en tant que socit qui fait ces choses.  ::aie::

----------


## Flaburgan

[ironie]C'est juste un employ qui a mal compris ce que son suprieur lui demandait et qui a commis une erreur en pensant bien faire[/ironie]

Comme a on a "le patron qui avait une bonne ide", "l'employe qui pensait bien faire", personne n'a commis de relle faute, mais le problme est l, et pour viter qu'il se reproduise on va "investir dans des formations pour la communication"

----------


## Uther

> C'est la faute d'un employ donc, pour les histoires d'android avec oracle, c'est la faute d'un contributeur. On jurerait qu'ils voudraient nous faire gober que c'est jamais google directement en tant que socit qui fait ces choses.


L'explication officielle de Google est qu' il s'agissait du projet personnel d'un des ingnieurs. Ces chanceux ont le droit de travailler sur des projets personnels 20% de leur temps de travail.
Un ingnieur aurait eu la brillante ide de rcolter les donnes Wifi pour essayer divers outils d'analyse sur le contenu.

Bien sur a ne reste que la version de Google. On verra ce qu'en pense la justice.

----------


## WebPac

> L'explication officielle de Google est qu' il s'agissait du projet personnel d'un des ingnieurs. Ces chanceux ont le droit de travailler sur des projets personnels 20% de leur temps de travail.
> Un ingnieur aurait eu la brillante ide de rcolter les donnes Wifi pour essayer divers outils d'analyse sur le contenu.
> 
> Bien sur a ne reste que la version de Google. On verra ce qu'en pense la justice.


Il y a tout de mme une diffrence entre faire de la R&D en projet personnel et le mettre en production en grande chelle sans que les suprieurs ne soient au courant.
De plus, sachant que Google veut lister les points d'accs wifi publics, il serait fort tonnant que les dirigeants ne soient pas au courant, ni qu'ils n'aient donn d'ordres dans ce sens.

----------


## Katleen Erna

*La CNIL prononce une amende de 100 000 euros  l'encontre de Google, dans l'affaire des Google Cars et des donnes Wi-Fi collectes
Mise  jour du 21.03.2011 par Katleen*

La note est sale. La CNIL vint de rendre sa dcision dans l'affaire concernant les donnes sniffes par les Google Cars lors de leurs missions de prises de vues pour Street View. Les vhicules arpentent en effet les routes du monde entier depuis 2007, mais, Des contrles effectus fin 2009 et dbut 2010 ont permis  la CNIL de constater que les vhicules dploys sur le territoire franais captaient et enregistraient non seulement des photographies, mais aussi des donnes transitant par les rseaux sans fil Wi-Fi de particuliers, et ce  l'insu des personnes concernes. 

Une nouvelle qui avait fait scandale  l'poque de sa rvlation, et dont Google a trs vite reconnu la vracit. La firme avait ensuite rapidement annonc qu'elle supprimerait les informations ainsi collectes "par erreur", et qu'elle s'assurerait que ses voitures n'en rcolteraient pas de nouvelles.

Mais elle n'a pas renonc  utiliser les donnes identifiant les points d'accs Wi-Fi de particuliers  leur insu, constatait la CNIL il y a quelques jours. Du fait de ces "manquements constats", la Commission Nationale de l'Informatique et des Liberts a condamn Google  s'acquitter d'une amende de 100.000 euros.

Une sacre somme. Peter Fleischer, directeur Protection des donnes personnelles chez Google, a ragit face  cette dcision : Comme nous lavons dj dit, nous sommes profondment dsols davoir collect par erreur des donnes circulant sur des rseaux WiFi non scuriss. Ds que nous avons compris ce qui se passait, nous avons arrt nos voitures Street View et en avons immdiatement inform les autorits franaises. Notre objectif a toujours t de dtruire ces donnes et nous sommes contents que la CNIL nous en ait donn lautorisation.

Source : La CNIL

 ::fleche::  Pensez-vous que Google va payer cette amende ?

 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous cette amende de 100.000 euros justifie ?

----------


## Elepole

> Pensez-vous que Google va payer cette amende ?


Bien sur, c'est quoi 100 000  pour Google ? une molcule dans leur ocan de fric ?




> Trouvez-vous cette amende de 100.000 euros justifie ?


Non, si Google n'a pas renoncer a utiliser les donn alors cette amende est totalement insuffisante. (surtout vu les moyen de Google)

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Trouvez-vous cette amende de 100.000 euros justifie ?


L'amende max pour les histoires de CNIL est limite  150000  (300 si c'est une rcidive), ils ont d avoir une remise pour avoir coopr, mais ils pouvaient pas avoir plus, surtout en absence avre de prjudice. On est pas aux US  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fanvan

L, vraiment, on est dans le domaine de l'acrobatie rhtorique. Annoncer que 100 000 , c'est une sacre somme, dj, c'est un joli tour d'quilibriste.

Aprs cela, que dire ? que l'amende prononce est conforme  ce que prvoit la rglementation ? qu'elle ne reprsente mme pas une poussire dans le porte-monnaie de Google ? Tout cela est sans doute vrai. On pourra toujours s'indigner, en bon contribuable lambda, qu'encore une fois les empires internationaux font la nique aux gouvernements... On pourrait mme faire des comparaisons oses (10 ans de smic, 1 minute de chiffre d'affaire, ou un autre truc qui sonne bien.) Ah, ma bonne dame, si vous saviez...

Je crois que ce qu'il faut en retenir, c'est que Google a t condamn. C'est symbolique, mais ce n'est pas si mal. Google est aux petits soin avec son image de marque dj pas mal corne. La sanction financire n'est probablement pas dissuasive, mais cette condamnation, c'est un autre joli petit impact dans la vitrine toute mignonne qu'on aimait nous montrer il y a dix ans. Si Google se sent dans le collimateur des autorits de rgulation europennes, a ne peut pas faire de mal.

----------


## Flaburgan

Certe 100 000 euros c'est peu, mais si nous voulons rester correct, l'amende doit tre la mme pour tous et non pas proportionnelle au capacit financire de celui qui la paye. Imaginez qu'une petite socit franaise se retrouve dans le mme tort, elle a donc normalement  payer la mme amende. Et si on avait demand plusieurs millions  Google, on aurait du demander de mme  cette boite, qui aurait probablement coul..

----------


## Nudger

> Certe 100 000 euros c'est peu, mais si nous voulons rester correct, l'amende doit tre la mme pour tous et non pas proportionnelle au capacit financire de celui qui la paye. Imaginez qu'une petite socit franaise se retrouve dans le mme tort, elle a donc normalement  payer la mme amende. Et si on avait demand plusieurs millions  Google, on aurait du demander de mme  cette boite, qui aurait probablement coul..


Oui en cas de prjudice avr : une victime subit un prjudice, on le mesure puis l'indemnisation est calcule indpendamment de la taille de l'entreprise fautive.

Mais en l'occurrence l, il n'y a pas de prjudice avr.
Le prix de l'amende devrait tre li  ce qu'a rapport l'action malveillante  l'entreprise fautive. Concernant ce dossier, il semble qu'il n'est pas avr que Google ait tir un quelconque bnfice de la collecte de ces donnes.

----------


## sevyc64

> Oui en cas de prjudice avr : une victime subit un prjudice, on le mesure puis l'indemnisation est calcule indpendamment de la taille de l'entreprise fautive.
> 
> Mais en l'occurrence l, il n'y a pas de prjudice avr.
> Le prix de l'amende devrait tre li  ce qu'a rapport l'action malveillante  l'entreprise fautive. Concernant ce dossier, il semble qu'il n'est pas avr que Google ait tir un quelconque bnfice de la collecte de ces donnes.


Dans ce cas l, c'est une amende forfaitaire, non ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Dans ce cas l, c'est une amende forfaitaire, non ?


C'est une amende d'un montant maximum fixe de 150 k. L ils en ont pris que 100.

----------


## David_g

Ce qui est inquitant avec la dfense de google (projet perso d'un ingnieur) cela signifie qu'il n'y aucune validation/contrle sur ces projets.

Genre le mec dont le projet personnel prvoie d'accder  des donnes prives, il peut ?  et on verra plus tard si cela sort de la boite et pose problme ?

----------


## andry.aime

> Des contrles effectus fin 2009 et dbut 2010 ont permis  la CNIL de constater que les vhicules dploys sur le territoire franais captaient et enregistraient non seulement des photographies, mais aussi des donnes transitant par les rseaux sans fil Wi-Fi de particuliers, et ce  l'insu des personnes concernes.





> elle n'a pas renonc  utiliser les donnes identifiant les points d'accs Wi-Fi de particuliers  leur insu


Et pour rpondre  tous a :



> Comme nous lavons dj dit, nous sommes profondment dsols


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Elepole

> Mais en l'occurrence l, il n'y a pas de prjudice avr.
> Le prix de l'amende devrait tre li  ce qu'a rapport l'action malveillante  l'entreprise fautive. Concernant ce dossier, il semble qu'il n'est pas avr que Google ait tir un quelconque bnfice de la collecte de ces donnes.


C'est la que je bloque, pour moi voir mon mdp wifi snifer par n'importe qui c'est dj un prjudice, qu'il fasse du profit ou non avec.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est la que je bloque, pour moi voir mon mdp wifi snifer par n'importe qui c'est dj un prjudice, qu'il fasse du profit ou non avec.


Oui mais en droit c'est pas comme a qu'on dfinit un prjudice  :;):

----------


## Uther

> C'est la que je bloque, pour moi voir mon mdp wifi snifer par n'importe qui c'est dj un prjudice, qu'il fasse du profit ou non avec.


Google ne sniffait pas le mot de passe wifi, mais les donnes qui transitaient sur les connexions non cryptes. 
Ca ne les excuse pas pour autant, mais en surfant sur un rseau non crypt, il faut bien tre conscient que n'importe qui peut sniffer tes communications sans la moindre difficult, Google ou non.

----------


## Aiekick

Je pige pas en quoi c'est illgal de se connecter  un rseau non crypt, et de sniffer le traffic.

si il est pas protg ya pas violation ou piratage.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je pige pas en quoi c'est illgal de se connecter  un rseau non crypt, et de sniffer le traffic.
> 
> si il est pas protg ya pas violation ou piratage.


Trop gros le troll, passera pas.  ::scarymov::

----------


## Uther

A partir du moment ou tu enregistre des donnes personnelles, quelque soit la mthode, il y a des rgles strictes a respecter. 

Il faut notamment le dclarer et permettre aux personne d'accder a ces infos, les corriger, ...

----------


## Aiekick

C'est la ou je pige pas.Qu'est ce qui dfinie des donne personnelle du fait que l'acces au rseau est public ?

----------


## Uther

Il ne faut pas confondre les problmatique de public/priv avec celle de personnel/anonyme.

Ton nom, prnom, age, numro de scurit sociale, ... sont des donnes personnelles car elles te caractrisent. Le fait que tu les utilises publiquement ne les rend pas moins personnelles. 

Google n'a pas pirat les rseaux wifi, mais il n'avait pas le droit d'en enregistrer les information personnelles sans le dclarer. S'il s'tait content denregistrer des information anonymes, la CNIL n'aurait rien eu a dire.

----------


## andry.aime

> Je pige pas en quoi c'est illgal de se connecter  un rseau non crypt, et de sniffer le traffic.
> 
> si il est pas protg ya pas violation ou piratage.


C'est comme si j'ai laiss ma porte ouverte en quittant ma maison, tu n'as pas le droit d'y entrer; mais en voyant la porte ouverte, tu es tent d'entrer et une fois  l'intrieur, tu sera aussi tent de voir ce qu'il y a  ::D: .

----------


## pmithrandir

Exactement ce qui est dit au dessus.

Si tu laisse ta porte ouverte et que tu retrouve quelqu'un chez toi, cette personne sera en tort. Elle sera entr sans autorisation sur ton serveur.

De la mme faon, se connecter sur un serveur, mme non scuris, sans en avoir l'autorisation est considr comme du piratage.

Rien n'oblige quelqu'un a mettre en place des scurits pour lui donner le droit de se pourvoir en justice si quelqu'un se connecte chez lui...

Ce qui veut entre autre dire que si on se connecte impunment aux rseaux non scuris, cela n'est pas toujours autoris par la loi. Normalement, avant cela on doit avoir le consentement explicite du propritaire de l'accs wifi.

----------


## Uther

> Ce qui veut entre autre dire que si on se connecte impunment aux rseaux non scuris, cela n'est pas toujours autoris par la loi. Normalement, avant cela on doit avoir le consentement explicite du propritaire de l'accs wifi.


Se connecter sur un rseau sans autorisation et certes rprhensible, mais ce n'est pas a que la CNIL  sanctionn : ce n'est pas de son ressort. 

Ce que la CNIL a sanctionn, c'est l'enregistrement illgal de donnes personnelles.

----------


## erroneus

Pour que ce genre d'amende est un impact sur un bote comme Google, il faudrait que les 150k max. ne soit pas forfaitaire, mais par donne perso collecte illgalement ou par personne concerne.

Dans le mme temps, si M. Untel tlcharge illgalement, il encourt une amende par fichier.

Comme quoi, qu'on viole la loi, il vaut mieux tre gros et riche que petit et pauvre ...

----------

